# The prophesy of the Child [Recruiting till 26-01-07]



## Rino (Jan 12, 2007)

The prophesy of the child  

You all were having noticed some change in power from your deity, just a small shift in power but still you feel that they are less present for you. Almost like they are busy with more important issues. When you are near a temple from another deity you notice that the clerics are not present at the public areas or some temples are even closed for an undecided number of days. This might concern you or it may not but you still notice it. Or when you commune to your deity they give contradicting answers. Something is going on, that is for sure. 

In your childhood there were always stories about the gods how powerful they were and how much influence they had on the lives of each of us. Like our fate has already been decided before we where even born. You as great hero might have forgotten those stories but you are still able to remember one of them: the story of a young boy that could change the world in his image, almost like he was a God. And that he would take his place between the other Gods when he reached a certain age. He will be a God although he was born from 2 normal parents without divine intervention of some kind. 

But something appears to be going terribly wrong. 

About the game:
ECL 27 
Pc wealth of 27th level
28 point buy
PHB and MM1 races allowed of course, other races case by case review

Books:
Core books
Complete Warrior, Divine, Arcana, Mage, Adventurer, 
Races of Stone, Wild, Destiny, Ebberon, Dragon and Faerun
Epic level handbook (with 3.5 update)
Faith & Pantheons (FR book) 
All other books will be viewed at case by case

Restrictions:
No psionics, I don’t have the books and never used them
Max 1 intelligent item each

Custom rules:
Clerics get automatic proficiency with their deity’s favored weapon. 
No mass damage
No custom epic spells
Die rolling will be done with invisible castle but I don’t link to the roll in the post.

Recruitment will end at the 26th of Januari at midnight (GMT+1) after that I will review the character in the weekend and the game will start at the same time on the 02-02-07


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm about halfway finished completing my character, but I have some questions. The Marshals main ability are his Minor Auras (the Major Auras otoh are rather weak), but I'm not sure if I understand the ability correctly. Does Motivate Constitution (for example) grant additional HPs as if the character affected had gained a higher Con score? Does Motivate Dexterity increase your AC, and does Motivate Charisma increase the DC of (Cha) spells and spelllike abilities? In other words, does the Motivate abilityscore line of auras increase the effective Abilityscore of the affected character? Or do they only affect parts of the Ability Score? What is an Ability Check?




"
Minor Aura: A minor aura lets allies add the marshal's Charisma bonus (if any) to certain rolls.

Accurate Strike: Bonus on rolls made to confirm critical hits. 
Art of War: Bonus on disarm, trip, bull rush, and sunder attempts. 
Demand Fortitude: Bonus on Fortitude saves. 
Determined Caster: Bonus on rolls to overcome spell resistance. 
Force of Will: Bonus on Will saves. 
Master of Opportunity: Bonus to Armor Class against attacks of opportunity. 
Master of Tactics: Bonus on damage rolls when flanking. 
Motivate Charisma: Bonus on Charisma checks and Charisma-based skill checks. 
Motivate Constitution: Bonus on Constitution checks and Constitution-based skill checks. 
Motivate Dexterity: Bonus on Dexterity checks, Dexterity-based skill checks, and initiative checks. 
Motivate Intelligence: Bonus on Intelligence checks and Intelligence-based skill checks. 
Motivate Strength: Bonus on Strength checks and Strength-based skill checks. 
Motivate Wisdom: Bonus on Wisdom checks and Wisdom-based skill checks. 
Over the Top: Bonus on damage rolls when charging. 
Watchful Eye: Bonus on Reflex saves. 
"


----------



## Rino (Jan 12, 2007)

from which book is it?


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 12, 2007)

For review:  My concept is Abjurer 3 / Master Specialist 10 / Initiate of the Sevenfold Veil 7 / Epic Master Specialist 7



			
				Rino said:
			
		

> @pyrex: I dont have the time realy to look into those things, but if you have the time then I would even encourage you to do it. I would suggest a epic progressen on PrC more then the feat.




The only meaningful class feature that scales with level is the Increased Caster Level, so here's what I'd propose for an epic progression:

-----
Spellcasting:  At each level your spellcasting ability increases (to the max of 20th level, then only your caster level increases).

Caster Level Increase:  At 12th level and every 3rd level thereafter, your caster level in your specialist school increases by 1

Bonus Feat:  At 13th level and every 3rd level thereafter, an Epic Master Specialist gains a bonus Epic feat off of the Epic Wizard list.
-----

Aaaand Done!


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 12, 2007)

Rino said:
			
		

> from which book is it?




Miniatures Handbook.


----------



## Rino (Jan 12, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> I'm about halfway finished completing my character, but I have some questions. The Marshals main ability are his Minor Auras (the Major Auras otoh are rather weak), but I'm not sure if I understand the ability correctly. Does Motivate Constitution (for example) grant additional HPs as if the character affected had gained a higher Con score? Does Motivate Dexterity increase your AC, and does Motivate Charisma increase the DC of (Cha) spells and spelllike abilities? In other words, does the Motivate abilityscore line of auras increase the effective Abilityscore of the affected character? Or do they only affect parts of the Ability Score? What is an Ability Check?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It is only for the checks and therefor doesn't grant any extra HP



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> For review:  My concept is Abjurer 3 / Master Specialist 10 / Initiate of the Sevenfold Veil 7 / Epic Master Specialist 7
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  have fun with it


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 12, 2007)

Rino said:
			
		

> It is only for the checks and therefor doesn't grant any extra HP



Sorry for being stupid but I've searched the SRD and been unable to find a definition of an Ability Check. Can anyone define it for me?
It includes opposed ability checks, I suppose, like in a Grapple or Trip. But does it also include the circumstances where different abilities are opposing each others, like spell DC versus Saving throw (Fort vs Cha)  or AC modifier versus To hit chance (Dex vs Str)? What are the limitations?


----------



## Rino (Jan 12, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Sorry for being stupid but I've searched the SRD and been unable to find a definition of an Ability Check. Can anyone define it for me?
> It includes opposed ability checks, I suppose, like in a Grapple or Trip. But does it also include the circumstances where different abilities are opposing each others, like spell DC versus Saving throw (Fort vs Cha)  or AC modifier versus To hit chance (Dex vs Str)? What are the limitations?




for the saving trows it's save vs. spell DC. 

my old phb says: sometimes you try to do something to which no specific skill really applies. in these cases you make an ability check. blablabla test of abilities, initiative checks
example:
breaking open a jammed or locked door --> strength
threading a needle --> dex
holding one's breath --> con
navagating a maze --> int
remembering to lock a door --> wis
getting onseself singled out in a crowd --> cha 

I hope you get what I mean.

PBH 3.0 page 62

no question is stupid, only the ones you didn't ask


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 12, 2007)

Hello all.

My concept so far is a monk/sorceror of divine heritage (reflected by Celestial Heritage feats) with an Eastern/oriental theme to her. I'll post up some stats later today!


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 12, 2007)

I can't find the epic wealth by level chart. What is the starting wealth for 27th?


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 12, 2007)

Rino said:
			
		

> for the saving trows it's save vs. spell DC.
> 
> my old phb says: sometimes you try to do something to which no specific skill really applies. in these cases you make an ability check. blablabla test of abilities, initiative checks
> example:
> ...




Ok, thanks. I had a feeling that's what it meant, my character would be very very much to powerful otherwise, but I had to ask. It's a pity, though, that I won't be able to grant every 27th level character withing 60ft some 594 extra HPs, or increase their Spell DCs with 22 . Guess the Marshal isn't that broken.

--

About deities: My character would be most compatible with deities whose interests and domains are centered around Lies, Seduction, Jealousy and dark obsessive love, Politics and War. Which of the deities in your setting fits that description?

--

Some new custom items:




			
				SRD said:
			
		

> "
> Adding New Abilities
> ...
> 
> ...




Item Creation


Item of the Body (+6 to Str, Dex and Con)

36000 + 36000x1.5x2=144000gp

-

Item of the Mind (+6 to Int and Wis, Mind Blank 1/day

36000 + 36000x1.5 + 8x15x2000/2/5x1.5 = 36000+54000+36000 = 126000gp

comment: The calculation for Mindblank 1/day: The base price (8x15x2000) is halved because of the 24h duration of Mindblank and then divided by five because of the 1 charge per day. 

-

Armored Coat +1 of Natural Armour +5 and Heavy Fortification 

5000 (nonmagical masterwork coat) + 36000x1.5 (+6 armor bonus) + 5x5x2000 (Natural Armor bonus +5) = 109000gp


----------



## Rino (Jan 12, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> I can't find the epic wealth by level chart. What is the starting wealth for 27th?




2.9m


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey Nephtys, which slots are you planning for your stat-boost items?

With your pricing Gloves/Belt/Amulet work for the physical item and Headband/Amulet would work for the mental item.

Also, you've got the Mind Blank portion costed wrong.  You only get the /2 duration modifier when you're pricing as continuous, not when you price as charged; so you need to drop either the /2 continuous-duration modifier or the /5 1-charge-per-day modifier.  I'd recommend dropping the 1-charge-per-day modifier and keeping it as a continuous item to make it more resistant vs dispelling*.

*if the item casts _Mind Blank_ on you 1/day, it can easily be dispelled any time anyone targets you with (or catches you in the area of) a _Dispel Magic_ effect.  If, instead, the item continuously grants _Mind Blank_ to its wearer, the *item* has to be targeted with the _Dispel_, and even then it only suppresses the item for 1d4 rounds instead of leaving you unprotected until you can re-cast it tomorrow. 

Also, Armor is the wrong slot for a Natural Armor bonus, so you need a x1.5 on there.  

Instead of using a +0 armor coat, why not use a Mithral Buckler?  It has no spell failure chance, no ACP (and hence, no non-proficiency penalty) and costs considerably less than 5000gp.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 12, 2007)

There IS a core item that gives continuous Mind Blank. It's a psionic item, but since the effect it gives is identical, I see no reason to price a magic item differently.

It's the Third Eye of Concealment, for 120,000gp.

Worth every penny, in my book.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 12, 2007)

Ok not playing drider anymore. I'll just play a strait 4 1/2 ft tall elven Wizard7/Fighter3/Arcane Archer 17 with an air mephit improved familiar (she's only 6 in. shorter than me  )

Hey Rino can I have buy the _quiver of infinite arrows_? It's non-epic non-arfiact. It's description went like this: An infinite number of arrows can be drawn fron this quiver. The arrows vanish the round after they are drawn, so cannot be enchanted. When drawing the arrows, the wielder decides if they are cold-iron or silver. 12k (not sure on the price)
But I can't remember what book it came out of.


----------



## Rino (Jan 12, 2007)

Normaly I know most archery stuff in most books but I have no idea which this could come from.

BTW, sorry for destroying your drider concept


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 12, 2007)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Hey Nephtys, which slots are you planning for your stat-boost items?




Depends on my other items, I suppose.



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> With your pricing Gloves/Belt/Amulet work for the physical item and Headband/Amulet would work for the mental item.




Yes.



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> Also, you've got the Mind Blank portion costed wrong.  You only get the /2 duration modifier when you're pricing as continuous, not when you price as charged; so you need to drop either the /2 continuous-duration modifier or the /5 1-charge-per-day modifier.  I'd recommend dropping the 1-charge-per-day modifier and keeping it as a continuous item to make it more resistant vs dispelling*.
> 
> *if the item casts _Mind Blank_ on you 1/day, it can easily be dispelled any time anyone targets you with (or catches you in the area of) a _Dispel Magic_ effect.  If, instead, the item continuously grants _Mind Blank_ to its wearer, the *item* has to be targeted with the _Dispel_, and even then it only suppresses the item for 1d4 rounds instead of leaving you unprotected until you can re-cast it tomorrow.



Oh, all right. Since its no longer a continuous item I can't use the 24h-discount. That makes sense.

*At that caster level it's practically certain to be dispelled, true.



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> Also, Armor is the wrong slot for a Natural Armor bonus, so you need a x1.5 on there.
> 
> Instead of using a +0 armor coat, why not use a Mithral Buckler?  It has no spell failure chance, no ACP (and hence, no non-proficiency penalty) and costs considerably less than 5000gp.




I don't think we're using body slot affinities, but I may be wrong.

I need the shield slot for another shield, and my dex is too high for another armour. The extra 5000 gp is because he wants good looking clothing.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 12, 2007)

What exactly do you mean by "no mass damage". Is that no more than X amount to a single individual, no more than X area-effect damage, or that you're not using the rules for death saves from massive damage?

Also, do you allow nightsticks from Liber Mortis. If so do you have any special rulings on them?


----------



## Rino (Jan 12, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> What exactly do you mean by "no mass damage". Is that no more than X amount to a single individual, no more than X area-effect damage, or that you're not using the rules for death saves from massive damage?
> 
> Also, do you allow nightsticks from Liber Mortis. If so do you have any special rulings on them?




I'm not using the death save from mass damage. I will allow the nightstick IF you already have the ability to turn or rebuke the undead


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 12, 2007)

Is there a feat that increases the range (30ft) of manyshot?


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jan 12, 2007)

Throwing hat in ring:

An elven druid who revels in his ability to call creatures to help him in battling the forces of evil.  He has for years meditated in forests finding circles of power and searching for allies to help him summon the strongest and mightiest creatures to his service.  He has on multiple occasions used both his arcane and divine studies to search for hidden lands.  His devotion to the land has given him a strong connection to what happens when things affect the natural world.

Druid 14/Wizard 3/Arcane Heirophant 10

[sblock=Feats]Free:Scribe Scroll, Leveling: Natural Spell, Natural Bond (CAdv), Ashbound (Eberron Camp. Setting), Augment Summoning, Spell Focus (Conjuration), Greenbound (Lost Empires of F), Empower Spell, Fell Drain (LibMort), Fell Weaken (LibMort)[/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 12, 2007)

Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> Hey Rino can I have buy the _quiver of infinite arrows_? It's non-epic non-arfiact. It's description went like this: An infinite number of arrows can be drawn fron this quiver. The arrows vanish the round after they are drawn, so cannot be enchanted. When drawing the arrows, the wielder decides if they are cold-iron or silver. 12k (not sure on the price)
> But I can't remember what book it came out of.




I believe you're thinking of the Quiver of Anariel; which used to be found on the Wizards site, but has since dissappeared...


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 12, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> I need the shield slot for another shield, and my dex is too high for another armour. The extra 5000 gp is because he wants good looking clothing.




The other option is to see if Rino would allow the 3.0 rule from the Arms & Equipment guide that stated you could add armor enhancements to Bracers of Armor.


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 12, 2007)

I was wondering if you'd allow the battle sorceror variant sorceror class from Unearthed Arcana? It can also be found here.
http://www.d20srd.org/srd/variant/classes/variantCharacterClasses.htm#sorcererVariantBattleSorcerer

And if I could take the metamagic master variant from PBH2. This sacrifices his familiar for the ability to use metamagic feats without having to cast as full round. BS is still a sorc... and probably benefits even less from it.
I was thinking BS 12/ Master Transmorgofist 15
I was also wondering If I could use the aberrant heritage feats placed forth in the Lords of Madness. I was also thinking of ahving his deity to be one of the aberration deities.
He wouldn't be a kill everything bad guy, just one wrestling with the screwed-up-ness of his heritage and flocking to a deity who can understand what he's going through.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 12, 2007)

Thx for the link Pyrex, I appreciate it. But I just went ahead and bought a quiver of ElohnaX10(with quiver of elohna doublecast into it 9 times   ) for only 26.1k and 18,410gp for 200 arrows each of (cold iron, silver & adamantine). Then i can just recover the arraowheads after a combat and fit them onto new shafts from my stock of 6k unheaded ones in my portable hole


----------



## Rino (Jan 12, 2007)

Paper_Bard said:
			
		

> I was wondering if you'd allow the battle sorceror variant sorceror class from Unearthed Arcana? It can also be found here.
> http://www.d20srd.org/srd/variant/classes/variantCharacterClasses.htm#sorcererVariantBattleSorcerer
> 
> And if I could take the metamagic master variant from PBH2. This sacrifices his familiar for the ability to use metamagic feats without having to cast as full round. BS is still a sorc... and probably benefits even less from it.
> ...




make a small list of what you want me to clear for you and I'll take a look. but I made a necromancer with almost the same extras as the BS so that I will allow. but it need a bit more info to clear the rest for you


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 12, 2007)

Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> Thx for the link Pyrex, I appreciate it. But I just went ahead and bought a quiver of ElohnaX10(with quiver of elohna doublecast into it 9 times   ) for only 26.1k and 18,410gp for 200 arrows each of (cold iron, silver & adamantine). Then i can just recover the arraowheads after a combat and fit them onto new shafts from my stock of 6k unheaded ones in my portable hole




Small problem being that given how long it takes to craft anything, the campaign will be long over before you can re-craft 200 adamantine arrows...


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 13, 2007)

Ok.
Here's what I want.
Battle Sorceror (From Unearthed Arcana, also found in SRD.org)
      With Metamagic Master (From Player's handbook 2, Variant Sorc ABILITY which replaces familiar and gives me the ability to cast metamagic spells as normal instead of full-round)
Nix the Aberrant Feats... they won't apply when he's morphed anyway. He won't be a bad guy, and he won't have anything to do with aberrations, except maybe turning into one.
One final thing. I was looknig on the internet and found an epic progression for the Master transmogrifist.
I toned it down a bit and here it is.



11th - Additional favored shape, +1 level of existing arcane spellcasting class (Caster Level only)
12th - Battle mastery +7, +1 level of existing arcane spellcasting class
13th - Additional favored shape
14th - Bonus feat, +1 level of existing arcane spellcasting class
15th - Additional favored shape, Battle mastery +8, +1 level of existing arcane spellcasting class
16th - 
17th - Additional favored shape, +1 level of existing arcane spellcasting class
18th - Battle mastery +9, bonus feat, +1 level of existing arcane spellcasting class
19th - Additional favored shape
20th - +1 level of existing arcane spellcasting class, Additional aspect with Infinite Variety (Every ten levels)

         I changed the battle master bonus. It kept increasing by two, and with the epic is, with hit bonuses going down in how fast they progress, it seemed a little unstable.

So... that a bit more structured?


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 13, 2007)

Marchosias*
(*Not his True Name) 

Incubus 27.

Succubus 6hd+6la, blackguard 3, Marshal 12

Size: (mostly) Medium
Type: Outsider


HD: 21
HP: 8+18d8+3d10+189


Base stats: Point Buy 28
Str: 9 (1pt),Dex: 11 (3pt),Con: 15 (8pt),Int: 13 (5pt),Wis: 9 (1pt),Cha: 16 (10pt)

Adjusted stats: Base+race+innate+enhancement+level
Str: 22/+6 (9+2+5+6)
Dex: 24/+7 (11+2+5+6)
Con: 28/+9 (15+2+5+6)
Int: 30/+10 (13+6+5+6)
Wis: 24/+7 (9+4+5+6)
Cha: 52/+21 (16+16+5+10+5)


Saves (Outsider6+Blackguard3+Marshal11+Ability+Charisma+Epic)
Fort: 45 (5+3+7+9+21+0)
Ref:. 37 (5+1+3+7+21+0)
Will: 41 (5+1+7+7+21+0)


AC
51 (10 +7(dex) +9(natural) +8(armor) +5(natural enhancement) +5(deflection)+7(shield)
Touch: 22 (10+7(dex)+5(deflection)
Flatfooted: 44 (10+9(natural) +8(armor) +5(natural enhancement) +5(deflection)+7(shield)


Attack
BAB: 17 (6+3+8), EAB +1. / Grapple 24 (Bab+Eab+Str)
Attack: 
Keen Kukri +5: +29 (+17(bab)+1(eab)+6(str)+5(weapon)) (1d4+6+5 15-20/x2)
Or: Keen Brilliant Energy Scimitar +3: +27 (+17(bab)+1(eab)+6(str)+3(weapon)) (1d6+6+3 15-20/x2)
Full Attack: 
Primary Hand: Keen Brilliant Energy Scimitar +3 +25/+20/+15/+10 (1d6+6+3 15-20/x2)
Off Hand: Keen Kukri +5: +27/+22/+17 (1d4+6+5 15-20/x2)


Feats:
1 Power Attack
3 Cleave
6 Improved Sunder
9 Divine Might
12 Two Weapon Fighting
15 Improved Two Weapon Fighting
18 Greater Two Weapon Fighting
21 Epic Skill Focus (Diplomacy +10) 


Skillpoints: 5x24 + 8x9 + 3x2 + 12x4 = 120+72+6+48 = 246
Skills:

Bluff (Cha): 72 (24+21+27)
Diplomacy (Cha): 91 (24+21+10+2+2+2+2+30)
Hide (Dex): 12 (5+7)
Intimidate (Cha): 47 (24+21+2)
Knowledge, Religion (Int): 34 (24+10)
Knowledge, The Planes (Int): 30 (20+10)
Knowledge, Nobility and Royalty (Int) 15 (5+10)
Listen (Wis): 39 (24+7+8)
Perform, Oratory (Cha): 45 (24+21)
Perform, String Instruments (Cha): 45 (24+21)
Sense Motive (Wis): 31 (24+7+30)
Spot (Wis): 39 (24+7+8)


"
Skills
Succubi have a +8 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks. 

While using her change shape ability, a succubus gains a +10 circumstance bonus on Disguise checks. 
"


Class Abilities:
Succubus:

At will—charm monster (DC 36), detect good, detect thoughts (DC 32), ethereal jaunt (self plus 50 pounds of objects only), suggestion (DC 34), greater teleport (self plus 50 pounds of objects only). Caster level 12th. The save DCs are Charisma-based. 

Energy draining and Suggesting kiss (DC 34)
Summon demon (Vrock 30%)
Change Shape into humanoid
Special Qualities: 
Damage reduction 10/cold iron or good 
Darkvision 60 ft
Immunity to electricity and poison 
Resistance to acid 10, cold 10, and fire 10
Spell resistance 18
Telepathy 100 ft
Tongues 

Blackguard:

Aura of evil 
Detect good 
Poison use
Dark blessing, 
Smite good 1/day  
Command undead 24/day 
Aura of despair (-2 to enemies saves within 10 feet)

Marshal:
Grant move action 3/day 
6 Minor Auras: (At will, affecting all allies within 60 feet)
* Art of War: Bonus on disarm, trip, bull rush, and sunder attempts
* Determined Caster: Bonus on rolls to overcome spell resistance. 
* Master of Tactics: Bonus on damage rolls when flanking.
* Motivate Charisma: Bonus on Charisma checks and Charisma-based skill checks. 
* Motivate Dexterity: Bonus on Dexterity checks, Dexterity-based skill checks, and initiative checks.
* Motivate Intelligence: Bonus on Intelligence checks and Intelligence-based skill checks. 

3 Major Auras: (At will, affecting all allies within 60 feet)
*Motivate Ardor: +2 Bonus on damage rolls. 
*Motivate Care: +2 Bonus to Armor Class. 
*Motivate Urgency: Allies' base land speed is increased by a number of feet equal to 5 x the amount of bonus the aura provides. For example, the allies of a 10th-level marshal (+2 major aura) add 10 feet to their base land speed. 


Item Effects:
Evasion
Heavy Fortification
Freedom of Movement

Active Spell Effects:



Inventory:

Wealth Total:
2'900'000 gp

2'894'770 gp spent

5230 gp remaining


Tomes and Manuals
135'500 gp x 6


Headband of Epic Charisma +10: 1'000'000 gp


Belt of the Body (+6 to Str, Dex and Con)
36000 + 36000x1.5x2=144000gp


Amulet of the Mind (+6 to Int and Wis)
36000 + 36000x1.5 = 36000+54000 = 90000gp


Armored Coat +1 of Natural Armour +5 and Heavy Fortification (+5): 109000gp


Animated (+2) Adamantium heavy Shield +5 (ac 2+5): 51000gp 


Bracers of Armor +8: 64000gp


Keen Adamantium Kukri +5: 77308gp 
(1d4+5 15-20/x2)

Keen Brilliant Energy Scimitar +3: 128320gp
(1d6+3 15-20/x2)


Ring of Evasion and Deflection +5:
50000 + 25000x1.5 = 87500gp


Boots of Freedom of Movement: 40000gp


Piercing Eyes (X Ray Vision + Sense Motive +30)
25000x1,5 (Ring of X-ray vision) + 30x30x100 =  127500gp


Ring of the Charming Liar (Diplomacy +30, Bluff +27)
30x30x100 + 27x27x100x1,5 = 199350gp


--

Appearance:

The impossible standard against which all other men are compared and doomed to be found insufficient.

Personality:

Motivated by greed and lust and the experience of beauty.
Quite convincing when he cares to be.

Story:

How can a hundred thousand years be condensed into a single page? How do you choose between ten million events and encounters? How, when in the Abyss a second can seem as long as a decade and a millennium can go by unnoticed?

He was a gatherer of souls, always that above all else. Even in his long lost mortal life the hearts and minds of others were little but playthings for him. He lived, and died, always surrounded by friends and lovers, always alone. He lived, and died countless times, as a Dretch, a Quasit, a Babau, a Hezrou and a dozen other less common forms, fighing for aeons in the eternal wars of the lower planes before finally returning once more to the prime and finding his truer purpose yet again. 

The form of the Incubus was new to him then, fifteen thousand years ago, and the extatic agony of his rebirth was still burning in his veins, when he arrived at the City of Alinandras at the heart of the Foranmar Empire on what is now a desolate backwater world on the Prime material plane. If not for the pleasure he felt in his new form and the freedom of this new world, surrounded by gullible prey, he would never have been so uncautious, he would never have fallen in love.

Zarangabay The Sword Maiden never stood a chance. He held her heart in the palm of his hand and his kiss was draining her soul away. And yet, she had fought so bravely, her spirit was so pure and her flesh so delightful beneath him. Her soul was strong, so full of life and power, and it tasted of summer. Killing her was a bitter thing, but he devoured her soul nevertheless. For she was the High Priestess of the Warrior Goddess and the Supreme General of the Empire's armies, and without her the Empire was helpless against its enemies. Without Him the Empire would be helpless against its enemies.

The war had not been going to well in any case, the legions of the Crab-People being well entrenched in the Tolothan Hills and along the River Twine. Even after three years the line had proved impenetrable and lighter incursions by teleporting strike-forces had been met with both a remarkably effective doctrine of counter-attack and unrestrained terror by their own teleporters on the Empire's soil. In the third year both sides had lost much of their mobile strength and their remaining wizards were no longer inclined to heroics. If not for the treacherous attack of the Elven Iljaijani Federation of Kingdoms on the Empire's southern flank the war would have been a stale-mate. As it was, it was an imminent disaster.

Without her greatest general The Empress' armies were helpless, demoralized and strung out along an indefensible outflanked front-line with only a reserve army of two thousand men standing between the main elven force of fifty thousand and the Capital. Desperately struggling to mobilize her country's last reserves of power the Empress was in no position to turn down an offer of help, even if she had wanted to.

He ruled the western world for thirteen years before the gods saw fit to throw him down. It was a plentiful harvest, but nothing compared with what was to come.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 13, 2007)

I am going to throw my hat in. I am not terribly skilled at epic builds but I have a concept for a Half-Orc Warlord type.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 13, 2007)

I have a few more annoying questions. 
1) Can we craft items pre-game? How would the xp costs work?
2) Are flaws allowed?
3) If the Dweomerkeeper PrC is allowed, would you be using the updated version from the CDiv web enhancement or the Faiths and Pantheons version?


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 13, 2007)

Well I'm mostly done now, but not sure about a couple details.

*Tenneth, *

Elf, Fighter 3rd / Wizard 7th / Arcane Archer 17th

*Medium Humanoid*
*Hit Dice:* 3D10+7D4+17D8+108 (256)
*Initiative: *+10
*Speed:* 30ft. / 60 ft. fly (good)

*Adjusted Abilities:* (base+racial+inherent+enhancement+level)
*Str:* 24/+7 (10+5+6+3)
*Dex:* 31/+10 (16+2+5+6+2)
*Con:* 18/+4 (8-2+5+6+1)
*Int:* 24/+7 (14+4+6)
*Wis:* 26/+8 (16+4+6)
*Cha:* 14/+2 (8+6)

*Saves:* (fighter3+wizard7+arcane archer10+ability+magic+epic+luck+cover)
*Fortitude:* 25 (3+2+7+4+5+3+1)
*Reflex:* 31/33 (1+2+7+10+5+3+1+2/4)
*Will:* 26 (1+5+3+8+5+3+1)

*Armor Class:* 56/62 (10 Base, +10 Dex, +8 Wis, +1 Monk, +5 Natural, +8 Armor, 
+4/10 Cover (9/10ths), +5 Defense, +5 Deflection) touch 43, flatfooted 46
*
Base Attack/Grapple:* +20/+27

*Attack (30ft. or closer):* +9 Composite Longbow(+10 str bonus) +35 ranged (4 arrows)(1D8 +1D6 each from acid/fire/cold, +17, +1 constitution drain/X3) or +4 Stormbrand Rod +31 melee (1D6 +11/X2 + 2D6 sonic, +2D6 lightning) or +5 Gauntlet +32 (1D6 +12/X2)

*Attack (outside 30ft.):* +9 Composite Longbow(+10 str bonus) +42 ranged (1D8 +1D6 each from acid/fire/cold, +17, +1 constitution drain/X3)

*Full Attack (30ft. or closer):* +9 Composite Longbow(+10 str bonus) +35/+35/+35/+30/+25/+20 ranged (4 arrows each shot)(1D8 +1D6 each from acid/fire/cold, +17, +1 constitution drain/X3) or +4 Stormbrand Rod +31/+26/+21/+16 melee (1D6 +11/X2 + 2D6 sonic, +2D6 lightning) or +5 Gauntlet +32/+27/+22/+17 (1D6 +12/X2)

*Full Attack (outside 30ft.):* +9 Composite Longbow(+10 str bonus) +42/+42/+42/+37/+32/+27 ranged (1D8 +1D6 each from acid/fire/cold, +17, +1 constitution drain/X3)

*Space/Reach:* 5ft/5ft

*Special Attacks:* 
Imbue arrow
Seeker arrow 1/day
Phase arrow 1/day
Hail of arrows 1/day
Arrow of death 1/day

*Special Qualities:*
Spell Resistance 37
Damage Reduction 15/Adamantine
Miss chance 50%
Immunity to gases, ranged attacks, sleep
Resistance +30 to fire, cold, electricity, sonic
Low-light vision
Enhance arrow (+9)
Teleport 3/day
9/10 cover: +10AC, +4 reflex save, Improved evasion

*Spells:* 4/6/5/4/2 
*Spells Known:* all 0-4 from PhB

*Feats:*
1 Point Blank shot
-- Rapid shot(bonus fighter)
-- Improved unarmed strike (bonus fighter)  
3 Precise shot
-- Scribe scroll
6 Weapon focus (Composite Longbow)
-- Maximize spell (bonus wizard)
9 Manyshot
-- Alertness (bonus familiar)
12 Combat reflexes
15 Improved familiar (air mephit)
18 Deflect arrows
21 Exceptional deflection
24 Infinite deflection
-- Uncanny accuracy (bonus epic arcane)
27 Reflect arrows

*Items:*
Tomes & Manuals
+4 110k X2 220k, +5 137.5k X3 412.5k

Rod of Invulnerability 600k
Ghost gauntlet 68.8k (+5 defending 108k, caster X2 75k) 251.8k
Stormbrand Rod 235k
Belt of the body 144k (monks belt 19.5k) 163.5k
Composite longbow(+10) 1.4k (+1 wounding, speed, flame, corrosive, frost 162k) 163.4k
Headband of the mind 144k (comprehend languages & read magic 7.8k, disguise 2.7k) 154.5k
Ring of greater energy resistance (fire) 44k (greater resistance [cold] 66k) 110k
Bracers of armor +8 64k (greater archery 37.5k) 101.5k
Ring of protection +5 50k (invisibility 30k) 80k
Goggles of seeing 75k
Cloak of displacement 50k
Boots of teleportation 49k
Orange prism ioune stone 30k
Quiver of elohna 1.8k (elohna X9 24.3k) 26.1k
Daazzix's vest 25k
Portable hole 20k
Luckstone 20k
Boccobs blessed book 12.5k
Rod of lesser maximize 12k
Rod of lesser maximize 12k
Necklace of adaptation 9k
Barrels of arrows (500 each) X6 600

9k unspent

*Skills:* (base+ability+racial+competence+luck)+synergy
217 skill points (fighter 36 / wizard 45 / arcane archer 136)

Concentration (Con) +15 (10+4+1)
Knowledge - Local (Int) +18 (10+7+1)
Knowledge - Nobility & Royalty (Int) +18 (10+7+1)
Knowledge - Arcane (Int) +18 (10+7+1)
Knowledge - Planes (Int) +18 (10+7+1)
Search (Int) +20 (10(20pts.)+7+2+1)
Survival (Wis) +29 (20+8+1)
Listen (Wis) +29 (20+8+1)
Spot (Wis) +30 (19+8+2+1)
Intimidate (Cha) +13 (10(14pts.)+2+1)+2
Spellcraft (Int) +18 (10+7+1)+2
Bluff (Cha) +13 (10(20pts.)+2+1)
Sense Motive (Cha) +13 (10(20pts.)+2+1)
Open Lock (Dex) +17 (1+10+5+1)
Disable Device (Int) +14 (1+7+5+1)
Diplomacy (Cha) +19 (10(20pts.)+2+1)+2+2+2
Gather Information (Cha) +6 (1+2+1)+2

Tenneth is an elf of the city. He never understood all the huplah about hugging the trees and worshipping lightning and that. Though it probably had something to do with the fact that his whole family was killed when he was an infant. Raised by a doddering old elven scribe, he was being groomed to become a great wizard what with all the lost knowledge contained in his uncle's tower. Yet the call of the bow, and the roar of the towns were too much for a young man to resist...

Improved Familiar:
*Inharra Shelaroos* (Shieldbearer)
Air mephit, Small Outsider (air, extraplanar)
Hit dice: 3D8 (128)
Speed: 30ft / Fly 60ft (perfect)
AC*: 26 (+1 size, +3 dex, +7, natural, +5 tower shield) *_usually behind full cover of shield_
Abilities: Str 10, Dex 17, Con 10, Int 9, Wis 11, Cha 15
Saves: Ref 20, Fort 15, Will 12
Feats: Lightning Reflexes, Great Fortitude
Special qualities: DR 5/magic, fast healing 2, Improved evasion, resistances: fire 30/cold 30/lightning 20, full cover: _cannot be targeted by melee or ranged attacks_

Items on familiar: 
Ring of greater energy resistance (fire) 44k
Ring of greater energy resistance (cold) 44k
Ring of major energy resistance (lightning) 28k
Robe of invisiblilty 20k
Tower shield 225 (+1 animated 16k) 16.2k
Hand of glory 8k


----------



## Velmont (Jan 13, 2007)

-=-=-= Concept =-=-=-
After I have writen part of his story, I have a concept that turn around Selûne. The character is a human that has been chosen by Selûne and have been afflicted by the curse of Lycanthropie. After have turned his back to his god, he finally called her to help hand has become one of his most loyal follower.

-=-=-= Stats =-=-=-
Race: Lycanthrope Afflicted Human
Type: Humanoid, Shapechanger
Class: Favored Soul X/ Dire Wolf 6 / SilverStar X

To Come...

-=-=-= Story =-=-=-
Moved here


----------



## Velmont (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm not sure yet for the level of each class as I would have favored him to progress into the Epic level of SilverStar PrC (Basic PrC is in Faerun sourcebook: Faith and Pantheon), but there has been no Epic progression for that class, so I might just go with Favored Soul.

To everyone, I would welcome any comment on the background... I just hope it is not too much, but an epic character have a story that lead him to that level


----------



## Velmont (Jan 13, 2007)

@Vertex: Just a note for your stats, you can't take Fast Healing Feat, you need a Constitution of 25 when you are naked to take that feat.


----------



## Rino (Jan 13, 2007)

Paper_Bard said:
			
		

> Ok.
> Here's what I want.
> Battle Sorceror (From Unearthed Arcana, also found in SRD.org)
> With Metamagic Master (From Player's handbook 2, Variant Sorc ABILITY which replaces familiar and gives me the ability to cast metamagic spells as normal instead of full-round)
> ...




edited to:
11th - 2nd favered shape Battle mastery +8 +1 level of existing arcane spellcasting class (Caster Level only)
12th - +1 level of existing arcane spellcasting class
13th - Bonus feat
14th - +1 level of existing arcane spellcasting class
15th - Battle mastery +10Additional favored shape  +1 level of existing arcane spellcasting class
16th - bonus feat
17th - +1 level of existing arcane spellcasting class
18th -  +1 level of existing arcane spellcasting class
19th - Battle mastery +12Additional favored shape
20th - +1 level of existing arcane spellcasting class, Additional aspect with Infinite Variety (Every ten levels)

I found the progression a bit to much of everything so I made these changes

BS cleard
same as metamagic master

what about that nix the abberant feats? where do I find those? MM?



			
				Voidrazor said:
			
		

> I have a few more annoying questions.
> 1) Can we craft items pre-game? How would the xp costs work?
> 2) Are flaws allowed?
> 3) If the Dweomerkeeper PrC is allowed, would you be using the updated version from the CDiv web enhancement or the Faiths and Pantheons version?




1: yes you can craft pre-game. 5k XP will be enough if not I'll increase a bit, max 10k
2: rather not
3: CDiv web


----------



## Rino (Jan 13, 2007)

okay first character reviews:

tenneth:

AC: when flatfooded monk also loses wis to the ac so should be 39
BAB: +19 wizard gives only +3 instead of 4 and could you give me the numbres how you came to the 20
 it is +1 comp long bow not +9 attack goed down 8 on each attack

SQ: change your DR accourdingly Rod 


items: the best part
you have spent more then listed
Ghost gauntlet 251.8k needs to be 408.7k
68.8k+1.5*108k+2.0*75k+2.5*75k=408.7k

etc



what is: headband of the mind (I have some idea but I would like to know)
what is: Belt of the body
what is: Daazzix's 

more I couldn't find (yet)   

Nepthys

so far so good
respect for the charisma

could you add:
a touch and flatfooted with calculation
size
grapple


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 13, 2007)

Rino said:
			
		

> Nepthys
> 
> so far so good
> respect for the charisma
> ...




Thanks 
Yeah, it's pretty high, but in combat he'll likely be the weakest character in the group. He won't be able to hit anything with an attack bonus of +27 (though his damage will be decent if he does). On the other hand, his Diplomacy skill might be useful in avoiding battle.

I'm having some doubts about the wisdom of some of my feat choices, the two-weapon feat chain is probably of doubtful value. I'm afraid I'm a bit mediocre power-gamer. Maybe someone could give me some advice about some non-core feats that work well with a high charisma? 
-
Done.

---

Btw, Which setting will the game be in? It would be good to know so I could work it into the backstory.


----------



## Rino (Jan 13, 2007)

normal setting, you can be as creative as you can be on the background story


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 13, 2007)

Rino said:
			
		

> normal setting, you can be as creative as you can be on the background story



So I can place my back-story on the same world we will play on? It's pretty world-changing stuff, but since it happened 15000 years ago I guess it could fit into your setting. (If you can't accommodate the Crab-people I guess I can turn them into orcs or something )


----------



## Rino (Jan 13, 2007)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> Throwing hat in ring:
> 
> An elven druid who revels in his ability to call creatures to help him in battling the forces of evil.  He has for years meditated in forests finding circles of power and searching for allies to help him summon the strongest and mightiest creatures to his service.  He has on multiple occasions used both his arcane and divine studies to search for hidden lands.  His devotion to the land has given him a strong connection to what happens when things affect the natural world.
> 
> ...




sorry for the late reaction but ebberon camp. settings I have no book from so I cant check the feat.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 14, 2007)

Rino said:
			
		

> tenneth:
> 
> AC: when flatfooded monk also loses wis to the ac so should be 39




In 3.5 PhB 2nd paragraph under monk's "AC Bonus (Ex)" (pg. 20) states they keep the wis and monk bonus vs both touch & while flatfooted etc...



			
				Rino said:
			
		

> BAB: +19 wizard gives only +3 instead of 4 and could you give me the numbres how you came to the 20




BAB: 3rd lvl fighter 3 / 7th lvl wizard 3 / 10th lvl Arcane archer 10 / 27th lvl epic 4 (3+3+10+4=20   )



			
				Rino said:
			
		

> it is +1 comp long bow not +9 attack goed down 8 on each attack




In 3.5 DMG under Magic Items>Weapons>Ranged Weapons & Ammunition: (pg 221) It says enhancement bonus from ranged weapon and ammo don't stack, only use the higher of the two. And as an arcane archer (17) with the Enhance Arrow ability, every non-magic arrow I fire from any bow gains a +9 enhancement bonus (which is larger than the +1 on the bow) I just used that.



			
				Rino said:
			
		

> SQ: change your DR accourdingly Rod



It shall be done. I have never played by post before. Haven't played for 5 years. So all I've had to go by for building this are the books + official WotC errata (and they didn't change any of that).



			
				Rino said:
			
		

> items: the best part
> you have spent more then listed
> Ghost gauntlet 251.8k needs to be 408.7k
> 68.8k+1.5*108k+2.0*75k+2.5*75k=408.7k




All you told me in the original post when I asked was: "stacking of abilities is done by adding 0.5 to the baseprice like: take a Ghost Gauntlet price 68,500gp then add the Rust ability to it for twice the price (11,500X1.5)." So that's how I built my items. each extra ability added on at 1.5Xtheir standard cost. and the SRD quote on post #11 backs that up.

Ghost gauntlet _68.8k_ (+5 defending 72k X1.5=_108k_, caster 25k X1.5=37.5kX2=_75k_) _251.8k_
(I just didn't show the math) 



			
				Rino said:
			
		

> what is: headband of the mind (I have some idea but I would like to know)
> what is: Belt of the body
> what is: Daazzix's




Headband of the mind: +6 to Int, Wis & Cha
Belt of the Body: +6 to Str, Dex & Con

Ghost Gauntlet (specific weapon pg. 162), Daazzix's Vest pg. 267 & Caster (Gloves) pg. 266  are from the DMGII but I'll post them for you here too   

*Ghost Gauntlet:*
This magical gauntlet lets you attack spiritual beings and other normally immaterial creatures.
*Description:* This strange gauntlet is made of pale gray metal that seems almost transparent at times. When it's worn, the gauntlet fades into near complete transparency, leaving behind runes along the fingers that look almost like tattoos.
*Activation:* Wearing the gauntlet activates all the gloves various effects as you desire. 
*Benefits:* Any weapon wielded in yopur gauntleted hand also gains the ghost touch special ability. It also has the ability to make parts of itself (and your corresponding hand inside, incorporeal. You can apply the effect to portions of your hand leaving bits of your fingertips solid, so you can reach inside lock to manipulate their mechanisms. thus the gauntlet grsnts a +5 competence bonus on disable device & open lock checks. In addition, a ghost gauntlet can be used to transport an object you touch with it to a distant location on teh Ethereal plane as with the spell _teleport object_ once per day.
*Cost:* 68,782gp 

*Caster Glove:*
Like a Glove of Storing, a caster's glove stores 1 item weighing up to 20 lbs. However, the wearer can make use of a stored potion, rod, scroll, staff or wand without retrieving it. The major reason that adventureres prefer to channel the magic of stored items is that doing so does not provoke attacks of opportunity. 
*Activation:* A casting glove has 2 functions. Storing or retrieving an item requires a command word but is a free action. Using a magic item without first retreiving it is a standard action.
*Effect:* On the wearer's command, one item held in the gloved hand disappears and is stored in it, as with glove of storing. The item can weigh no more than 20 lbs. and be holdable in 1 hand. The item is counted as being in your hand and once per round you can activate a charged ability without retrieving it. 
*Cost:* 25,000gp

*Daazzix's Vest:*
This vest is a boon to anyone who posseses spell resistance.
*Activation:* Only functions for creatures that already possess SR either from innate ability or from another magic item. Once donned the vest is always active.
*Effect:* Daazzix's Vest increases the wearers existing SR by 5.
*Cost:* 25,000gp


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jan 14, 2007)

Rino said:
			
		

> Sorry for the late reaction but ebberon camp. settings I have no book from so I can't check the feat.




It is okay you have been quite busy.
Ashbound
Trained by the druids of Ashbound
Preq.  Ability to spontaneously cast Summon Nature's Ally
Benefit: Doubles duration of Summon Nature's Ally spells. +3 luck bonus on attack rolls for summoned creatures.

Additional flavor: He finds his Arcane practices unnatural but not without their need.[Sblock=Feats explained]
Greenbound Template
[sblock=Template] Added to any animal summoned by Summon Nature's Ally
The greenbound template:-
Type becomes plant (so no crits, mind affecting, or polymorphing..)
NA improves by 6
Gains a slam attack
(Sp) at will - entangle, pass without trace, speak with plants. 1/day - wall of thorns
DR 10/magic and slashing
Fast healing 3
+4 grapple bonus
Resistance to electricity and cold 10
Tremorsense 60'
Str +6, Dex +2, Con +4, Cha+4
+16 to hide and move silently in forested areas [/sblock]
Augment Summoning +4 str, +4 con

Natural bond - +3 lvl for abilities of companion 

Fell Drain (neg lvl) 2 splvl

Fell Weaken (-4str) 1splvl[/sblock][sblock=Common Summons]
Level 1:
Wolf 
Level 2:
Crocodile 
Hippogriff  3:
d3 Crocodiles
Dire Wolf 
Level 4:
d3 Dire Wolves 
Brown Bear
Giant Crocodile
Tiger
Unicorn 
Yellow Musk Creeper (FF) 
Level 5:
d3 Brown Bears (or Giant Crocodiles or Tigers)
Large Elemental
Level 6:
Huge Elemental
Large Storm Elemental (MM3)
Dire Bear
Elephant
Oread (FF)
Pixie 
Level 7:
d3 Huge Elementals
Huge Storm Elemental (MM3)
Pixie (w/sleep arrows and Otto's Irresistible Dance)
Level 8:
d3 Greater Elementals.
Greater Storm Elemental (MM3) 
Sporebat (FF)
Level 9:
d4+1 Greater Elementals 
d3 Greater Storm Elementals[/sblock][sblock=Greenbound summoning]
Level 1: Wolf
Level 2: d3 Wolves
Level 3: d3 Crocodiles
Level 4: d3 Dire Wolves
Level 5: d3 Brown Bears or Giant Crocodiles or Tigers
Level 6: d3 Polar Bears
Level 7: d3 Dire Bears
Level 8: d3 Dire Tigers or d4+1 Dire Bears or d3 Dire Rhinocerouses (FF)
Level 9: d3 Rocs [/sblock][sblock=Animal Companion/Familiar]
Dire Bear (Strong Claw)
22d8+135 (230)
Move 40ft.   Large
AC 29 (-2 size+4dex+17 natural)
BAB +16
Full Attack: 2 claws +30 2d4+13, Bite +25 2d8+7
Skills: Listen +25, Spot +25, Swim+13
Saves: Fort +18, Ref +17, Will +8
Str 36 Dex 18 Con 21 Int 12 Wis 12 Cha 10
Feats: Alertness, Endurance, Run, Toughness, Weapon Focus (claw), Power Attack, Improved Overrun, Improved Toughness
Abilities granted by PC: Alertness, Empathic Link, Deliver touch spells, Speak with master, Speak with animals of its kind, Scry on Familiar, Link, Share spells, Evasion, Improved Evasion, Devotion, Multiattack
Tricks: Attack, Defend, Track, Guard, Heel, Stay
Languages: Common, Elven[/sblock][Sblock=Staves]
Nature’s Fury
This +5 aberration bane quarterstaff allows use of the following spells.
    * Earthquake (1 charge)
    * Whirlwind (heightened to 10th level, 1 charge, DC 25)
    * Fire storm (heightened to 10th level, 1 charge, DC 25)
After all charges are used up from a staff of nature’s fury, it remains a +5 quarterstaff with no special abilities. 500,000gp

Plain worked Quarterstaff
Spellstaff: Spell Shambler[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 14, 2007)

Triangle...how did you get your Dire Bear to be huge? The HD from being a companion explicitly do not change animal size...is there something else that does?


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jan 14, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Triangle...how did you get your Dire Bear to be huge? The HD from being a companion explicitly do not change animal size...is there something else that does?



Sorry I looked at the hit dice for size/advancement on the monster entry I don't see it anywhere in the SRD that says not to do it.  But it makes sense.  I will change it.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 14, 2007)

My Warlord concept didnt turn out that great.

Sure he could give all his orc lackeys in a 30' radius +20 strength and +1 hit/dmg, but I had a feeling surrounding myself with that many orcs all the time wouldnt play out well.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 14, 2007)

Okay I think I came up with something.
Aasimar Monk2/Paladin4/Pious Templar10/Martyred Champion of Imater10


----------



## Rino (Jan 14, 2007)

triangle:

I have taken a look af the feats and I decided not to allow them because of I set this game in the general settings and IMHO using all these other settings is a form of powerplay
so I deny Ashbound (Eberron Camp. Setting) and  Greenbound (Lost Empires of F)

H4H: where is the champion from? rest looks good


----------



## SolosAddie (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm still around 

I was thinking elven ranger 17/sorceror 9.  (i know i could probablymulti-class better but this keeps it simple)

History:  quiet, tacturn elf of middle age, 600 years old.  worships Corellon. 
Now this way or not be true but he feels that his sorcerror powers were granted to him by Corellon.

will post later stats and such. today or tomorrow.    **have to figure out name


----------



## James Heard (Jan 14, 2007)

I don't know what I'm going to do with it, but I'm probably going to go with an older idea I had, a Ghaele eladrin of some flavor. It would be nice to work with some of the Book of Exalted Deeds PrCs, but I suppose I can do without as well. Probably worship Morwel, by default...but I'm not sure how that will work since I imagine at ECL27 I could probably get away with stopping by for a cup of tea.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jan 14, 2007)

Rino said:
			
		

> triangle:I have taken a look af the feats and I decided not to allow them because of I set this game in the general settings and IMHO using all these other settings is a form of powerplay
> so I deny Ashbound (Eberron Camp. Setting) and  Greenbound (Lost Empires of F)




It was not a power play and in that same vein there are not a lot of good feats for a druid for casting.  Yet as the player the answer to it is ok i will find two more:
Summon Elemental (reserve) (Complete Mage)
Extend Spell

[sblock=Wizard Spells known]Cost 2,100gp

```
(4)		0-level	School	Comp.	Cast	Range	Dur.	Save	SR	PHB	Effect
			Resistance	Abj	VSm	1a	Touch	1 min	None	Yes	272	Subject gains +1 resistance bonus on saving throws
			Acid Splash	Con (Creation) [Acid]	VS	1a	55 ft.	instant	None	No	196	Ranged touch attack deals 1d3 acid damage
			Caltrops	Con (Creation)	VS	1a	55 ft.	13 rd	None	No	SC43	Caltrops in (5) 5' square(s) do 4 dmg, slow
			Detect Magic	Div	VS	1a	60 ft.	13 min*	None	No	219	Sense presence & strength of magic w/in 60' cone
			Detect Poison	Div	VS	1a	55 ft.	instant	None	No	219	Determine if target is poisonous/is poisoned
			Read Magic	Div	VSf	1a	Personal	130 min	None	No	269	Read scrolls and spellbooks, 250 wpm
			Daze	Enc (Compulsion) [Mind]	VSm	1a	55 ft.	1 rd	Will Neg 19	Yes	217	Medium humanoid w/<5 HD loses next action
			Dancing Lights	Evo [Light]	VS	1a	230 ft.	1 min*	None	No	216	Up to 4 illusionary lights, all within a 10' radius area
			Electric Jolt	Evo [Electricity]	VS	1a	55 ft.	instant	None	Yes	SC78	Ranged touch does d3 electricity damage
			Flare	Evo [Light]	V	1a	55 ft.	instant	Fort Neg 19	Yes	232	Dazzle 1 target (-1 attack/spot/search) for 1 minute
			Light	Evo [Light]	Vm	1a	Touch	130 min*	None	No	248	Object gives off 20' bright light, addtl 20' dim light
			Ray of Frost	Evo [Cold]	VS	1a	55 ft.	instant	None	Yes	269	Ray deals 1d3 cold damage.
			Sonic Snap	Evo [Sonic]	VS	1a	55 ft.	instant	Will Part 19	Yes	SC195	Target takes 1 pt sonic damage, deafened
			Ghost Sound	Ill (Figment)	VSm	1a	55 ft.	13 rd*	Will Dis 19	No	235	Any sound equal to 20 humans in volume
			Silent Portal	Ill (Glamer)	S	1a	55 ft.	13 min*	Will Neg 19	Yes	SC190	Negates sound of door, window, etc. opening
			Disrupt Undead	Nec	VS	1a	55 ft.	instant	None	Yes	223	Ray deals 1d6 damage to one undead.
			Touch of Fatigue	Nec	VSm	1a	Touch	13 rd	Fort Neg 19	Yes	294	Melee touch attack fatigues target for duration
			Amanuensis	Tra	VS	1a	55 ft.	130 min	Will Neg 19	Yes	SC9	Copy nonmag text 250 wpm, triggers traps
			Launch Bolt	Tra	VSM	1a	Touch	instant	None	No	SC130	Launch crossbow bolt as if from crossbow
			Launch Item	Tra	S	1a	Touch	instant	None	No	SC131	Launch Fine item up to 230'
			Mage Hand	Tra	VS	1a	55 ft.	Conc	None	No	249	Lift nonmagical object up to 5 lbs.; moves 15'/rd
			Mending	Tra	VS	1a	10 ft.	Instant	Will Neg 19	Yes	253	Minor repair, 1 object of up to 1 lb.
			Message	Tra [Lang]	VSf	1a	230 ft.	130 min	None	No	253	Whisper messages and replies between 13 subjects
			Open/Close	Tra	VSf	1a	55 ft.	Instant	Will Neg 19	Yes	258	Open or close objects or doors weighing up to 30 lbs
			Repair Minor Damage	Tra	VS	1a	Touch	instant	None	Yes	SC173	Repair 1 dmg to construct with at least 1 hp
			Stick	Tra	VSm	1a	Touch	instant	Will Neg 19	Yes	SC206	Affix 5-lb nonmagical object to another object
			Arcane Mark	Uni	VS	1a	0 ft.	perm	None	No	201	One personal rune or mark, must fit in 1' sq.
			Prestidigitation	Uni	VS	1a	10 ft.	1 hr	Special	No	264	Perform minor tricks
	(7)		1st level	School	Comp.	Cast	Range	Dur.	Save	SR	PHB	Effect
			Endure Elements	Abj	VS	1a	Touch	24 hr	Will Neg 20	Yes	226	Exist comfortably between -50 & 140 degrees F
			Shield	Abj [Force]	VS	1a	Personal	13 min*	None	No	278	Block magic missile; +4 shield bonus to AC
			Mage Armor	Con (Creation) [Force]	VSf	1a	Touch	13 hr*	Will Neg 20	No	249	Target gains +4 AC; also against incorporeal
			Orb of Acid, Lesser	Con (Creation) [Acid]	VS	1a	55 ft.	instant	None	No	SC150	Ranged touch deals 5d8 acid damage
			Summon Monster I	Con (Summoning) [Special]	VSfm	1 rd.	55 ft.	13 rd*	None	No	285	Summon extraplanar creature to attack
			Identify	Div	VSM	1 hr.	Touch	Instant	None	No	243	Determine all properties of 1 magical non-artifact
			True Strike	Div	Vf	1a	Personal	spec	None	No	296	Adds +20 bonus to your next attack roll
			Blood Wind	Evo	VS	1sa	55 ft.	1 rd	Will Neg 20	Yes	SC33	Unarmed/natural weapons gain 20' range inc
			Magic Missile	Evo [Force]	VS	1a	230 ft.	instant	None	Yes	251	1d4+1 damage, 5 missiles, max. 15' apart.
			Expeditious Retreat	Tra	VS	1a	Personal	13 min	None	No	228	Increase base land speed by 30'
												
												
	(6)		2nd level	School	Comp.	Cast	Range	Dur.	Save	SR	PHB	Effect
			Summon Monster II	Con (Summoning) [Special]	VSfm	1 rd.	55 ft.	13 rd*	None	No	286	Summon extraplanar creature(s) to attack
			Ray of Ice	Evo [Cold]	VSm	1a	55 ft.	instant	Special	Yes	SC167	Ranged touch: 5d6 dmg; frozen on failed save
			Scorching Ray	Evo [Fire]	VS	1a	55 ft.	instant	Ref Half 21	Yes	274	3 rays; ranged touch; 4d6 dmg to tgts 30' apart
			Blur	Ill (Glamer)	V	1a	Touch	13 min	Will Neg 21	Yes	206	Subject gains concealment (20% mischance to hit)
			Invisibility	Ill (Glamer)	VSm	1a	Touch	13 min*	Will Neg 21	Yes	245	1 thing, <= 1300 lb., 130 min. or direct attack
			Rope Trick	Tra	VSm	1a	Touch	13 hr*	None	No	273	Fix rope to extradimensional space; holds 8 creat.
			Wraithstrike	Tra	VS	1sa	Personal	1 rd	None	No	SC243	Melee attacks resolved as melee touch attacks
												
												
	(6)		3rd level	School	Comp.	Cast	Range	Dur.	Save	SR	PHB	Effect
			Dispel Magic	Abj	VS	1a	230 ft.	instant	None	No	223	Targeted, area, or counter magic; d20+10 lvl check
			Mage Armor, Greater	Con (Creation) [Force]	VS	1a	Touch	13 hr*	Will Neg 22	No	SC136	Target gains +6 AC; also against incorporeal
			Sleet Storm	Con (Creation) [Cold]	VSm	1a	920 ft.	13 rd	None	No	280	40'x20' sleet blocks vision, 10 Bal chk or can't move
			Summon Monster III	Con (Summoning) [Special]	VSfm	1 rd.	55 ft.	13 rd*	None	No	286	Summon extraplanar creature(s) to attack
			Tongues	Div	Vm	1a	Touch	130 min	Will Neg 22	No	294	Speak & understand any language
			Fireball	Evo [Fire]	VSm	1a	920 ft.	instant	Ref Half 22	Yes	231	10d6 damage, 20 ft. radius spread
			Hailstones	Evo [Cold]	VSm	1a	230 ft.	instant	None	Yes	SC109	2 hailstones do 5d6 cold damage
			Displacement	Ill (Glamer)	Vm	1a	Touch	13 rd*	Will Neg 22	Yes	223	Attacks miss subject 50%; True Seeing negates
			Blink	Tra	VS	1a	Personal	13 rd	None	No	206	Shift rapidly between Material & Ethereal planes
			Haste	Tra	VSm	1a	55 ft.	13 rd	Fort Neg 22	Yes	239	13 subs:extra ak, +1 atk/AC/reflex; speed bonus
												
												
	(6)		4th level	School	Comp.	Cast	Range	Dur.	Save	SR	PHB	Effect
			Stoneskin	Abj	VSM	1a	Touch	Spec	Will Neg 23	Yes	284	DR 10/adamantine, discharged after 130 damage
			Orb of Acid	Con (Creation) [Acid]	VS	1a	55 ft.	instant	Fort Part 23	No	SC150	Ranged touch does 13d6 acid dmg, sickens 1 rd
			Summon Monster IV	Con (Summoning) [Special]	VSfm	1 rd.	55 ft.	13 rd*	None	No	286	Summon extraplanar creature(s) to attack
			Force Missiles	Evo [Force]	VS	1a	230 ft.	instant	None	Yes	SC98	3 missiles do 2d6 dmg to 1st, half to 3 adj targets
			Ice Storm	Evo [Cold]	VSm	1a	920 ft.	1 rd	None	Yes	243	3d6 impact & 2d6 cold damage in 20' x 40' rad.
			Invisibility, Greater	Ill (Glamer)	VS	1a	Touch	13 rd*	Will Neg 23	Yes	245	As Invisibility, <= 1300 lb., attack & stay hidden
												
												
	(5)		5th level	School	Comp.	Cast	Range	Dur.	Save	SR	PHB	Effect
			Major Creation	Con (Creation)	VSm	10 min.	55 ft.	spec	None	No	252	As Minor Creation, plus mineral objects
			Summon Monster V	Con (Summoning) [Special]	VSfm	1 rd.	55 ft.	13 rd*	None	No	286	Summon extraplanar creature(s) to attack
			Firebrand	Evo [Fire]	VSM	1a	230 ft.	instant	Ref Half 24	Yes	SC93	(13) 5' rad bursts do 10d6 dmg, 5d6 dmg next rd
			Prismatic Ray	Evo	VS	1a	230 ft.	instant	Special	Yes	SC162	Ranged touch: <7 HD blinded 2d4 rds; other effects
			Blink, Greater	Tra	VS	1a	Personal	13 rd*	None	No	SC32	As Blink, but less error-prone
			Fabricate	Tra	VSm	Special	55 ft.	instant	None	No	229	Convert up to 130 cu ft. material into product
			Fly, Mass	Tra	VS	1a	55 ft.	13 min	Will Neg 24	Yes	SC96	13 targets fly at 60', 40' in med, heavy armor
			Nightstalker Transformation	Tra	VSM	1a	Personal	13 rd*	None	No	SC148	+4 Dex/+3 AC/+5 Ref saves, rogue-like abilities
												
												
	(3)		6th level	School	Comp.	Cast	Range	Dur.	Save	SR	PHB	Effect
			Starmantle	Abj	VSM	1a	Touch	13 min*	None	Yes	ED108	Cloak destroys nonmagical weapons/missiles
			Acid Storm	Con (Creation) [Acid]	VSM	1a	230 ft.	instant	Ref Half 25	No	SC7	13d6 acid dmg in 20' rad 20' high cylinder
			Chain Lightning	Evo [Electricity]	VSf	1a	920 ft.	instant	Ref Half 25	Yes	208	13d6 dmg to 1st target, half dmg to 13 secondaries
			Tenser's Transformation	Tra	VSM	1a	Personal	13 rd	None	No	294	+4 AC/Str/Dex/Con, +5 Fort saves, +13 BAB; see text
												
												
	(2)		7th level	School	Comp.	Cast	Range	Dur.	Save	SR	PHB	Effect
			Summon Monster VII	Con (Summoning) [Special]	VSfm	1Fa	55 ft.	13 rd*	None	No	287	Summon extraplanar creature(s) to attack
			Body of War	Tra	VSm	1a	Personal	13 rd*	None	No	SC35	Gain qualities and abilities of war-forged titan
```
[/sblock]
Next time I will get a full sheet together is there a specific format you want them in?


----------



## Rino (Jan 14, 2007)

no format that I prefer as long as I dont need to search the entire sheet to get something. 
and dont use a lot of spoilers. it might be easier to look at but I use hardcopies over every PC


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 14, 2007)

The aberrant feats are in the Lords of Madness, kind of a Aberrtion sourcebook.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 15, 2007)

Nephtys your Eab should only be +1 and no epic save bonus as you only have 21 hit dice (you don't get levels for your +6 LA)


----------



## Velmont (Jan 15, 2007)

I've done the stats. All the stats under here are in hybrid form. I'll supply the human and dire wolf form anotehr time, after the review, but when the game will start, with his Silverstar powers, he will be able to stay in Hybrid form most of the time without too much problem (maybe some social problem if his reputation preceed him).

I've done it as a Favored Soul 9 / Silverstar 10 / Lycanthrope 2 / Dire Wolf 6, but I wanted to know if it would be possible to instead have some epic level to Silverstar. Prophet's Sight and Moon Hand would most likely be the only two powers increasing beyond 10. If you allow an Epic Progression, he will be instead Favored Soul 4 / Silverstar 15 / Lycanthrope 2 / Dire Wolf 6. Also note that the 2 level in Lycanthrope is only the Level adjustment of every afflicted lycanthrope.

[SBLOCK=Stats][SBLOCK=Humanoid]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] Tabrin Silverfield
[B]Class:[/B] Favored Soul 9 / Silverstar 10 / Lycanthrope 2 / Dire Wolf 6
[B]XP[/B]: 378 000
[B]Race:[/B] Human (Afflicted Lycanthrope)
[B]Region of Origin:[/b]
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Selûne

[B]Str:[/B] 24 (5 pt. + 0 Rac. + 5 Inh. + 0 Lvl + 6 Enh )  +7
[B]Dex:[/B] 24 (5 pt. + 0 Rac. + 5 Inh. + 0 Lvl + 6 Enh )  +7
[B]Con:[/B] 25 (6 pt. + 0 Rac. + 5 Inh. + 0 Lvl + 6 Enh )  +7
[B]Int:[/B] 15 (2 pt. + 0 Rac. + 5 Inh. + 0 Lvl + 0 Enh )  +2
[B]Wis:[/B] 31 (4 pt. + 2 Rac. + 5 Inh. + 6 Lvl + 6 Enh )  +10
[B]Cha:[/B] 25 (6 pt. + 0 Rac. + 5 Inh. + 0 Lvl + 6 Enh )  +7

[B]HP:[/B] 25d8 + 175 = 303
[B]Fast Healing:[/B] 6 (Lose it if no wearing the Belt of Physical Prowess)		

[B]Speed:[/B] 30' (40', x5 while running)
[B]Init:[/B] +7	

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+13	+7	+3	-0	+10	+5	48
[B]Touch:[/B]	18	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 40
[B]Concealement:[/B] 20%
[B]ACP:[/B] -3	
[B]Spell Fail:[/B] 25%
[B]Dmg Red:[/B] 10/Silver

[B]	Base	Mod	Enh	Luck	Feat	Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B] 	16 + 	 7 + 	5 + 	1 + 	0 = 	+29
[B]Refl:[/B] 	 9 +	 7 + 	5 + 	1 + 	0 = 	+22
[B]Will:[/B] 	16 + 	10 + 	5 + 	1 + 	2 = 	+34
[B]Notes:[/B]
[B]Spell Save:[/B] +2 vs Enchantment, Illusion, Necromancy, Darkness
[B]Spell Res:[/B] 
[B]Energy Res:[/B] 30 against Acid/Cold/Electricity/Fire/Sonic

[B]BAB:[/B] +17
[B]Grapple:[/B] +24

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage		Critical	Range[/B]
Heavy Mace		+30	2d6+2d6+19	20 x2		-
Javelin, thrown		+29	1d8+1d6+19	20 x2		60ft
Dagger			+29	1d6+19    	19 x2		10ft
[B]Notes:[/B]
Full Attack in Humanoid Form:
Heavy Mace (+37/+37/+32/+27, 4d6+19)

[B]Languages:[/B] Common

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Human Traits
Curse of lycanthropy
Trip
Alternate form
Wolf Empathy
Damage reduction 10/silver
Low-light Vision
Scent
Energy Resistance [Cold] 10
Moonspell
Greater's Moon Hand
Tears of Selûne
Prophet's Sight 2/day
Selûnite Lycanthrope
Moonfire 1/day

Freedom of Movement
Evasion
Unlimited Jump Distance
Immune to critical strike and sneak
Spellturing 1/day

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 79	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] 30/15
[B]Skills			Total	Ranks	Mod	Misc[/B]
Balance 		+27	 0	 +7	+20
Climb			+25	 0	 +7	+18
Concentration		+28	20	+7	 +1
Control Shape		+51	15	+10	+26
Diplomacy		+16	 8	 +7	 +1
Hide			+20	 0	 +7	+13
Jump			+25	 0	 +7	+18
Listen			+13	 0	+10	+3
Move Silently		+20	 0	 +7	+13
Sense Motive		+19	 8	+10	 +1
Spot			+18	 0	+10	 +8
Survival		+39	28	+10	 +1
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Feats: [/B]
HuB : Blind-Fight
1st : Dodge
3rd : Mobility
FSB : Weapon Focus [Heavy Mace]
WWB : Track
WWB : Iron Will
WWB : Weapon Focus [Bite]
6th : Spring Attack
9th : Power Attack
DWB : Run
DWB : Alertness
12th: Cleave
15th: Multiattack
18th: Improved Multiattack
21th: Fast Healing
24th: Fast Healing

[B]Spellcasting:[/B] (Save DC 20 + spell level)
0/1/2/3/4/5/6/7/8/9
8/8/8/7/7/7/7/6/6/4

0-Level Cleric Spells (Orisons)
- Create Water 
- Cure Minor Wounds 
- Detect Magic  
- Detect Poison  
- Guidance  
- Light 
- Mending 
- Purify Food and Drink 
- Read Magic 
1st-Level Cleric Spells
- Comprehend Languages 
- Cure Light Wounds 
- Divine Favor 
- Endure Elements 
- Hide from Undead 
- Sanctuary 
B - Faerie Fire
2nd-Level Cleric Spells
- Align Weapon 
- Cure Moderate Wounds
- Shield Other (F)
- Silence
- Spiritual Weapon
- Status
B - Moonbeam
3rd-Level Cleric Spells
- Cure Serious Wounds
- Invisibility Purge
- Prayer
- Protection from Energy
- Searing Light
- Water Breathing
B - Moon Blade
4th-Level Cleric Spells
- Air Walk
- Cure Critical Wounds
- Death Ward
- Freedom of Movement
- Restoration (M)
- Sending
B - Good Hope
5th-Level Cleric Spells
- Break Enchantment
- Cure Light Wounds, Mass
- Flame Strike
- Inflict Light Wounds, Mass
- Plane Shift (F)
- Righteous Might
B - Moon Path
6th-Level Cleric Spells
- Cure Moderate Wounds, Mass
- Dispel Magic, Greater
- Find the Path
- Harm
- Heal
- Word of Recall
B - Permanent Image
7th-Level Cleric Spells
- Cure Serious Wounds, Mass
- Destruction (F)
- Ethereal Jaunt
- Regenerate
- Restoration, Greater (X)
B - Insanity
8th-Level Cleric Spells
- Cure Critical Wounds, Mass
- Discern Location
- Fire Storm
- Spell Immunity, Greater
B - Animal Shapes
9th-Level Cleric Spells
- Energy Drain
- Heal, Mass
- True Resurrection (M)
B - Moonfire 

[B]Equipment:		Cost	Weight[/B]
Amount: 2,900,000
Spent : 2,872,935
Adamantine Heavy Mace +5		203 312
 of Frost
 of Ghost touch
 of Speed
 (of Shocking Burst)
Cold Iron Dagger +4			128 302
 of Ghost Touch
 of Undead Bane
 of Holy
Javelin +5					128 301
 of Distance
 of Returning
 of Shock
Mithral Plate Mail +5 			510 850
 of Fortification, Heavy	
 of Acid Resistance, Greater
 of Cold Resistance, Greater
 of Electricity Resistance, Greater
 of Fire Resistance, Greater
 of Sonic Resistance, Greater
 of Glamer
 of Shadow, Greater
 of Silent Move, Greater
Mithal Large Shield +5			101 170
 of Reflection
Ring of Freedom of Movement		 40 000
Ring of Protection +5			 50 000
Circlet of the Moon			224 500
 act like a Periapt of Wisdom +6
 act like a cloak of Charisma +6
 gives +25 to Control Shape skill
Eyes of Eagle				  2 500
Amulet of the Animal			225 000
 act like an Amulet of Migthy Fist +5
 act like an Amulet of Natural Armor +5
Cloak of Displacement			 24 000
Belt of the Physical Prowess		 90 000
 act like a Belt of Stength +6
 act like an Amulet of Constitution +6
Vest of Resistance +5			 25 000
Bracelet of Friendship			 19 000
Glove of Storing				 10 000
Glove of Storing				 10 000
Boots of Swiftness			256 000
Stone of Good Luck			 25 000

Taken at level 20:
Manual of bodily health +5 		137 500 
Manual of gainful exercise +5 	137 500 
Manual of quickness in action +5 	137 500
Tome of clear thought +5 		137 500
Tome of leadership and influence +5 137 500
Tome of understanding +5 		137 500

[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXXlb	[B]Money:[/B] XXXgp Xsp Xcp

[B]			Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	233	466	700	1400	2800

[B]Age:[/B] 32 years old
[B]Height:[/B] 11'7" 
[B]Weight:[/B] 1732 lbs.
[B]Eyes:[/B] Silver
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] White fur
```
[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Hybrid]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] Tabrin Silverfield
[B]Class:[/B] Favored Soul 9 / Silverstar 10 / Lycanthrope 2 / Dire Wolf 6
[B]XP[/B]: 378 000
[B]Race:[/B] Human (Afflicted Lycanthrope)
[B]Region of Origin:[/b]
[B]Size:[/B] Large
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Selûne

[B]Str:[/B] 38 (5 pt. + 0 Rac. + 5 Inh. + 14 Lyc. + 0 Lvl + 6 Enh )  +14
[B]Dex:[/B] 28 (5 pt. + 0 Rac. + 5 Inh. +  4 Lyc. + 0 Lvl + 6 Enh )   +9
[B]Con:[/B] 31(6 pt. + 0 Rac. + 5 Inh. +  6 Lyc. + 0 Lvl + 6 Enh )  +10
[B]Int:[/B] 15 (2 pt. + 0 Rac. + 5 Inh. +  0 Lyc. + 0 Lvl + 0 Enh )  +2
[B]Wis:[/B] 31 (4 pt. + 2 Rac. + 5 Inh. +  0 Lyc. + 6 Lvl + 6 Enh )  +10
[B]Cha:[/B] 25 (6 pt. + 0 Rac. + 5 Inh. +  0 Lyc. + 0 Lvl + 6 Enh )   +7

[B]HP:[/B] 25d8 + 250 = 378
[B]Fast Healing:[/B] 6			

[B]Speed:[/B] 30' (40', x5 while running)
[B]Init:[/B] +9	

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+13	+7	+3	-1	+10	+5	47
[B]Touch:[/B]	17	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 39
[B]Concealement:[/B] 20%
[B]ACP:[/B] -3	
[B]Spell Fail:[/B] 25%
[B]Dmg Red:[/B] 10/Silver

[B]	Base	Mod	Enh	Luck	Feat	Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B] 	16 + 	10 + 	5 + 	1 + 	0 = 	+32
[B]Refl:[/B] 	 9 +	 9 + 	5 + 	1 + 	0 = 	+24
[B]Will:[/B] 	16 + 	10 + 	5 + 	1 + 	2 = 	+34
[B]Notes:[/B]
[B]Spell Save:[/B] +2 vs Enchantment, Illusion, Necromancy, Darkness
[B]Spell Res:[/B] 
[B]Energy Res:[/B] 30 against Acid/Cold/Electricity/Fire/Sonic

[B]BAB:[/B] +17
[B]Grapple:[/B] +35

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage		Critical	Range[/B]
Bite (Trip)		+37	1d8+19    	20 x2		-
Claw			+36	1d6+19    	20 x2		-
Heavy Mace		+37	2d6+2d6+19	20 x2		-
Javelin, thrown		+36	1d8+1d6+19	20 x2		60ft
Dagger			+36	1d6+19    	19 x2		10ft
[B]Notes:[/B]
Reach of 10'
Full Attack in Hybrid Form:
Heavy Mace (+37/+37/+32/+27, 4d6+19), Claw(+36, 1d6+12), Bite(+37, 1d8+12 + Trip)

[B]Languages:[/B] Common

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Human Traits
Curse of lycanthropy
Trip
Alternate form
Wolf Empathy
Damage reduction 10/silver
Low-light Vision
Scent
Energy Resistance [Cold] 10
Moonspell
Greater's Moon Hand
Tears of Selûne
Prophet's Sight 2/day
Selûnite Lycanthrope
Moonfire 1/day

Freedom of Movement
Evasion
Unlimited Jump Distance
Immune to critical strike and sneak
Spellturing 1/day

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 79	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] 30/15
[B]Skills			Total	Ranks	Mod	Misc[/B]
Balance 		+29	 0	 +9	+20
Climb			+32	 0	+14	+18
Concentration		+31	20	+10	 +1
Control Shape		+51	15	+10	+26
Diplomacy		+16	 8	 +7	 +1
Hide			+22	 0	 +9	+13
Jump			+32	 0	+14	+18
Listen			+13	 0	+10	 +3
Move Silently		+22	 0	 +9	+13
Sense Motive		+19	 8	+10	 +1
Spot			+16	 0	+10	 +6
Survival		+39	28	+10	 +1
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Feats: [/B]
HuB : Blind-Fight
1st : Dodge
3rd : Mobility
FSB : Weapon Focus [Heavy Mace]
WWB : Track
WWB : Iron Will
WWB : Weapon Focus [Bite]
6th : Spring Attack
9th : Power Attack
DWB : Run
DWB : Alertness
12th: Cleave
15th: Multiattack
18th: Improved Multiattack
21th: Fast Healing
24th: Fast Healing

[B]Spellcasting:[/B] (Save DC 20 + spell level)
0/1/2/3/4/5/6/7/8/9
8/8/8/7/7/7/7/6/6/4

0-Level Cleric Spells (Orisons)
- Create Water 
- Cure Minor Wounds 
- Detect Magic  
- Detect Poison  
- Guidance  
- Light 
- Mending 
- Purify Food and Drink 
- Read Magic 
1st-Level Cleric Spells
- Comprehend Languages 
- Cure Light Wounds 
- Divine Favor 
- Endure Elements 
- Hide from Undead 
- Sanctuary 
B - Faerie Fire
2nd-Level Cleric Spells
- Align Weapon 
- Cure Moderate Wounds
- Shield Other (F)
- Silence
- Spiritual Weapon
- Status
B - Moonbeam
3rd-Level Cleric Spells
- Cure Serious Wounds
- Invisibility Purge
- Prayer
- Protection from Energy
- Searing Light
- Water Breathing
B - Moon Blade
4th-Level Cleric Spells
- Air Walk
- Cure Critical Wounds
- Death Ward
- Freedom of Movement
- Restoration (M)
- Sending
B - Good Hope
5th-Level Cleric Spells
- Break Enchantment
- Cure Light Wounds, Mass
- Flame Strike
- Inflict Light Wounds, Mass
- Plane Shift (F)
- Righteous Might
B - Moon Path
6th-Level Cleric Spells
- Cure Moderate Wounds, Mass
- Dispel Magic, Greater
- Find the Path
- Harm
- Heal
- Word of Recall
B - Permanent Image
7th-Level Cleric Spells
- Cure Serious Wounds, Mass
- Destruction (F)
- Ethereal Jaunt
- Regenerate
- Restoration, Greater (X)
B - Insanity
8th-Level Cleric Spells
- Cure Critical Wounds, Mass
- Discern Location
- Fire Storm
- Spell Immunity, Greater
B - Animal Shapes
9th-Level Cleric Spells
- Energy Drain
- Heal, Mass
- True Resurrection (M)
B - Moonfire 

[B]Equipment:		Cost	Weight[/B]
Amount: 2,900,000
Spent : 2,872,935
Adamantine Heavy Mace +5		203 312
 of Frost
 of Ghost touch
 of Speed
 (of Shocking Burst)
Cold Iron Dagger +4			128 302
 of Ghost Touch
 of Undead Bane
 of Holy
Javelin +5					128 301
 of Distance
 of Returning
 of Shock
Mithral Plate Mail +5 			510 850
 of Fortification, Heavy	
 of Acid Resistance, Greater
 of Cold Resistance, Greater
 of Electricity Resistance, Greater
 of Fire Resistance, Greater
 of Sonic Resistance, Greater
 of Glamer
 of Shadow, Greater
 of Silent Move, Greater
Mithal Large Shield +5			101 170
 of Reflection
Ring of Freedom of Movement		 40 000
Ring of Protection +5			 50 000
Circlet of the Moon			224 500
 act like a Periapt of Wisdom +6
 act like a cloak of Charisma +6
 gives +25 to Control Shape skill
Eyes of Eagle				  2 500
Amulet of the Animal			225 000
 act like an Amulet of Migthy Fist +5
 act like an Amulet of Natural Armor +5
Cloak of Displacement			 24 000
Belt of the Physical Prowess		 90 000
 act like a Belt of Stength +6
 act like an Amulet of Constitution +6
Vest of Resistance +5			 25 000
Bracelet of Friendship			 19 000
Glove of Storing				 10 000
Glove of Storing				 10 000
Boots of Swiftness			256 000
Stone of Good Luck			 25 000

Taken at level 20:
Manual of bodily health +5 		137 500 
Manual of gainful exercise +5 	137 500 
Manual of quickness in action +5 	137 500
Tome of clear thought +5 		137 500
Tome of leadership and influence +5 137 500
Tome of understanding +5 		137 500

[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXXlb	[B]Money:[/B] XXXgp Xsp Xcp

[B]			Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	1600	3200	4800	9600	24000

[B]Age:[/B] 32 years old
[B]Height:[/B] 11'7" 
[B]Weight:[/B] 1732 lbs.
[B]Eyes:[/B] Silver
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] White fur
```
[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Dire Wolf]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] Tabrin Silverfield
[B]Class:[/B] Favored Soul 9 / Silverstar 10 / Lycanthrope 2 / Dire Wolf 6
[B]XP[/B]: 378 000
[B]Race:[/B] Human (Afflicted Lycanthrope)
[B]Region of Origin:[/b]
[B]Size:[/B] Large
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Selûne

[B]Str:[/B] 38 (5 pt. + 0 Rac. + 5 Inh. + 14 Lyc. + 0 Lvl + 6 Enh )  +14
[B]Dex:[/B] 28 (5 pt. + 0 Rac. + 5 Inh. +  4 Lyc. + 0 Lvl + 0 Enh )   +6
[B]Con:[/B] 31(6 pt. + 0 Rac. + 5 Inh. +  6 Lyc. + 0 Lvl + 6 Enh )  +10
[B]Int:[/B] 15 (2 pt. + 0 Rac. + 5 Inh. +  0 Lyc. + 0 Lvl + 0 Enh )  +2
[B]Wis:[/B] 31 (4 pt. + 2 Rac. + 5 Inh. +  0 Lyc. + 6 Lvl + 6 Enh )  +10
[B]Cha:[/B] 25 (6 pt. + 0 Rac. + 5 Inh. +  0 Lyc. + 0 Lvl + 6 Enh )   +7

[B]HP:[/B] 25d8 + 250 = 378
[B]Fast Healing:[/B] 6			

[B]Speed:[/B] 40' (x5 while running)
[B]Init:[/B] +6	

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+0	+0	+9	-1	+10	+0	28
[B]Touch:[/B]	18	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 19
[B]Dmg Red:[/B] 10/Silver

[B]	Base	Mod	Enh	Luck	Feat	Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B] 	16 + 	10 + 	5 + 	1 + 	0 = 	+32
[B]Refl:[/B] 	 9 +	 6 + 	5 + 	1 + 	0 = 	+21
[B]Will:[/B] 	16 + 	10 + 	5 + 	1 + 	2 = 	+34
[B]Notes:[/B]
[B]Spell Save:[/B] +2 vs Enchantment, Illusion, Necromancy, Darkness
[B]Energy Res:[/B] 10 against Cold

[B]BAB:[/B] +17
[B]Grapple:[/B] +35

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage		Critical	Range[/B]
Bite (Trip)		+37	1d8+19    	20 x2		-
Claw			+36	1d6+19    	20 x2		-
[B]Notes:[/B]
Claw(+36, 1d6+12), Bite(+37, 1d8+12 + Trip)

[B]Languages:[/B] Common

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Human Traits
Curse of lycanthropy
Trip
Alternate form
Wolf Empathy
Damage reduction 10/silver
Low-light Vision
Scent
Energy Resistance [Cold] 10
Moonspell
Greater's Moon Hand
Tears of Selûne
Prophet's Sight 2/day
Selûnite Lycanthrope
Moonfire 1/day

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 79	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] 30/15
[B]Skills			Total	Ranks	Mod	Misc[/B]
Balance 		 +7	 0	 +6	 +1
Climb			+15	 0	+14	 +1
Concentration		+31	20	+10	 +1
Control Shape		+51	15	+10	+26
Diplomacy		+16	 8	 +7	 +1
Hide			 +7	 0	 +6	 +1
Jump			+15	 0	+14	 +1
Listen			+13	 0	+10	 +3
Move Silently		 +7	 0	 +6	 +1
Sense Motive		+19	 8	+10	 +1
Spot			+16	 0	+10	 +6
Survival		+39	28	+10	 +1
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Feats: [/B]
HuB : Blind-Fight
1st : Dodge
3rd : Mobility
FSB : Weapon Focus [Heavy Mace]
WWB : Track
WWB : Iron Will
WWB : Weapon Focus [Bite]
6th : Spring Attack
9th : Power Attack
DWB : Run
DWB : Alertness
12th: Cleave
15th: Multiattack
18th: Improved Multiattack
21th: Fast Healing
24th: Fast Healing

[B]Equipment:		Cost	Weight[/B]
Amount: 2,900,000
Spent : 2,872,935
[S]Adamantine Heavy Mace +5		203 312
 of Frost
 of Ghost touch
 of Speed
 (of Shocking Burst)
Cold Iron Dagger +4			128 302
 of Ghost Touch
 of Undead Bane
 of Holy
Javelin +5					128 301
 of Distance
 of Returning
 of Shock
Mithral Plate Mail +5 			510 850
 of Fortification, Heavy	
 of Acid Resistance, Greater
 of Cold Resistance, Greater
 of Electricity Resistance, Greater
 of Fire Resistance, Greater
 of Sonic Resistance, Greater
 of Glamer
 of Shadow, Greater
 of Silent Move, Greater
Mithal Large Shield +5			101 170
 of Reflection
Ring of Freedom of Movement		 40 000
Ring of Protection +5			 50 000[/S]
Circlet of the Moon			224 500
 act like a Periapt of Wisdom +6
 act like a cloak of Charisma +6
 gives +25 to Control Shape skill
Eyes of Eagle				  2 500
Amulet of the Animal			225 000
 act like an Amulet of Migthy Fist +5
 act like an Amulet of Natural Armor +5
[S]Cloak of Displacement			 24 000[/S]
Belt of the Physical Prowess		 90 000
 act like a Belt of Stength +6
 act like an Amulet of Constitution +6
Vest of Resistance +5			 25 000
[S]Bracelet of Friendship			 19 000
Glove of Storing				 10 000
Glove of Storing				 10 000
Boots of Swiftness			256 000[/S]
Stone of Good Luck			 25 000

Taken at level 20:
Manual of bodily health +5 		137 500 
Manual of gainful exercise +5 	137 500 
Manual of quickness in action +5 	137 500
Tome of clear thought +5 		137 500
Tome of leadership and influence +5 137 500
Tome of understanding +5 		137 500

[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXXlb	[B]Money:[/B] XXXgp Xsp Xcp

[B]			Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	1600	3200	4800	9600	24000

[B]Age:[/B] 32 years old
[B]Height:[/B] 11'7" 
[B]Weight:[/B] 1732 lbs.
[B]Eyes:[/B] Silver
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] White fur
```
[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]

-=-=-= Story =-=-=-
[SBLOCK=Story]-=-= Prelude =-=-

My name is Volindar. I am a storyteller. I'll tell you the story of a wanderer that came many years ago, in this small town. He was only travelling, between two points. Where did he came from, I do not know. Where he was heading, the story doesn't tell. But I know one thing, here, some event important in his life happen.

He was suppose to just pass the night here and leave the day after. Talk to Conrad, the old Innkeeper, he will tell you I am not lying, as it was Conrad who received him. But a messenger came to him. The messenger was coming from anotehr direction. He gave him a letter. After he has read it, the wanderer entered some fury. He smashed a table in two. His anger was so great that everyone in the room was scared by his reaction. He returned to his room and awaited there. He spend a whole week in his room. Conrad never bother him, he was only hoping his customer would leave without doing further damage. He didn't even asked for a meal. Only a few faint sound once in a while could tell he was still there. On the ninth night, just as the moon was full, as it was litghing the bottom of of teh well with her rays, he exit his room. He walks on the central place and await next to the well.

He didn't await long. A cloaked figure came to him. The cloaked figure started to talk to him. The wanderer was boiling with anger. At a moment, he raised his hand and hit the cloaked figure falled on the ground under the hit. The hit was so violent that the hood falled. The figure was a lovely lady. Her light and golden hairs was reflecting the moonlight. Her eyes was silvery and was enough to seduce the first man coming. But the wanderer wasn't the first man, and didn't seemed affected by her charm, and she didn't seemed hurt by his punch. She simply standed up and stared a moment at the wanderer. She handed him a silvery object and stared at it a moment. He closed his hand over the object and put it in his pocket. From that moment, the wanderer lost something of himself. His anger changed into some sort of despair. The lady left him and he stayed by the well for hours. when the moon was about to dissapear at the horizon, he simply throwed a silver coins into the well and returned to his room. 

The day after, he left the village without a word. He turns back on the road he came. Before leaving, he left over an hundread gold pieces to Conrad. He was never seen again in this village. I'll tell you more about him another day.

-=-= Waning =-=-

I remember the first time I have spoken to that wanderer. It was a few months after he came to our small village. After a visit to my family, I left our village in direction of the north. I haven’t been cautious and I have fallen in a trap set by some bandits. They appeared out of no where. They were four, two on each side. The road was blocked. I had no way to escape except the forest. They seemed only interest to loot my death body, so I flee. I ran for an hour. I think the stopped to follow me long time before that, but I was too scared. When I finally stop to run, I found myself in the middle of a forest I didn't know anything about that place. I was lost.

I wandered during hours. I was losing hope to find my way. I was thinking that savage animals would feast on me during the night when I fall on a small shack lost in the wood. No trails lead to this house. I thought I could at least find shelter in it for the night. When I arrive next to it, I saw some light inside. I hesitate to approach. And if that was my bandit's hideout? The darkness was falling pretty fast, and the sky was covered by cloud, but if we could see the stars, the moon would be about to show it face. I had nothing much to lose now, so I knock. I heard a noise inside and then it was a complete silence. After a moment, I knocked again. No one answered. I pled to the door, I told I was scared and would surely die if he wouldn't at least give me shelter for the night.

The door opened. I was looking at a man in good help. My first thought was he was most likely a lumberjack. He was looking strong and healthy. A few scars could be seen on his hands, most likely from hard labor. His face was dirty. He was wearing simple clothing. His long black hairs were messy and dirty and attached in pony tail. But then I saw his eyes. Silver eyes! They were beautiful, but they were showing a mix of hatred, anger and fear. I made a step back. I wanted to present myself, to break the ice, but the words were stuck in my throat. It is him who spoke first.

"Leave, it is not safe here." he told me. His voice was deep. It was the voice of someone who is suffering.

"If I leave, I'll die under the claw of the wild beasts. My only hope is in your shelter." I answered.

"Leave!" he shouts. Suddenly, a faint silvery light pierce the clouds and light his face. His face had become red. It looks like I didn't exist anymore for the man. I was fascinated and scared to death by that man. I stood there and stared at him. He was fighting a battle that seems above my understanding. He suddenly slammed the door and then he starts to shout. A moment later, the silence was back. I was still standing there, trying to understand what I had seen. It is the cry of a wolf from some distance that reminds me where I was standing. I approach the door and slowly try to open it.

Inside the small shack was a simple bed, a chest, a fire pit with a lighted fire and the death body of a deer. The smell of the fresh meet was floating in the air. The man was kneeling in front of the fire. He seemed absorbed by some thing. I slowly close the door and sit down on the bed and wait. I think I have waited an hour before the man finally stood up.

"You'll be safe tonight. Tomorrow morning, I'll show you the way to road. From there, you should be able to find the nearest village. It is at a day of walk from here. You want some roasted deer?"

"Yes." I answered "Thank you for your help. I fled some bandits and lost my way. I was lucky to fall on you."

"Yes, you are lucky..." he repeats, but he seems to know something I didn't when he said that.

He opened the chest. I saw inside a beautiful mace. I didn't recognize it at first. He took a knife and closes the chest back. As he was preparing the meat, I wondered what a lumberjack could do with a heavy mace. As he was preparing the meat, I saw his face lighted by the fire. It is there I remember him. I remember to have seen him in the Inn a few months earlier at the Inn, by the fire pit. Because of that, I decided to break the silence.

"I'm Volindar. I am a storyteller."

He came back to his chest without answering me. I look again inside. He took two plates. I was still fascinated by the mace. It seems as if the edge of the mace had the form of the different phase of the moon. He closed the chest and stared at me. My eyes quickly flee and I stared at the fire. I felt like if I was caught at doing something forbidden. He places the roasted meat in the plate and gives me the best piece. I felt even guiltier. He was receiving me like a good host and I was spying over his privacy.

We start to eat. The meat was good. The man sat down on the ground. The man didn't seem hungry and barely touch his piece. He stood up once to put some wood in the fire. As he sat back down, he leaned his back on the wall.

"My name is Tabrin Silverfield." he told me. I interrupt my meal and look at him. He seemed disturb by some thought. He stayed silent a moment before he continue to speak to me. "I am born in a small village in the north. I am the son of a hunter, the eldest one. I was supposed to become one myself. I must tell I have become one, but it is not really the one I thought I would become. The gods have played me a strange trick."

I didn't know what to tell, so I took another bite. My piece of meat was growing cold, but I didn't care much. I felt like if that I didn't arrive here by luck, or bad luck, depending the way you see it. I felt I came here to be some kind of confident. Some god or the destiny has put me on his path to listen to him. He had changed since he opened the door. It was a broken man I was looking at, an empty shell. It seemed the battle he was fighting inside of him had exhausted him. So I kept listening.

"I was only ten years old when my destiny was revealed. A large man came to my town. He stayed there for a few days. He told he was seeking someone. On the third night, the man starts to wander outside the Inn, under the light of the full moon. I met him. It was in the middle of the night. I was with my father. Our cow was about to give birth to a veal. He heard the sounds and came to us. He offered us to help. My father accepted, the cow wasn't in good shape. The birth was difficult, but we saved both the veal and the cow. My father thanked him and offered him something to eat and drink. He refused, but he asked us to talk with him. My father is a good man and accepted to give him some time. He told us he was a follower of Selûne, and that's why he was wandering under the full moon. He was praying his goddess. But she had revealed him that he would find that night a kid that would give the gift of life to an animal, and that kid would be important to her.

My father only smiled. He respects a lot Selûne. My father had traveled a lot and asked her protection many times he had to sleep outside. She never failed him. But I don't think he had believed the man. He thanks him and the man left, but just before he turned to me and add 'Kid, Selûne have chosen you, you can't escape your destiny, you like it or not. The day after, I seek the man at the Inn to ask him more about Selûne, but he had left. My father told me not to bother about that, which he was a good man but I don't need to believe all that I hear."

The man paused. Something passes in his mind as he smiled for a moment but he told nothing about what it was. He just continued. "Three years after, the prediction of that man became true. I started to dream every full moon about a woman. She was a traveler that was stopping by our house. I was alone in it, so I offered her to stay for the night. She accepted. She entered our home and put a heavy mace shaped like the four moons. She sits at the table and we start to speak, and to speak about many thing. Each dream was different. She told me that I could become more than what I was. I would just need to put the will in it.

That summer, there was a drought. Our crops were barely surviving and our well didn't give enough water. The veal that was now a cow was suffering from the heat. I was taking care of her. I took the bucket and put some water in it and offered the cow to drink. It was far from enough. It would have barely quenched my thirst. I remembered what the woman in my dream told me, and what the large man told me. If Selûne had really chosen me, I thought she could surely offer me a little something. I wasn't asking much, simply a bucket of water. I wish it strongly. I didn't wanted that cow to die. I was there at her birth. I have taken care of her during three years, everyday. Selûne listen to my prayer. She filled the bucket. I was amazed. I quickly fetch my father and show him the feat I just did. It disturbs him. During all the summer, once per day, I was filling the bucket for cow. She stayed healthy while all was barely surviving under this heat. I was happy. 

When the winter arrived, my father spoke to me. He told me that it would be a waste to use my gift here. He told me he knew a temple of Selûne. It was at one month of walk. I would have to go visit it and seek advice to the high priestess. But my father couldn't come with me, he had to take care of the farm and my brothers were too young to help. He told me that Herbert had to go in that direction, and would take me. Herbert was a trader that was born in our small town and because of that, he always stop in our town for a week before continuing his travel. 

I was anxious of this departure. It was the first time I would leave the town, and it would be with a man I was considering almost a stranger. So I left and travel for over a month, as we had to stop to sell and buy an items here and there. After two weeks of discovery and interest, I start to miss my family. After a month, I wanted to come back home. After six week, I finally arrive at the temple. Herbert led be in there. I walk at his side, scared by everything. Missing so much my family, I had imagined that the people at the temple were ugly and evil cultist that would prevent me to see again my family. I just wanted to run. But if my father would have heard that i would have fled, after he sent me here, he would have been angry, so I kept my courage.

I met in the garden a beautiful woman. She was tall and lovely. She had blond hair like the golden wheat in the end of the summer, like the sun, and she had silver eyes, just like mine. I think I felt in love right there." A smile appeared on his face. He sighs and felt silent for a moment, absorbed by his thought. 

It is there I risked a question. "Is it the same which you spoke with by the well in a small town south of here?" Once I finish asking the question, I knew I made a mistake. His sight was on me. I could see the knife in his eyes. I had spied on him that night, I had been curious to know what he was doing outside. I should have spied on him. But today, my curiosity had made me revealed the only secret I knew about him. I had gone too far by spying him. I thought a moment he would just throw me out of his shelter.

"How do you know that?"

"I live in that small town. I spied on you. I was curious to know what a man who spends a week in his room could seek outside the Inn in the middle of the night."

"What have you seen?"

I hesitated, but I thought the truth would be the only acceptable answer. "All. I have seen all but heard nothing, I was too far. I saw both you talking, I saw you hitting her and I saw her giving you a silver object..." The man had closed his eyes. He seemed but angry and sad. What could torment a man like that? I was wondering. He stood up and open his chest again. When I saw the heavy mace again, I knew why it was familiar. The mace was the symbol of all the warriors of Selûne. So my lumberjack, the same farm boy have spoken about, the wanderer who visit my town was a follower of Selûne. 

He took a silver circlet out of his chest. It was a simpel item, decorated with a simple waxing moon. "The moon of hope.” He told me as he stared at the circlet. He put it on his head and he closed his eyes. He seemed like he was released of some weight. A peacfull emotion filled him and he stayed like that a moment. He returned to his place and sit back on the ground. I look back into the chest he had left open but I quickly turn back my attention to him, as if I was guilty of some crime. He smiled and asks me to close it. I obeyed. I didn't want to contradict him.

He then, he answered my question just as if our conversation hadn’t been interrupt. "Yes, it is her. She is an elven maiden dedicated to Selûne, the high priestess of the temple I was received in. When she first saw me, she looked at me like as if I was some kind of sacred artifact. She ignored Herbert for a moment. I felt uneasy as she was staring at me, but at the same time, I like to be the center of her attention. I had forgotten all the idea I made of the cult of Selûne. How could such beautiful creature do any harm..." Something was sarcastic in this last sentence. I felt it. But I had to agree. How could she do anything harmful? "She told Herbert she would take care of my education. That I would return to the farm on the first day of the seed-time and I would come back here by the last day of the crop, and it would be herself that would take care of that. Herbert bowed and left me there. I felt sad to know I wouldn’t be with my father for all the winter, but I thought it would be even worst to be away from her during the summer.

I spent the next 10 years in this temple. On my 7th year, I stop to travel back to my farm. I pass the last three years to train and learn to focus my powers. At first, I was happy to be there, but it isn't her who took care of my teaching, it was the large men who took care of my education. His name is Barton. He is a Lycanthrope, a werebear and a great healer. He is a kind man and took great care of me. He thought me how to channel the gifts of Selûne and how to fight with a mace and how to use my speed against his strength. But even then, I was happy to come back home, as I found it boring after a few months. It is the great priestess who carry me to my home and back to the temple by the mean of magical travel.

With the time passing, I felt that m love wasn't returned by the high priestess. So I start to lose interest in my training. I was training only for my father, so I could show him my progress. He was honored to have his son chosen by Selûne, but as the time pass, I felt I wasn't quite in my place in the temple and I started to lose contact with my family. After the three last years, I never felt so lonely. The big Barton couldn't do anything. He was a nice man, but he was my mentor. I never really made a friend at the temple. I felt like if I was wasting my life there. At least, my training was finished, so I decide to come back home, by my own mean. I needed to think before I arrive back to my home town. I left the temple the day before the high priestess was supposed to send me back home.

I walked the same road I did with Herbert. I wondered where he was now. I didn't saw it in the last five years. I also asked myself what I could do with my gift. Selûne gave it to me, but never told me why, so I was guessing it would be to my own judgment to use it. But what could I do with it? I was imagining myself opening a small chapel in my home town and welcome the travelers. I was thinking my father would be proud of that idea." Something was troubling him. He seems attached to his father. Each time he speaks of him is with emotion. But I feel in his voice that he speak in the past... what has happen to his father I asked myself?

"One night, I met four men on the side of the road. The darkness was coming. I decided to stop and ask them if I could joint them for teh night. As I asked that, I saw there weapons. One of them was wounded. They were mercenaries. Probably they got into a fight during the veening and they were resting, unable to come back in time to some village because of there wounded companion. One of them look at me with suspicion. He stared at me, as if he wanted to evaluate me. He told me that I was welcome if I could offer something. I told them I could heal there wounded friend. They weren't convinced, but they told nothing, I just felt it. Suspicions were floating in the air. As no one had made any protest, I approach the wounded and put my hand on his wound. He never react to the pain. I asked Selûne to heal the man, what she has done. The atmosphere changed at that moment, and there leader welcome me for the night. His name was Darion. The day after, he offered me to join them on there road to the city.

I've never been to the city, and I told myself I would have to stay in my town to take care of the chapel I want to build, so the chance might not present itself before a long time. I choosed to follow them to city. I never thought it could be so big, so I stayed with them. They were amused by my reaction. They report to some trader about a group of bandits they got rid of. After that, they spend a week relaxing. For me, I was discovering the city. I completly forgot I was going back home. But I run out of gold. Darion offer me some and I accepted. I didn't knew what I did. A few day later, he came to see me. He told me I was in debt. They had a new contract. A ravaging band of orcs where raiding a mine for some ore. They were killing the miners. They had been hired to get rid of them, but his men wanted a healer. I followed them, Darion gave me little choice.

The live of a mercenary isn't what I wanted, but I was stuck with them. When I arrived at the mine, the orc had done a new raid the day before. I start to help with my healing but Darion stop me. He told to keep some for his men and to prepare for the day after. We left the miners, some on the edge of death, and we start to hunt the orcs. Darion had recruited four more men, so we were nine in total. After a few days, we found there camp. It was hidden in teh mountain, and they were climbing down once in a while. Under the cover of the night, they attacked. I was behind and I had to take the falen out of the fight and make sure they doesn't die. Three men felt, on of them beheaded. His head rolled to my feat. I was sure I would faint at that moment, but somehow, I stayed couscious, but an orc attacked me, so I had to defend myself. Barton had showed me how, but training and real life wasn't the same. I was pityfull. I survived, because Darion came to my help. I pull out the two fallen that was still alive and healed them. It was my first contract.

I made a few more with Darion. It was my way of living. Between each contract, I came back to the city. I finally decided to visit teh temple of Selûne in it. I found it bigger than the one where I was trained. I was well received. What I didn't expect, it is to see Loren, the high priestess my temple. I pay my repsect to her, but the love I had for her was long gone. That was I thought, but I was so naive. She asked me to see her later tonight, after the prayer. As she asked, I came to her room. She told me whe was now based in this temple, that Barton have taken the lead of the other temple. I told her my few adventures I had during the month I didn't saw her. She finally reveal me that she was liking the man I had became. During our conversation, my memories was awaking and it only needed that to light up the fire in me. I felt in love, again, with her, but that time, she gives it back.

The next month, I was continuing my job with Darion, always coming back to Loren. I was in paradise. She had been my first love and it became true. Two years like that until I came back from another contract. It was my final, I told Darion I didn't wanted to continue. I decided to come back directly after the contract and not with the group. I wanted to see Loren as soon as possible..." In his voice, there was anger. He tigthen his fist. He was containing his rage. "I'll never forget when I found her in the arms of Elias. He was an elven diplomat establish in teh city. I was a fool to think an elf could fall in love with a human. I must have been a little adventure. Two years in the life of an elf, it is nothing. I found them in the garden of the temple. She saw me. She looked at me, and only saw pity. I tured around and I left." His head down, his eyes closed, his fist was open again. I felt some pity for him. I tried ot hide it, I don't think it would have been the best thing to do.

"I came back to my village" he continued. "I was broken, teared apart. I remember to have thought nothing worst could happen to me. I was wrong, it was just the start. When I arrived in my home town, people didn't recognize me at first. They thought I was a traveler. I stop by the Inn. I found Tobias there, a friend I had when I was young, the son of teh Innkeeper. He had taken the establishment as his father was starting to be old. When he saw me, his eyes became wide and his face fall apart. I thought he had seen a ghost. I asked him if he was alright. He asked me to sit down and he offered me a mug of ale. He then told me. A wolf was hunting the countryside for a month. It was strange, as he was alone. One person had seen it, and he had told he was as large as a veal. Some footprint was found and confirm that. He first only hunt beef and cows, but last week, he have attacked a farm. He killed all the family. As he told this, understood what he meant. He killed all MY family. I didn't let him finish and I ran out of the place. I ran up to my home. 

The door was broken and wide open. I entered the place and saw the trace of blood, the sign of fight. I fall on my knee and I cried. cried all my tears. I stayed like that for 2 hours at least. The night had fallen. I stood up and saw the waning moon in the sky. I prayed Selûne and left to hunt. I remembered a few things my father told me about hunting. I put them to good use. I was so eager to find him that i even cut myself, in hope the blood would attract him to me. In my search, I fall on a stranger. He was looking like a beggar. He told me he was lost and wanted my help. I told him to walk in a direction, that he would find the road and I ignore him. That was a mistake, I was attcked by him as soon as I turned my back. As I face him, I saw a large devilish wolf. The warm blood was slowly flowing in my back. I attacked him with all my rage and despair. I've been lucky and knock him unconscious on a lucky strike. Harmless, I quickly killed him.

I thought it would at least bring me some confort, but no, I was even more desesperate. During a week I stayed in my old house, but I finally left. I travel south. I am not sure where I was heading. It is there I make an halt in your village. A messenger found me. He was carrying a letter from Loren. She only told me she wanted to speak to me, it was very important. And that she will be coming soon, to wait for her. How did she knew I would be there, I didn't knew, but after what she did to me, I let my wrath go on the table next to me. I broke it and I confine myself to my room, eating some dry ration and drinking the water I create myself. I await a whole week for her. On one night, my dreams was disturb. I didn't knew why, so I decided to walk out some fresh air. The moon was full, and for teh first time, i found it disturbing. I rest a moment at the well and someone approach. When she started to spoke, I knew it was Loren. I wanted to confront her. She said she was sorry but that love isn't something people can control. I couldn't control myself. I hit her. She fall on her back. I saw her face. She was cold. I just broke her heart there. Maybe we could have been friend but now it was too late. She stood up and told me that it wasn't for that she was here, but to give me a gift from Selûne. I have been afflicted by Lycanthropie. Selûne decided I wouldn't be cured, but she was giving me a circlet that would help me to control myself."

As he explain it to me his situation, I undertsood why he had received me like he did. He wasn't cured, he could have killed me if he had turned. The moon was full tonight. And then I was scared again. I was scared to see him turn into a wolf and kill me. I imagine him feasting on my death body. He perceived my thought. "You have nothing to scare for tonight. If I had to turn into a wolf, it would already have been made."

"I was borken. I had lost my love, I had lost my family and now I lost my freedom. I didn't knew what to do. The only thing I knew, it is I couldn't stay any longer here. Loren told me Selûne was preventing my transformation for thsi full moon, but ti wouldn't be the case the month. She left me there. I finally go back to my room. I left the village, leaving all my money to the Innkeeper, as I wouldn't need it anymore. I came here, at a day of walk of any civilization. Too far to do any harm to anyone. Selûne have turned her back to me and I am today without any power. I built that small house and I live form the hunt. Every full moon, I bring a fresh deer here to feast on it if I ever transform, to reduce the temptation to wander away..." And then he felt silent.

The fire was almost death, but the sky was dark blue. One more hour and the day would be there. I didn't beleived I had spent the night with a werewolf. I didn't know what to tell him either, so I stayed silent. I stayed like that and stared at him. He was still looking at the ground. He finally stood up and he opened the door. The sun was entering the room. "Come on, I lead you to the road."

As we walked in the forest, he told me "Thanks to have listened. I was forgetting how it was to have company."

"Thanks to you, to have received me. I will keep your secret with me. But now, what will you do?"

He stop and looked at me. He was confused. "Stay here..." he finally answered me.

"You look like a good man. Why couldn't you do something good with that curse? Or maybe get rid of it yourself." I suggested.

"It is too dangerous. I shouldn't have told you that finally." And he led me. We stay silent for anotehr hour. We finally reach the road. "The nearest village is a few hours north. You'll reach it a bit after noon. Good luck." And he left me without another word. I think I've stayed a good half an hour there thinking. And then, I start to walk, south. I had a temple to find, and a werebear to question. If someone could help Silverfield, it was Barton.

-=-= New Moon =-=-
It has been two month since I left Silverfield in his small house in the middle of the wood. When I came back, I was with Barton, the large man; head of the temple where Silverfield had pass so many years and his old master. It was many hours that we were wandering in the forest. I had attempted to guide Barton to the small house, but I had forgotten the directions, so I was lost. Barton doesn’t seem to care much, he was following. I had told him after two hours of walk that I didn’t knew much, but he told me to lead the way. Another three hours later, we were still searching. It is at that moment that a he put his large hand on my shoulder.

"Wait a moment. I smell something."

Smell? I though. I didn't know what he was talking about, but I trust him. After all, he was also a shapeshifter and animals have a great smell. Without adding a word, he starts to walk toward my left. I followed him. Ten minutes later, we had found the small house... or what remained of it. It was half destroyed. When I saw that, I felt my heart becoming heavy as lead. If I had known what would have happen, I would have tried to convince him to follow me, but how could I knew that. I enter the ashes of the building. My feet hit an item. I looked at my feet. A large metal ring, dirty and dark because of the ashes that have stick to it. I took it and polish it. Silver! The circlet he had shown me and put on his head. I turned around and show it to Barton. At his look, I understood whatever that has happen here; it was a bad thing for Silverfield.

It is only years later I would learn what have happen doing the time I was traveling to the temple of Selûne, but I'll tell it to you now. When I met Silverfield, it was the fool moon. As a lycanthrope who doesn't control himself, the full moon give a lust to the werebeast that he can hardly control? Many are overcome by it. I had been lucky that he didn't turn into a werebeast while I was with him. A month after my visit, the full moon come again, as she do every month, guiding the women in there cycle of life. It is during the day all the trouble happened. A small group of man found Silverfield small house. Probably my bandits. They found the small house empty, as the owner had been hunting, as he does each full moon. Silverfield always kill a large prey so if he succumb to his curse, he would feast on the prey instead of hunt humans.

When Silverfield arrived with the deer no his shoulder, he saw the open door. He throws the prey on the ground and rushed to the door. He saw the four bandits. The bandits saw him and decided that they wanted no witness, so they attacked him. His weapon and armor was in his chest, and so he was unarmed. He tried to defend himself against the three that was on him. He was seriously wounded and he saw his death coming, but the fourth man, who didn't take part of the fight, just had found the silver circlet. It is at that moment Silverfield made a dire choice. Instead of losing his life at the hands of these bandits, he decided to lose his soul. A lycanthrope that have been afflicted by the curse and succumb to the curse can do hideous things. But once the curse end and the day come back, he is the same man than the day before and generally isn't aware of the crime he had done. But when that lycanthrope forces himself the change, his soul will be forever corrupted. It is what has happen to Silverfield. He didn't want the artefact of his goddess to fall in the hands of the bandits, even if she had turned her back to him. The fight suddenly changes. The bandits were ripped alive. In the fight, one of the bandits fell in the fire and the burning ashes put the fire to the house. The werebeast, out of control and with all his opponent death, wanted more blood and left.

But when I was standing on the cold ashes of that house, I looked at Barton with little idea that the true drama that happen where I stood a month earlier. I just asked him what next. "We must find Loren... before he finds her."

Barton feeling was true. As we were heading toward the city, Silverfield was already there and planning his vengeance. He had never accepted her treachery. He always loved her and only his moral was keeping him away from her, knowing that his rage would be dangerous near her. But the moral was gone with the life of the bandits. As we headed toward the city, we heard that a few murders had happened in the last month. Two men and a young girl had lost there life under the claw of a beast. I had my doubt but I preferred not to speak about it, but I saw in Barton's eyes that my doubt was shared.

We finally arrived in the city. Barton quickly learned that Loren was traveling and should come back in a few days from her travel. Impossible to know where she had been heading and when exactly she would come back. We hoped that Silverfield had been just as successful. We had no news of him, so we didn't knew if he was in the city, but he could easily hide without being recognize, the city was large enough for that.

It is a week later that Loren came back. Barton quickly asked for an audience that was granted. He explained what happen and asked me to confirmed all and tell what happen a few month in the frest to Loren. Loren was a beautiful elf, with charming silver eyes. But she was still young for her kind. It didn't surprise me much, her love for Silverfield must be the same than our first love. A bonefire that burn so high that it died out as quickly as it came. For us, human, these loves survives a few weeks, sometimes a few months. For an elf, two years is two week for us, but two years for a human, it is long, and a love that can survive that long is more than a simple passion. I started to understand more what had happen in the heart of Silverfield when he found her with her new lover.

She told Barton that she didn't fear him, that Selûne would ward her. I found her too pretentious, but she is an important woman in this church, and she must be wise enough to hold that position. So I didn't protest. She offered us to stay at the temple for the night. She wanted to talk to Barton on other matter, so I left their company. 

During the night, I didn't found the sleep, so I left my room. I walked into the silent corridor. My foot led me to the garden of the temple. It is there the altar is. Followers of Selûne tells that anywhere where you can see the stars and the moon is a place to worship Selûne, so all temple offer a place where you can see the sky. I heard a noise so I stop and move into the shadow. I saw Loren who was speaking with an elf. It must be her lover. It is at that moment I felt a hand on my shoulder. I turned around and saw Silverfield. I was paralyzed by the fear of being killed right now. I saw in his eyes some surprise. He didn't expect me to be there. He only told me with a threatening voice: "Leave and don't think to speak to anyone." My eyes followed him as he entered the garden. I was paralyzed by the fear and my curiosity was also too great. I had to see that confrontation. How a corrupted soul will avenge his broken heart. 

Loren heard him approaching. Her smiles disappeared from her beautiful visage and her look became serious. She lost all her joyous beauty to replace it with an intimidating presence that would hold anyone to respect. But Silverfield’s heart had forged an armor against her during all that time where he was hiding in the forest.

"If you have come to pray, we can leave you in peace." offered Loren.

"I've come to talk." he replied.

"Talk? You aren't serious. You've come for vengeance, I feel it."

"I've come to make an offer. It could end like that, but it will depend on you."

"You know already my answer, and it isn't something to ask, love cannot be control and my heart is for him."

That brought him into a fury "Leave him and come back with me, or you'll live happy together, at the side of your goddess."

"She is also yours. Selûne is still at your side."

"Don't turn the conversation. Answer my question."

"Don't you feel her? Or have you close your heart to the point to be deaf to her call. She is trying to speak to you. She will need you. You might be her only chance; she won't abandon you like that."

"Stop that!" he said with a maddening voice. What I saw was something impressive, scary. He starts to grow. His muscles were developing, furs were growing and his teeth were sharpening. For the first time, I was seeing him as the monster he had been trying to control and hide from me during our first meeting. I saw the hatred in his eyes. He was jealous, but he wasn't anymore in love. His corrupted soul was confused, mixing love and possession. He looked at the elf behind Loren. The poor elf was scared to death, and I understood him. I was even wondering how I could still stay there. Silverfield tried to jump at the throat of the couple, but Loren raised her hand, which was holding her holy symbol. The werebeast was standing less than a meter away from Loren but wasn’t moving, only growling.

"She will forgive you. Forgive the crime you have done in the last month, forgive you to have turned away from her. She will even help you to become a stronger person out of the sad events that have marked your life in the last years. She will even help you to control your curse. Just listen, she is calling you." tells Loren to him with a gentle voice, the same voice a mother would use to her kid.

"I don't want her help. I only want your death!" shouts Silverfield.

"Tomorrow, you'll remember all what happened, but you're soul will be no more under the curse, only your body. And tomorrow will start your redemption. Tomorrow will begin your new life, but for now, you need to rest." With her other hand, she made a gesture. A silver light surrounded the werewolf and the large beast falled gently on the ground and Silverfield turned back to his human form. Loren turned her attention to me. "You still have the circlet you have found in the ashes?" I nod to her. "Go take it, and awake Barton. We will carry this poor soul to an empty bed."

-=-= Waxing =-=-

I can't remember why I have decided to stay, but neither Barton or Loren seems to object my presence. It took a week before he open his eyes. It happen to be me who was watching over him. I was reading a book Loren lend me on the story of the Selûnite. I almost step on my seat when I head him whispering.

"Why am I here?"

I close my book and stayed silent a moment, not sure what I should answer. I was wondering why he was asking that. Did he thought he should be death or did he forgot what happen in the last days, or even month. Before I decide to ask him a question hewhispered again. "Volindar?"

"Yes." It was the only thing I found to tell.

"Did... did it really happen?" he asks me, with fear in his voice. It was the first time I saw him so weak, both in his body and soul. Surprisingly, I find my repsect grow toward him. If I had lived all he had done, I would have surely never woke up. I slowly node. I saw him close his eyes and the pain filled his visage. And a few tears showed up. I was paralyzed by the his pain. After a moment, he fall back into his slumber.

Three days later, I saw him again. He was in teh common room, taking his first true meal. I saw him broken. He had made things he couldn't forgave himself. I sit in front of him and smile to him. He returned my smile and we ate silently. Before we finish, Loren came next to us. "After your meal, I would like to speak to you."

"If you want to speak to Silverfield now, I can leave."

"No, I want to speak to both of you. Coe to my room after you have finish. There is no hurry." I looked confused at her, but she show no reaction to my confusion. She just left. I stared a moment to Silverfield, in hope to understand what she wanted, but he simply smiled at me before finishing his meal. I immitate him and we both go to Loren's chamber.

She was sitting in front of a large oak deak finely decorated. On it was the book I read a few days before and some papers. She was writting a letter. After a few minutes, she signed the letter and sealed it. She then turn to me.

"What do you know about Youral?"

I stayed a moment silent. What did she wanted? I knew what i have red about it in the book she lend me. "Youral was a follower of Selûne and a hero in the war against Shar. Shar had sent a were tiger against this man to kill it, but he barely survived, but he was striken by the curse of lycanthropie. Selûne didn't forget his dead in her combat and he became the first Silverstar. He died against an archmage who banished him in another plane of existance where he never came back. The archmage died from his wounds. That day, the war between Shar and Selûne take a new turn, as the greatest hero of both side disappeared."

"Is that all?" she ask, staring at me. I felt like she knew more what I know then myself. So I took a moment.

"With Youral's dissapearance, the Selûnite also lost two great artefacts. The Silver Ward, a suit of armor, and the eclipse, an heavy mace that had been both created by a high priest of Selûne to be wield by the champion of Selûne. Many priest tried to find this artefact, but no one have brought even a clue about these artefact."

Loren smiled. "Almost true. I have the confirmation these artefact have come back into this world. But it seems Shar have heard of it too, and she will try to find it and destoy them before we can get the hand on these artefacts. Silverfield, it will be your responsability to find these artefact."

"Are you sure. I know little about these artefacts and I am still weak." answers Silverfield

"You are recoveing quickly, and it is exactly why i asked to talk to both of you. Volindar, I have no authority on you, so you are free to choose, but I would ask you to go with Silverfield on his quest."

"What?" I was so surprised by her request, but now I understood why she had given me that book, she had accepted for me to stay here. She had been preparing me to that quest while Silverfield was recovering. I stared at her and then Silverfeld. Both was waiting for my answer. I was scared to death. And still don't know what happen, but I after a moment, the only word I told was "O.K."

During on year, we have been travelling teh world in search of a clue. We visited the forgotten tower where Youral and teh archmage fought. I saw Silverfield fithing undead who had establish themselves in that tower, releasing them from there eternal torment and we found a reference of the last fight in the archmage personal notes. Then we found a our way to the hideout of a cult of Shar, there we found notes about a ritual. The ritual, in itself, semmed to be meant to summon a creature from another plan, but cross refering with the archmage notes, we found the gate would open on the same plane than where Youral had been banished. We finally find ourselves in an old druid circle, where the ritual was meant to be done. The circle had been corrupted and then use for the summoning. By the note we had, the ritual had been used almost a yera ago, around teh time I met Silverfield for the first time. From there, we found an item that had been use during the ritual. With the powers of Selûne, we were able to track the one who did it. We didn't knew what was awaiting us.

As we were getting nearer, I find the landscape familiar, and I felt Silverfield was anxious about something. As the night was coming, I saw why he was so anxious. We found ourselves in front of the same monastery where Silverfield had pass so many years under the tutelage of Barton and the eyes of Loren. But why were we there?

"Do you think it is a mistake?" I asked him.

"There is only one way to find out."

We head into the monastery. in teh inner court, Barton was giving a small ceremony to Selûne with a few followers. It was almost finish, so we wait and prayed with them. After teh ceremony, barton came to welcome us. We spoke to him about what we had found.

"If these artefact were here, I would be the first to know it. But I trust your flare, Silverfield, so we will search this temple." he told us.

We started to search every corner of the small monastery and we were about to give up when Tabrin found something. It seemed there was an hidden passage in the inner garden. Even him and Barton didn't seemed to know about it, so we head down, Tabrin first, me secodn and Barton follwoing. We found our way to a split. on seemed older than the other. the older was going back up, but in the opposite direction of the monastery. "It seemed that passage was used as an escape route time ago, but someone decided to make another use of it." We follow teh newer passage. We found ourselves beneath the monastery, in a large room. All was dark. Tabrin summoned the light of the moon. I couldn't beleived what I was seeing. Shar had build a temple beneath the monastery. I could see the dark moon that symbolize her on the roof of the room. We moved cautiously. All seemed empty.

"I feel it. The artefacts are near." told Silverfield

After that, I don't know what happened. I can't remember. I just remember to wake up with an headache. I was bound with some rope on a table. To the wall, Silverfield was chained. He was unconscious too. I was panicked. I tried to find Barton, but it seems he had more luck than us... or maybe less. I hope he was on his way to find us. It took not long that my hope was fulfill. He entered the room without a noise and close the door behind. I didn't spoke, in fear to alert any guard. I await for Barton to free me... but he ignored me. He head toward Tabrin and he slap him. Tabrin didn't react. Barton turned himself into a huge and muscular creature than has some ursin similarities. He slap Silverfield again. That time, it awaked himed.

"Finally."

"Traitor" Silverfield whispered. I was looking, confused and unable to understand.

"Smart boy. It is sad Loren healed you from your status. It took me so much time to make sure you would fall deeply in live with her, and even more to make sure she would have the same emotion for you, but more superficial. But once I saw it had worked, I had to put someone else in Loren's road for her to love, someone more like her, so she could break your heart. All work at the perfection, except one thing, you didn't attack her, you decide to exil yourself. But things didn't turned for the worst. When that guy came to me and spoke about you, I needed to come back and find you again, but what I wanted had finally happen, but I needed to be there for the final showdown of your love story. Didn't you ever wonder how you reach her so easily. I make sure your path was clear. But you had to speak to her..."

"Why have you done that?"

"You can't guess?"

"The artefact..."

"Smart boy. These items ar every powerfull. Too powerfull for me to destoy like that, I need to corrupt them. I needed her blood, but killed by one of her follower, a true follower, faithfull to Selûne and only her."

"But your soul was already sold to Shar."

"Yes, and I find interesting that it would be you, the chosen, to be the one who should kill her. Now that I have the artefacts, I need Loren's blood. The blood you would take from her."

"But you know I won't do it."

"I wouldn't be so sure." Barton walk next to me and looked at me. I was scared to death. Even against the undead and cultist, I wasn't very brave and Silverfield did most the combat. I was just behind to support and wish we would get out of such situation. Now, I would only pray Selûne. "Volindar will help me." My eyes become wide. Me? How could I help? I didn't wanted to help. "You see, you can't break these chain without changing into your werewolf form." He slowly put his claw on my throat. "And if you do so, you will come back into your dark side. But you see, it will be your only chance to save him, as I will kill him in 10 seconds. 9... 8..."

The panic override me. I tried to escape from my bound. All this seems so unrealistic. A werebear who was follwoing Shar and a werwolf, favored of Selûne. And I had to be between these two.

"7... 6... 5..."

It was useless, it was too tight, and I couldn't do something usefull. I was too scared. I thought it was done, I would die there.

"3... 2... 1..."

I closed my eyes and wait. I heard the sound of metal that break. I open my eyes and saw Silverfield in his werewolf form. I thought not only I would die, but he would have lost his soul again, and because of me. I couldn't tell which one would win, but either would have no more use of me after that. After a moment, both separate themselves. Barton was pretty hurt, but he was smiling.

"It is stupid to fight each other. Go for Loren, she is the one who has broken your heart."

"Loren have nothing to do between us."

"I'm stronger than you, you can't beat me. You will die here if you continue to fight. You are powerless, Selûne have nothing to do with your kind. She won't help you and without her, you are nothing."

"True." agreed Silevrfield. At that moment, a silverstar appear on his cheast and the moonlight flowed the room. Barton let out a shout of pain and try to avoid the moonlight. Silverfield take the moment to charge him and he quickly bit the werebear in the neck. The large man fell on the ground. I look at the scene, mute. What had happen? I didn't undertsand. I saw Tabrin turning his attention to me. He came next to me. He raised his claw... I thought I would die, but he simply cut my bound. "Stand up, we have these artefact to recover, and a temple to destroy."

"What happened?"

"Selûne gave me the power to control my nature. She is watching over me and on my soul, I'm looking on her and her followers. An exchange of services." he smiles. "The curse is no more, now it is a gift. It cost much to me, and it will take time to repay for what I have done, but in the end, I hope it would be only for the best."

I was starting to coem back from my emotion. "I don't doubt it." I answered him.

We found the artefact, and we make sure that no one would ever come back there, but we coudln't destroy it completly without destroying the monastry over it, but anyone who would like to find it would need an army of dwarf to dig back to that place. We came back to Loren to give back the artefact, but she told Tabrin to keep them, he would need them in the futur. A few days later, I wish farewell to Loren and Silverfield. All this had made me thought there was people I hadn't seen for too long, and I thought some rest would be welcome too. So I come back here, to my homeland. But I had a feeling that Tabrin Silverfield story is far from his end. Maybe someday, I'll be able to see him again and talk to him and learn what he would have done during all that time.

-=-= Full Moon =-=-

This will be for the description of this campaign[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jan 15, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> If you allow an Epic Progression, he will be instead Favored Soul 4 / Silverstar 15 / Lycanthrope 2 / Dire Wolf 6. Also note that the 2 level in Lycanthrope is only the Level adjustment of every afflicted lycanthrope.




You know you could take another level hit for Lycanthrope (LA +3) and then it would be natural and you could control your transformations otherwise it is up to the DM to roll when you go and come back from Hybrid form.

Just something to mull over nothing more than a helpful word


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 15, 2007)

Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> Nephtys your Eab should only be +1 and no epic save bonus as you only have 21 hit dice (you don't get levels for your +6 LA)




But even a character with LA counts as an epic level character from ECL 21, right? If not then I would only have one epic level feat, and instead gain the non-epic bab and saves from my pre-epic levels. It might not be such a bad deal for me (there are no really good epic level feats for my character), but other players with a higher LA wouldn't get any Epic feats at all and they might have the spellcasting ability or high Str to have made them useful. Pity.

The ELH:



> Epic Save Bonus
> A character’s base save bonus does not increase after Character Level reaches 20th. However, the character does receive a cumulative +1 epic bonus on all saving throws at every even-numbered level beyond 20th, as shown on Table: Epic Save and Epic Attack Bonuses. Any time a feat, prestige class, or other rule refers to your base save bonus, use the sum of your base save bonus and epic save bonus.
> 
> Epic Attack Bonus
> Similarly, the character’s base attack bonus does not increase after Character Level reaches 20th. However, the character does receive a cumulative +1 epic bonus on all attacks at every odd-numbered level beyond 20th, as shown on Table: Epic Save and Epic Attack Bonuses. Any time a feat, prestige class, or other rule refers to your base attack bonus (except for gaining additional attacks), use the sum of your base attack bonus and epic attack bonus.




I guess it could be read either way, but I believe Equivalent Character Level is pretty much the same thing as Character Level (them being equivalent and all). HD is, as far as I understand it, not relevant here.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 15, 2007)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> You know you could take another level hit for Lycanthrope (LA +3) and then it would be natural and you could control your transformations otherwise it is up to the DM to roll when you go and come back from Hybrid form.
> 
> Just something to mull over nothing more than a helpful word




I don't need it, Selûne is taking care of that:



			
				Faith and Pantheons said:
			
		

> *Selûnite Lycanthrope*: Upon reaching 6th level, silverstars who contract any form of lycanthropy are treated as natural lycanthropes. There type change to shapechanger, and they can take the Improved Control Shape feat (See Monster Manual) or the Scent ability as a feat (See Monster Manual) at any point they can select a new feat. Silverstar do not change alignement due to contracting lycanthropy and are aware of there actions while in animal and hybrid form.




So, with this ability, I am considered full lycanthrope, which mean no need of Control Change Roll, a Damage Reduction of 10/Silver instead of 5/Silver. The two feats they are talking are obsolete feat from 3.0 version, as all lycanthrope have scent and full lycanthrope automatically control there shape.

Also, the high bonus in Change Shape is purely a background thing, as my character have been a long time in need to control his Shape.

Finally, all ways to remove lycanthropy need a save, and the character can always decide to fail a save. If, the master, as a plot, want to remove it to me, he will need to do a Break Enchantement or Remove Curse on a full moon night and mind control me so I can willingly do the save... after that, I'll need to hunt a new Dire Werewolf to get cursed again


----------



## Velmont (Jan 15, 2007)

*@Nephtys*


			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Level Adjustment
> This line is included in the entries of creatures suitable for use as player characters or as cohorts (usually creatures with Intelligence scores of at least 3 and possessing opposable thumbs). Add this number to the creature’s total Hit Dice, including class levels, to get the creature’s effective character level (ECL). A character’s ECL affects the experience the character earns, the amount of experience the character must have before gaining a new level, and the character’s starting equipment.




If you have a LA +6 character, you create a level 21 character which starts with the gold of a 27th character and earn XP as a 27th character. So yes, you would have only 1 epic feat.

My character have an LA of 2, so he doesn't earn his epic feat of 27th level and also lack the +1 to BAB and saves he should have earn in this two levels.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 15, 2007)

@Nephtys
*Level Adjustment:* is the price you pay for playing a non-standard race. You paid 6 XP levels for the increased stats and special abilities of an incubus. You don't get BAB and extra saves as well from those 6 levels (a succubus counts as ECL 12, but only a 6th level monster). I made the same mistake you did in another game, and voidrazor can back me up on that   
My character ended up being about 15 ECL higher than the game because I wasn't aware that monstrous hit dice+level adjustment gave me it's true *Effective Character Level*
Your character is epic level, but only by 1 level. ie: only 1 epic feat, Eab 1, Esb 0, etc.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Still present and will be submitting something soon. 

Just to confirm, my current build is looking somethng like:

Warforged, (1 Barbarian, 4 Fighter, 5 Warforged Juggernaunt, 10 Frenzied Berserker, 7 Something else) 

Just want to make sure I can continue with this build before I get too neck deep. 


-Blood


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 15, 2007)

Rino said:
			
		

> triangle:
> H4H: where is the champion from? rest looks good




it is in the Player's Guide to Faerun


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 15, 2007)

*Beta Character*


```
[B]Saint Sollars the Twice Martyred[/B]
[B]Class:[/B] Monk 2/Paladin 4/Pious Templar 8/Martyred Champion 10/Risen Martyr
[B]Race:[/B] Human (Saint Template)
[B]Region of Origin:[/b] ??
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawful Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Ilmater

[B]Str:[/B] [16/22] (4 pt. + 0 Rac. + 4 Inh. + 0 Lvl + 6 Enh )  [ +3/+6]
[B]Dex:[/B] [16/22] (4 pt. + 0 Rac. + 4 Inh. + 0 Lvl + 6 Enh )  [ +3/+6]
[B]Con:[/B] [original 14/now 0] (4 pt. + 2 Rac.+ 0 Lvl + 0 Enh + deathless )  [ +2/--]
[B]Int:[/B] [12] (4 pt. + 0 Rac. + 0 Inh. + 0 Lvl + 0 Enh )  [ +1]
[B]Wis:[/B] [20/28] (6 pt. + 2 Rac. + 4 Inh. + 0 Lvl + 8 Enh )  [+5/+9]
[B]Cha:[/B] [30/38] (6 pt. + 4 Rac. +2 class + 4 Inh. + 6 Lvl + 8 Enh )  [ +10/ +14]

[B]HP:[/B] 25d12= 228
[B]Fast Healing:[/B] 10			

[B]Speed:[/B] 70'
[B]Init:[/B] +6	

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Def	Ins	Mnk	Dod	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+8	+2	+6	+0	+5	+14	+9	+11	+1	66
[B]Touch:[/B]	51	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 59

[B]Dmg Red:[/B] 15/Evil, 2/-

[B]	Base	Mod	Enh	Div	Feat	Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B] 	17 + 	 0 + 	5 + 	28 + 	0 = 	+50
[B]Refl:[/B] 	13 +	 6 + 	5 + 	28 + 	0 = 	+52
[B]Will:[/B] 	14 + 	14 + 	5 + 	28 + 	0 = 	+61
[B]Notes:[/B]
[B]Energy Res:[/B]Immune to Acid, Electricity, Petrification, Resist Fire 10

[B]BAB:[/B] +20
[B]Grapple:[/B] +26

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage		Critical	Range[/B]
Unarmed   		+39	4d8+17    	20 x2		-

[B]Notes:[/B]
Full Attack 
Flurry (+37/+37/+37/+32/+27/+22, 4d8+17)

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Celestial, One Open

[B]Abilities:[/B]
[U]Monk[/U]
Unarmed Strike 4d8
Flurry Of Blows -2/-2
Evasion
[U]Paladin[/U]
Aura of Good
Detect Evil
Smite Evil 5/day +14 attack +24 damage
Divine Grace x2
Lay on Hands 96pts
Aura of Courage
Divine Health
Turn Undead Lvl 1 17/day
[U]Templar[/U]
Mettle
Damage Reduction 2/-
[U]Martyred Champion[/U]
Diehard (useless as Deathless)
Fear Immunity
Greater Endurance (useless as Deathless)
Holy Suffering
Damage Reduction 15/evil
Communion
Sustenance (useless as Deathless)
[U]Risen Martyr[/U]
Spiritual Body (Deathless Type see below)
Deflection (Cha to AC)
Holy Purpose +1 sacred bonus to rolls
[U]Deathless[/U]
No Constitution
Darkvision 60'
Immunity to Mind Affecting Effects
Immunity to Poison, Sleep, Paralysis, Stunning, Disease, and Death
Immune to Critical, Nonlethal, Physical Ability Damage (str/dex/con), Fatigue, Exhaustion
Healed by Postive Energy, Harmed by Negative Energy
Immune to Fortitude Saves save Energy Drain, Effects on Objects, & Harmless Effects
Cannot use Run Action
Uses Charisma for Concentration
Destroyed at 0 HP or less
Not affected by Raise Dead and Reincarnate
Evil Clerics can Turn/Destroy
Good Clerics can Rebuke/Command/Bolster
Benefits from Concecrate and Hallow
Does not Breathe, eat or sleep
[U]Saint[/U]
Type changed to Outsider
Insight bonus to AC equal to Wis bonus
Holy Power all DCs raised by 2
Holy Touch +1d6 dmg vs evil, +1d8 vs evil undead/outsiders
Guidance, Resistance, Virtue, Bless at will
Fast Healing 10
Immune to Acid, Cold, Electricity, Petrification
Low Light Vision 60'
Protective Aura: Double Strength Magic Circle vs Evil & 
Lesser Globe of Invulnerability 20' radius
Resist Fire 10
+4 vs Poison (useless as Deathless)
Tongues at will



[B]Skill Points:[/B] 122	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] 28/14
[B]Skills			Total	Ranks	Mod	Misc[/B]
Climb			+20	14	 +6	+0
Concentration		+28	14	+14	+0
Diplomacy		+23	 9	+14	+0
Heal			+30	21	 +9	+0
K:Religion		+37	28	 +9	+0
Listen     		+15	 6	 +9	+0
Sense Motive		+20	11	 +9	+0
Swim			+14	 8	 +6	+0
Spellcraft             	+10	 9	 +1	+0
Speak Celestial
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Feats: [/B]
HuB : True Believer
1st : Weapon Focus [Unarmed]
3rd: Sanctify Martial Strike [Unarmed]
6th: Sanctify Natural Attack
9th: Nimbus of Light
12th: Endurance (useless as Deathless)
15th: Improved Natural Attack
18th: Extra Smiting
21st: Holy Strike
24th: Great Smiting
Monk: Improved Unarmed Strike
Monk: Stunning Fist DC 34
Monk: Deflect Arrows
PT Bonus: Intuitive Attack
PT Bonus: Power Attack
PT: Weapon Specialist [Unarmed]
MCoI Bonus: Divine Might
MCoI Bonus: Divine Vigor
MCoI Bonus: Force of Personality
MCoI Bonus: Epic Weapon Focus [Unarmed]
MCoI Bonus: Epic Weapon Specialization [Unarmed]


[B]Spellcasting:[/B] (Save DC 21 + spell level)
Paladin 0/3
Templar 0/5/3/3/3



[B]Equipment:		Cost	Weight[/B]
Amount: 2,900,000
Spent : 2,615,310
[I]Manacles of the Martyr:[/I] 650,310gp
as Bracers of Striking +5, Throwing, Returning, Sweeping, Bane vs Evil Outsiders, Merciful
and Gloves of Dexterity +6
and Iron Bands of Binding w/ Unlimited Uses
[I]Monk's Tattoo: [/I] 80,000gp
adds 4 levels to Monk for Unarmed Damage, Speed and AC
[I]Mighty Monk's Belt:[/I] 56,500gp
as Belt of Strength +6
and Monk's Belt
[I][B]Epic[/B] Circlet of Imposing Will[/I]: 1,600,000gp
as Circlet of Charisma +8
and Circlet of Wisdom +8
[I]Amulet of Natural Armor +5[/I]: 50,000gp
[I]Ring of Force Shield[/I]: 8,500gp
[I]Ring of Freedom of Movement[/I]: 40,000gp
[I]Ioun Stone; Lavender & Green:[/I] 40,000gp
[I]Ioun Stone; Pale Green:[/I] 30,000gp
[I]Boots of Action:[/I] 60,000gp
Continuous Personal Haste Effect

[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXXlb	[B]Money:[/B] XXXgp Xsp Xcp

[B]			Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	        173  174–346  347–520 	1040	5800

[B]Age:[/B] unknown
[B]Height:[/B] 6'
[B]Weight:[/B] 200
[B]Eyes:[/B] Grey
[B]Hair:[/B] Bald
[B]Skin:[/B] Pale
```


*St. Sollars and the Journal of Brother Jarvis
As told by Brother Jarvis, wandering monk of Ilmater:*

In the dark times after the Fall of Netheril and the Rise of the Inner Sea Nations, the common folk suffered immensely. Their outcries and pleas reached the god Ilmater, who desired no dominion or control of anyone or anything. To work his will, Ilmater sent his most trusted and faithful servant, Sollars, to Faerûn. Sollars was the epitome of Ilmater's teachings. In fact, he had been martyred for Ilmater's cause in a far off sphere, but in a sign from Ilmater, he was raised again to life, to show that suffering and death were not more powerful than perseverance, belief and compassion.
Sollars' work among the peasants and the poor attracted little notice from most powers. One power, however, took offense at this interloper and decided to end the Ilmater's influence in new areas before it could take root. Talos the Destroyer sent three servants to deal with Sollars. They trapped him in an almshouse in Calimport and took him to mountaintop temple dedicated to Talos. Here, for an entire year, the servants tortured and tormented Sollars.
They chained Sollars in manacles of unbreakable iron and conducted horrifying tortures and punishments. The three tried to break his will and make him doubt or renounce his god. But Sollars did none of these things; his faith was strong.
The first servant took Sollars to the fledgling northern Inner Sea lands and showed him terrified peasants stalked by wild creatures. Sollars wept blood at the sight, but he was chained and could do nothing to prevent it. He prayed that civilization would come and ease the suffering of these poor souls, and asked that their suffering fall upon him instead.
Ilmater manifested his will by causing the chains to glow. Sollars heard the voice of his beloved god in his mind telling him that what he hoped for would come to pass in the fullness of years. In frustration, the first servant of Talos broke Sollars' joints.
The second servant took Sollars to Chondath where a plague was ravaging the Vilhon Reach. The servant gloated, saying that suffering is in vain, because in the end, death would claim all. Sollars wept again; he prayed aloud that these people no longer would suffer and that he would endure their misery. Again, Ilmater manifested himself in a glowing of the chains. Ilmater caused the plague to be halted. In fury, the second servant spewed a virulent disease at Sollars, one which wracked his body with open sores and caused his hair to fall out.
The third servant took Sollars to the Savage North where many survivors of the fall of Netheril eked out an existence in the face of numerous orc attacks. The servant showed Sollars an orc city filled with human slaves who were forced to work under the lash for these cruel masters. The servant said that pain and suffering were the lot of man.
None could escape this agony. Sollars wept and prayed again. He asked that the pain and hurt be upon his shoulders for him to endure in their stead. Again, the chains glowed and the slaves were relieved of all pain and wounds. The now hale captives rose against their erstwhile masters and threw off their chains. The third servant scourged Sollars to the bone in rage.
Since Sollars was unwavering in his faith, the servants decided to sacrifice him upon the altar to Talos. They chained Sollars to the altar and began to perform their dark rites. In front of gathered masses, they proclaimed Sollars a heretic and death to be his lot.
Sollars cried aloud, Although you sacrifice my body to Talos, my soul belongs to Ilmater! With that pronouncement, Sollars willed himself to die. The servants of Talos were sorely vexed and decided to set his body up for the crows. As they reached for Sollars, the manacles on his wrists began to glow and the glow coalesced into an avatar of Ilmater.
In front of the gathered masses, Ilmater declared, This man has given his life a second time in my service. He shall be first among my servants on Toril, St. Sollars the Twice Martyred. Know that all goodly folk who suffer, endure and persevere have my blessing and can be relieved of all suffering beyond this life.
With a word, Ilmater banished the servants of Talos. He retrieved Sollars body and vanished. The masses saw the empty altar and believed the words of Ilmater. As a riot broke out, a convert made away with the chains and manacles that had secured Sollars to the altar. It is said that these holy relics are hidden away to appear when need for them arises.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 15, 2007)

Okay beta-character is up. Hopefully I added everything correctly. MAN! Making Epic characters is complex.

If I goofed somewhere let me know.


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 15, 2007)

Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> @Nephtys
> *Level Adjustment:* is the price you pay for playing a non-standard race. You paid 6 XP levels for the increased stats and special abilities of an incubus. You don't get BAB and extra saves as well from those 6 levels (a succubus counts as ECL 12, but only a 6th level monster). I made the same mistake you did in another game, and voidrazor can back me up on that
> My character ended up being about 15 ECL higher than the game because I wasn't aware that monstrous hit dice+level adjustment gave me it's true *Effective Character Level*
> Your character is epic level, but only by 1 level. ie: only 1 epic feat, Eab 1, Esb 0, etc.




 Ok, I surrender, you're probably right. My understanding of the rules is pretty shallow. It's no real loss for me anyway, looks more like a gain actually, since it improves my attacks quite a bit at the expense of a couple of feats I didn't really need. So, thanks .


----------



## Rino (Jan 15, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Okay beta-character is up. Hopefully I added everything correctly. MAN! Making Epic characters is complex.
> 
> If I goofed somewhere let me know.




I'll take a look in a few hours. not in the mood for numbre crunching atm


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 15, 2007)

Building an Epic Wizard is an epic pain in the rear.  

Nevertheless, progress is being made and I'll post an early version of the character by Wed.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 15, 2007)

Rino said:
			
		

> 1: yes you can craft pre-game. 5k XP will be enough if not I'll increase a bit, max 10k




Can the same pool of craft-XP be used and/or held to pay the XP component of spells?  (_Permanency_ and _Limited Wish_ respectively).


----------



## Rino (Jan 15, 2007)

I give the XP for free so use it as you see fit. it can be used for craft and spell components


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 15, 2007)

Hmm! So which is it? 5000 or 10000?


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 15, 2007)

Rino said:
			
		

> I give the XP for free so use it as you see fit. it can be used for craft and spell components




Yay!  

XP buffer + Rod of Excellent Magic + Permancency == Goodness.


----------



## Rino (Jan 15, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Hmm! So which is it? 5000 or 10000?




5k max


----------



## Wrahn (Jan 15, 2007)

I have a couple of arcane rules questions for you Rino.  I have an idea for a character and this is not a make or break type of thing, but I have not found any good source on how to deal with this.

As a hypothetical:  I decide to play an Astral Deva (12 HD +8 level adjust).  I have 7 levels to play with and decide to instead of taking class levels advance hitdice.  At coincidently 19 HD, the Astral Deva becomes large and gains +8 Str -2 Dex +4 Con and some other adjusts.

Okay, so here are the questions:

1) Is it acceptable to buy additional hit dice as class levels.  Generally speaking Monstrous Hit Dice are considered inferior to class levels as they have no accompanying special abilities, bonus feats of other things associated with classes.  However, Outsider and Dragon types are statistically very impressive and racial hit dice are not effected by the epic rules (so less saves (or equal in the case of Dragons and Outsiders) and more BAB)

2) The caster level of the Devas spell like and supernatural abilities appear to be based on their (racial) Hit Dice.  It does not implicitly state this (except for one ability) so it could just as likely be a fixed number.  What is your take on this?

3) When the size goes up is there any associated LA to compensate or is the levels of the "inferior" racial hit dice compensation enough?

4) Ain't rules arcana fun?


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 16, 2007)

http://realmshelps.dandello.net/index.shtml
I've found some feats from Dragon #305 I'd like to use on this site but I wanted to check with you first. Here they are: 

[sblock=for your convenience]
God Touched
Type: General
Source: Dragon #305

Your deity has recognized your devotion and gifted you with a small spark of divine power.

Prerequisite: Patron deity
Benefit: Once per day, while performing an act related to one of your deity's portfolios, you can call upon your deity as a free action and gain a +1 luck bonus on any one die roll. For example, a character devoted to Moradin (whose portfolios are dwarves, creation, smithing, engineering, and war) could gain a +1 luck bonus on any attack or damage roll, a Craft check, a Profession (engineer) check, or a Knowledge check relating to dwarves or dwarf history.
Special: You can take this feat only once. The God Touched feat is incompatible with the Disciple of Darkness and Thrall to Demon feats from the Book of Vile Darkness. If you have either of those feats, you cannot take this one, and if you have the God Touched feat, you cannot subsequently take either of those feats. 
The benefit of this feat cannot be used at the same time as the benefits from the Divine Fervor, Divine Fury, or Divine Fortification feats.



Divine Fervor
Type: General
Sources: Dragon #305
Dungeon Compendium Vol. 1

You can use divine energy to gain a temporary boost to an ability score.

Prerequisite: patron deity
Benefit: Once per day, you can call upon your deity and gain a +2 bonus to any one ability score. The bonus lasts a number of rounds equal to 1 + your Charisma bonus (if any) (minimum 1 round).




Divine Fortification
Type: General
Source: Dragon #305

You can use divine energy to gain temporary defensive bonuses.

Prerequisite: Divine Fervor, God Touched, patron deity
Benefit: Once per day, you can call upon your deity and gain the following benefits:

A deflection bonus to Armor Class equal to your Charisma bonus (if any) +1.
Temporary hit points equal to your character level.
A +2 bonus to Dexterity.
These benefits last a number of rounds equal to your Charisma bonus (if any) +1. 
Using this feat requires some divine power. You can expend either your daily use of the God Touched feat or one daily use of the turn/rebuke ability (if you have it) as a free action to provide the necessary energy. Alternatively, another character who worships the same deity as you do and has the turn/rebuke ability can expend one daily use of that ability to provide the necessary divine energy for you. To transfer the energy, the donor must touch you on his or her turn. Such a transfer requires a standard action. 
If you power the feat yourself, the benefit begins immediately. If you receive the necessary energy from another character, the benefit begins on your next turn. All divine energy transferred to you in this way is completely absorbed by your body and has no other effects.
Special: The benefits from this Feat cannot be used at the same rime as the benefits from the God Touched, Divine Fervor, or Divine Fury feats.



Divine Fury
Type: General
Source: Dragon #305

You can temporarily become a fighting powerhouse using the power of divine energy.

Prerequisite: Divine Fervor, God Touched, patron deity
Benefit: Once per day, you can call upon your deity and gain the following benefits:

An increase to your base attack bonus equal to your Charisma bonus (if any) +1. If this increase raises you base attack bonus enough to grant additional attacks per round, you gain those as well for the duration of the effect.
Temporary hit points equal to you character level.
A +2 bonus to Strength.
These benefits last a number of rounds equal to your Charisma bonus (if any) +1. 
Using this feat requires some divine power. You can expend either your daily use of the God Touched feat or one daily use of the turn/rebuke agility (if you have it) as a free action to provide the necessary energy. Alternatively, another character who worships the same deity as you do an4 has the turn/rebuke ability can expend one daily use of that ability to provide the necessary divine energy for you. To transfer the energy, the donor must touch you on his or her turn. Such a transfer requires a standard action. 
If you power the feat yourself, the benefit begins immediately. If you receive the necessary energy from another character, the benefit begins on your next turn. All divine energy transferred to you in this way is completely absorbed by your body an has no other effects.
Special: The benefits from this feat cannot be used at the same time as the benefits from the God Touched, Divine Fervor, or Divine Fortification feats.




Divine Shield
Type: Divine
Sources: Complete Warrior 
Defenders of the Faith 

You can channel energy to make your shield more effective for either offense or defense.

Prerequisite: Turn or rebuke undead ability, proficiency with a shield.
Benefit: As a standard action, spend one of your turn/rebuke undead attempts to channel energy into your shield, granting it a bonus equal to your Charisma modifier. This bonus applies to the shield's bonus to Armor Class and lasts for a number of rounds equal to half your character level.




Divine Vigor
Type: Divine
Sources: Complete Warrior 
Defenders of the Faith 

You can channel energy to increase your speed and durability.

Prerequisite: Turn or rebuke undead ability.
Benefit: As a standard action, spend one of your turn or rebuke undead attempts to increase your base speed by 10 feet and gain +2 temporary hit points per character level. These effects last a number of minutes equal to your Charisma modifier.[/sblock]

Who said Charisma was a dump-stat?


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jan 16, 2007)

*Mithion Siannodel The Elven Arcane Hierophant*

Mithion Siannodel

Elf, Druid 14/Wizard 3/Arcane Hierophant 10

Medium Humanoid, Elf
Hit Dice: 14D8+3D4+10D6+ 135 (244)
Initiative: +7
Speed: 60ft. 

Adjusted Abilities: (base+racial+inherent+enhancement+level)
Str: 13/+1 (8+5)
Dex: 25/+7 (12+2+5+6)
Con: 21/+5 (12-2+5+6)
Int: 28/+9 (15+0+5+6+2)
Wis: 32/+11 (16+0+4+8+4)
Cha: 15/+2 (10+0+5)

Saves: (Druid 14+wizard 3+ Arcane hierophant 7+magic+epic)
Fortitude: 16 (9+1+1+2+3)
Reflex: 11 (4+1+1+2+3)
Will: 16 (9+1+1+2+3)

Armor Class: 35 (10 Base, +7 Dex, +5 Natural, +8 Armor, +5 Deflection) touch 23, flatfooted 28

Base Attack/Grapple: +18/+19

Attack: +5 Aberration Bane Quarterstaff +24 1d6+1 20x2 or, +3 Keen Spell storing Scimitar +22 1d6+1 15-20x2

Full Attack: +5 Aberration Bane Quarterstaff +24/+19/+14/+9 1d6+6 20x2 or, +3 Keen Spell storing Scimitar +22/+17/+12/+7 1d6+4 15-20x2

Space/Reach: 5ft/5ft

Special Attacks: 

Special Qualities:
Immunity to Venom
Resistance +30 to fire, cold, electricity, sonic
Low-light vision
Permanent Tongues 1,500xp
Permanent Comprehend Languages 500xp
Permanent See Invisibility 1,000xp
Permanent Detect Magic 500xp
Permanent Darkvision 1,000 xp
Channel Plants 2/day
Channel Animals 4/day
Wild Shape 7/day (Plant, Tiny, Huge)
Thousand faces
Resist Nature’s Lure
Nature Sense
Woodland Stride
Trackless Step
Wild Empathy
Evasion 
Haste 20rounds/day


Feats:
1 Spell Focus (Conjuration)
3 Natural Bond (CAdv)
6 Augment Summoning
9 Natural Spell
12 Empower Spell
15 Fell Drain (LibMort)
--- Free:Scribe Scroll
18 Fell Weaken (LibMort)
21 Summon Elemental (reserve) (Complete Mage)
24 Eschew Materials
27 Ignore Material Components

Items:
Tomes & Manuals +5 x6 825k
Staff of Nature’s Fury 500k
Earthquake (1 charge)
Whirlwind (10th level 1 charge DC 25)
Fire Storm (10th level 1 charge DC 25)
Boots of Swiftness 256k
Periapt of Wisdom +8 640k
Ring of Protection +5 50k
Vest of Health +6 54k
Gloves of Natural Armor +5 75k
Circlet of Intelligence +6 36k
Bracer of Armor +8 64k
Universal Elemental Resistance 216k
Wand of Cure Critical Wounds 21k
Wand of Restoration 26k
Scroll of Tongues and Dispel Magic 1.075k
Cloak of Comfort +2 6k
Blessed Book (x2) 25k (6lb)
Spell Component Pouch 5gp
Backpack 2gp (2lb)
Bell 1gp
17,817gp

Companion familiar: Dire Bear (Fluffy) 
Size/Type: Large Animal Hit Dice: 22d8+135 (230 hp) Initiative: +4 Speed: 40 ft. (8 squares) Armor Class: 31 (-1 size, +4 Dex, +17 natural), touch 13, flat-footed 26 Base Attack/Grapple: +16/+39 Attack: Claw +30 melee (2d4+13) Full Attack: 2 claws +30 melee (2d4+13) and bite +28 melee (2d8+7) Space/Reach: 10 ft./5 ft. Special Attacks: Improved grab Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent Saves: Fort +18, Ref +17, Will +8 Abilities: Str 36, Dex 18, Con 21, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 10 Skills: Listen +25, Spot +25, Swim +13 Feats: Alertness, Endurance, Run, Toughness, Weapon Focus (claw), Power Attack, Improved Overrun, Improved Toughness Tricks: Attack, Heel, Stay, Guard, Defend, Track  Special Abilities: Link, Share Spells, Evasion, Improved Evasion, Devotion, Multiattack, Empathic Link, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master, Speak with animals of its kind, Spell Resistance (27+5) 32, Scry on Familiar


Skills: (base+ability+racial+competence+luck)+synergy
292 skill points (Druid 129/ Wizard 33 / Arcane Hierophant 130)

Concentration (Con) +35 (30+5)
Knowledge - Nature (Int) +39 (30+9)
Knowledge - Arcane (Int) +39 (30+9)
Survival (Wis) +41 (30+11)
Listen (Wis) +41 (30+11)
Spot (Wis) +41 (30+11)
Spellcraft (Int) +41 (30+11)
Sense Motive (Wis) +21 (30+11)
Handle Animal +12 (10+2)
Dicpher Script +21 (12+9)
Balance +20
Climb +20
Jump +20
Tumble +20

Arcane Caster level 13
Prepared

Divine Caster level 24
Prepared

History:


----------



## Velmont (Jan 16, 2007)

-=-=-= Erased =-=-=-


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Elezaeren D'Vaelkar*


```
Neutral Good Cleric 26/ Hierophant 1

Str 23 +6 (8 Base) (0 Cost) (+5 Inherent) (+6 Enhancement) (+4 Visage)
Dex 20 +5 (8 Base) (0 Cost) (+4 Inherent) (+6 Enhancement) (+2 Visage)
Con 28 +9 (14 Base) (6 cost) (+4 Inherent) (+6 Enhancement) (+4 Visage)
Int 20 +5 (12 Base) (4 cost) (+4 Inherent) (+2 Enhancement) (+2 Visage)
Wis 38 +14 (17 Base) (13 cost) (+5 Inherent) (+6 Enhancement) (+6 Levels) (+4 Visage)
Cha 26 +8 (13 Base) (5 cost) (+3 Inherent) (+6 Enhancement) (+4 Visage)

HP 452 [27d8 levels + 243 Con +  45 Temporary (Divine Power and False Life)]
AC 46 (10 base +5 Dex +6 Armor +5 Deflection +5 Enhancement +1 Insight +14
Unnamed:Monk) 35 Touch 41 Flat
Init +5
Move 30' ground 60' air

Fortitude 36 (13 base +12 Con +3 Epic +6 Resistance +1 Competence +1 Luck)
Reflex 22 (6 base +5 Dex +3 Epic +6 Resistance +1 Competence +1 Luck)
Will 38 (13 base +14 Wis +3 Epic +6 Resistance +1 Competence +1 Luck)

BAB +27 (+18 without Divine Power)
Melee Attack (staff) +42 [+27 BAB (Divine Power) +6 Str +5 Enhancement (Magic Weapon spell) +3 Luck (Divine Favor) +1 Competence (Ioun Stone)]
Melee Attack (staff vs. those with arcane spells or spell-like) +44 [+27 BAB (Divine Power) +6 Str +7 Enhancement (Magic Weapon spell) +3 Luck (Divine Favor) +1 Competence (Ioun Stone)] 
Melee Damage (Staff) 3d6 + 1d6 (cold) + 14 + (2 Con damage)  (Does 1d6 to weilder)
Melee Damage (Staff vs. those with arcane spells or spell-like) 5d6 + 1d6 (cold) + 14 + (2 Con damage)  (Does 1d6 to weilder)
Ranged Attack (Sling) +38 (+27 BAB +5 Dex +2 Enhancement +3 Luck +1 Competence)
Ranged Attack (Bane bullet vs. proper type) +39 (+27 BAB +5 Dex +3 Enhancement +3 Luck +1 Competence)
Ranged Damage (sling) d4 +8
Ranged Damage (Bane bullet vs. proper type) d4 + 2d6 + 8

Stats in [url=http://www.d20srd.org/srd/epic/monsters/gloom.htm]Gloom[/url] form
Str 47 Dex 58 Con 43 AC 76 Init +24 Fort 39 Reflex 40 
Melee Attack (staff) +54 [+27 BAB Divine Power) +18 Str +5 Enhancement (Magic Weapon spell) +3 Luck (Divine Favor) +1 Competence (Ioun Stone)]
Melee Attack (staff vs. those with arcane spells or spell-like abilities) +56 (+27 BAB +18 Str +7 Enhancement +3 Luck +1 Competence)
Melee Damage (staff) 3d6 + 1d6 (cold) + 33 + (2 Con damage)  (does 1d6 to weilder) 
Melee Damage (staff vs. those with arcane spells or spell-like abilities) 5d6 + 1d6 (cold) + 33 + (2 Con damage)  (does 1d6 to weilder) 
Ranged Attack (sling) +57 (+27 BAB +24 Dex +2 Enhancement +3 Luck +1 Competence) 
Ranged Attack (Bane bullet vs. proper type) +58 (+27 BAB +24 Dex +3 Enhancement +3 Luck +1 Competence) 
Ranged Damage (sling) d4 +20
Ranged Damage (Bane bullet vs. proper type) d4 + 2d6 + 20
Fear gaze DC30, 13d6 Sneak Attack, Blindsight 60 ft., opportunist (AoO vs. opponent struck by ally), quiescence (+20 Move Silently), SR 35, DR 10/epic

Level 1: 	Cleric 	 	Domain Spontaneity: Destiny (CDiv), Persistent Spell (CArc), Extend Spell (bonus)
Level 2: 	Cleric 	 	
Level 3: 	Cleric 	 	Divine Metamagic: Persistent Spell (CDiv)
Level 4: 	Cleric 	 	
Level 5: 	Cleric 		
Level 6: 	Cleric 	 	Quicken Spell
Level 7: 	Cleric 		
Level 8: 	Cleric 	 	
Level 9: 	Cleric 	 	Power Attack
Level 10: 	Cleric 	 	
Level 11: 	Cleric 	 	
Level 12: 	Cleric 	 	Improved Bull Rush
Level 13: 	Cleric 	 	
Level 14: 	Cleric 	 	
Level 15: 	Cleric 	 	Leap Attack (CAdv)
Level 16: 	Cleric 	 	
Level 17: 	Cleric 	 	
Level 18: 	Cleric 	 	Shock Trooper (Cwar)
Level 19: 	Cleric 	 	
Level 20: 	Hierophant   Twin Spell (bonus) (CArc)
Level 21: 	Cleric 	 	Improved Spell Capacity
Level 22: 	Cleric 	 	
Level 23: 	Cleric 	 	
Level 24: 	Cleric 	 	Multispell, Improved Spell Capacity
Level 25: 	Cleric 	 	
Level 26: 	Cleric 	 	
Level 27: 	Cleric 	       Improved Metamagic, Improved Metamagic

Skill points 180 (24+ 26*6)
Concentration 29 (9 ranks +11 Con +1 Competence +1 Luck +7 Item)
Diplomacy 50 (30 ranks +8 Cha +1 Competence +1 Luck +10 Item)
Hide 18 (4 ranks +5 Dex +1 Competence +1 Luck +7 Item) cc (Invisible)
Jump 18 (8 ranks +6 Str +1 Competence +1 Luck +2 Synergy)
Knowledge Arcana 24 (8 ranks +5 Int +1 Competence +1 Luck +9 Item)
Knowledge Nature 29 (10 ranks +5 Int +1 Competence +1 Luck +12 Item) cc
Knowledge Planes 24 (8 ranks +5 Int +1 Competence +1 Luck +9 Item)
Knowledge Religion 22 (15 ranks +5 Int +1 Competence +1 Luck)
Listen 25 (0 ranks +18 Wis +1 Competence +1 Luck +5 Item) cc
Move Silently 12 (0 ranks +5 Dex +1 Competence +1 Luck +5 Item) cc (32 in Gloom form)
Spellcraft 38 (30 rank +6 Int +1 Competence +1 Luck)
Spot 31 (0 ranks +18 Wis +5 Competence +1 Luck +7 Item) cc
Tumble 20 (4 ranks +5 Dex +1 Competence +1 Luck +2 Synergy +7 Item) cc
Use Magic Device 26 (10 ranks +8 Cha +1 Competence +1 Luck +6 Item) cc

Domains: Destiny (RoD), Planning (CWar)

Spells 6 9+1/9+1/8+1/8+1/8+1/7+1/6+1/6+1/6+1/3+1/2+1

0th Read Magic X3, Light, Detect Poison, Mending
1st Omen of Peril (Rod) X3, Scholar's Touch (RoD) X2, Resurgence (CDiv) X2, Divine Favor, Endure Elements, Domain – Omen of Peril
2nd Darkness, Lesser Restoration X2, Divine Insight (Cadv) X4, Shatter X2, Domain - Augury
3rd Magic Vestment, Speak with Dead, Delay Death X2 (RoD updated in Spell Com), Spikes (CDiv updated in Spell Com) X2, Meld Into Stone, Chain of Eyes (CDiv), Domain – Delay Death (RoD)
4th Greater Magic Weapon, Assay Resistance (CArc) X3, Revenance (CDiv), Freedom of Movement, Mass Resurgence (CDiv), Divine Power, Domain - Status
5th True Seeing, Superior Resistance, Stalwart Pact (CDiv) X3, Raise Dead, Quickened Spikes X2, Domain – Detect Scrying
6th Quickened Revenance (CDiv), Energy Immunity (CArc) X2, Heal, Quickened Freedom of Movement, Word of Recall, Domain – Warp Destiny (RoD)
7th, Renewal Pact (CDiv) X4, Twinned Flamestrike, Greater Bestow Curse (RoD), Domain – Greater Scrying
8th Brilliant Blade (Carc), Moment of Prescience, Chain Dispel (PHbII) x2, Fire Storm x2, Domain – Moment of Prescience
9th True Resurrection(used to spontaneously cast Choose Fate), Quickened Twinned Flame Strike, Twinned Greater Bestow Curse (RoD), Miracle, Gate, Greater Visage of the Deity (good)(CDiv), Domain - Time Stop
10th Twinned Fire Storm, Mass Heal, Extended Miracle, Domain – Time Stop
11th Quickened Twinned Destruction, Twinned Miracle, Domain – Quickened Time Stop

Equipment

'Sorrow' +1 Vicious Wounding Marrowcrushing (BoVD) Ghost-touch Magebane (CArc) Quarterstaff of Frost 200,600
+2 Sling 8,300
50 +1 Sling Bullets (15 Magebane, 5 Construct Bane, 5 Abberration Bane, 5 Human Bane, 5 Evil Outsider Bane, 5 Undead Bane, 5 Magical Beast Bane, 5 Dragon Bane) 8,350
2 Gloves of Storing 10,000gp ea 20,000
Bracer's of Health (+6 Con) 36,000
Periapt of Wisdom +6 36,000
Cloak of Charisma +6 36,000
Aegis Ring (Protection +5, Invisibility) 80,000
Ring of Spell-Battle (CArc) 67,500
Boots of Speed with +6 Dex 54,000
Vest of the Lion (Continuous Lion's Charge (Spell from Spell Compendium)) 48,000
Hat of Disguise with Int +2 6,700
Monk's Belt 13,000
Mask of Knowledge (+13 Know:Nature, +10 Diplomacy, +9 Know:Arcane, +9 Know:Planes, +7 Concentration, +7 Hide, +7 Spot, +7 Tumble, +6 UMD, +5 Listen, +5 Move Silent) 98,500
Luckstone 20,000
5 Nightsticks (Liber Mortis) 7,500gp ea 37,500
Handy Haversack 2,000
15 Incense of Meditation 4,900gp ea 73,000
Wand of Delay Death (Spell Compendium) 750

Manuals and Tomes (used)

2 Manuals +5 137,500 gp ea 275,000
3 Manual +4 110,000 gp ea 330,000
1 Manuel +3 82,500

Ioun Stones

Dusty rose Prism +1 insight bonus to AC 5,000 gp
Pale green Prism +1 competence bonus on attack rolls, saves, skill checks, and ability checks 30,000 gp
Orange Prism +1 caster level 30,000 gp


Rods

1 Metamagic Quicken Rod 75,500
2 Greater Metamagic Quicken Rods 170,000gp ea 340,000
Rod of Absorbtion 50,000

Pearls of Power

2 2nd 4,000gp ea 8,000
2 4th 16,000gp ea 32,000
2 5th 25,000gp ea 50,000
4 6th 36,000gp ea 144,000
7th 49,000
8th 64,000
3 9th 81,000pg ea 243,000


Scrolls 

15 Shapechange (caster lvl 60) 13,500gp ea 202,500
4 Contingency 1650gp ea 6,600
19[1 used] False Life (caster lvl 10) 500gp ea 10,000
10 Shield (caster lvl 3) 75gp ea 750

28,450 gp in gems

Permanent Spells

Arcane Sight 
Darkvision
See Invisibility
Tongues

Persistent Spells

Choose Fate (RoD) (via Divine Meta) caster lvl 28
Greater Visage of the Deity (good) (CDiv) (via Divine Meta) caster lvl 28
Divine Power caster lvl 28
Divine Favor caster lvl 28


28hr Spells

Divine Insight (CAdv) caster lvl 28
Greater Mage Armor (Spell Compendium) caster lvl 28  
Magic Weapon caster lvl 28
Magic Vestment caster lvl 28
Superior Resistance (Spell Compendium) caster lvl 28
Moment of Prescience caster lvl 28


24 hr Spells

Energy Immunity (fire) (CArc) caster lvl 28

10 hr Spells

Shapechange caster lvl 60
False Life caster lvl 10

Triggered Spells

Contingency - Time Stop when area he's in is targetted by Mage's Disjunction
Stalwart Pact
Renewal Pact
```

[sblock=Background]When he first got the vision, Elezaeren was content to await the coming apocalypse deep in the arms of cold draughts and warm whores. He could have gone forth in the vain hope of changing fate. But it was the eyes that stopped him. The child in his vision looked nothing like the child in the village years before. But in both flames were reflected in their eyes like a window to hell. 

Years ago he had had another vision, the village of Sobalvarre was going to be overrun with vampires. Then, Elezaeren acted immediately in hopes of averting the coming disaster.  And it had seemed he was successful in cleansing the village of its vampiric taint. In the midst of that grim work he heard tell of a child that had disappeared. But when days of searching turned up nothing, the cleric eventually moved on. But Elezaeren soon returned upon seeing smoke high in the sky in the direction of Sobalvarre. His return was too late though, the village had been put to the torch after the utter slaughter of its residents. All that remain was the child, now a vampire. And in its soulless eyes, the cleric saw the flames of the ruined village reflected. 

Those flames still haunted him. And when the new vision came, that of a golden haired child before whom even the gods trembled, it was that much the worse. For fires also danced in those child’s eyes. But this time it was a reflection of the world itself in flames. In retrospect it seemed likely that this doom that awaited the world was the secret his mentor Kharzhain, had oft referred to with some amusement. The whole city of Vaelkar had been terrified of Kharzhain, which was why Elezaeren had run to the man’s castle when the city guard was trying to arrest him for stealing. It had over three decades ago, but Elezaeren could clearly remember standing in the courtyard with those _things_ watching him as the constables stood outside the gates hailing the manor lord. Even then K. had been venerable. He made his way out and across the courtyard at a pace so slow it was painful to watch. But with one palsied gesture from the ancient cleric, the guards paled and ran off. Then he turned to the youth and spoke, his voice a mixture of kindness and dark irony, “I’ve been waiting a very long time for you son. Come, there is much to be learned. And if I’m to teach you, there’s little time to learn it.”

Elezaeren’s apprenticeship was far from normal. Where many master’s where stingy with the information they imparted, Kharzhain was the opposite. He had his charge start by reading powerful magical tomes and practicing dangerous necromantic spells. Often he would make cryptic remarks like, “It was not given to me to see the glorious end, but through you I’ll at least have a hand in.” Kharzhain taught his student to supplicate himself before no gods, but instead to devote himself to Fate, for it was the one force before which even the gods themselves must bow. Elezaeren learned very quickly, but it was not long before his mentor’s health failed. On his deathbed the ancient cleric bequeathed his student his grand gnarled staff, Sorrow. 

Though not intelligent, the weapon proved to be a burden to wield. For malice was infused into its creation. Several times Elezaeren nearly died in battle despite being untouched by enemies. Each blow struck with the mighty staff extracted its price.

It was another memory that caused him to forbear warm companionship in favor of the cold malice of Sorrow. He was Elezaeren the Prophet, founder and hierophant of the Church of Fate. Yet he found his own prestige distasteful. Despite all his protestations, his congregation habitually fell to their knees when he hentered the room. Their worship was for him not fate. As the flock grew more fervent the cleric's disquiet grew. Finally he left the church leaving his second in charge. 

It was not long after that he began to hear ill word of his former church. Tales of sectarian battles with other faiths seemed to be on every tongue. Elezaeren returned, but once again he was too late. He returned to an empty building, his former follwers had been arrested by the king for various crimes. He considered breaking them out. Quite likely such a thing was entirely within his power. But he knew for a fact that such an act would bring only greater calamity. 

This time, with the world hanging in the balance, Elezaeren has decided he cannot not turn his back on his responsibility, even if the future cannot not be changed. With a hopeless he seeks other heroes of great renown.[/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 16, 2007)

Got another question for ya.

Are there any limits/restrictions you would plan on placing on which creatures I can make simulacra of?

To clarify, my current assumption would be that any creature in the MM/SRD would be fair game, but that advanced, templated or Epic creatures probably should not be.

At level 27, a 20HD simulacra of a 40HD Great Wyrm Gold Dragon seems perfectly fair.  

A 27HD simulacra of a 53HD Paragon EpicPseudonatral Mature Adult Prismatic Dragon not so much...

Unless we end up fighting one.  Then I'm totally taking pieces to make simulacra of later...


----------



## Rino (Jan 16, 2007)

the spell is okay, but..... I'm giving 5k pre game XP, so you start on lvl27 for XP in game. and IF you use a killed monster you need 24hours and a lab. I allow the spell but only for use in game

Voidrazer: please explain

1 Cleric 1 Extend Spell, Domain Spontaneity: Destiny
2 Cleric 2
3 Cleric 3 Power Attack
4 Cleric 4
5 Cleric 5
6 Cleric 6 Improved Bull Rush
7 Cleric 7
8 Cleric 8
9 Cleric 9 Leap Attack
10 Cleric 10
11 Cleric 11
12 Cleric 12 
13 Cleric 13
14 Cleric 14
15 Cleric 15 Improved Initiative
16 Cleric 16
17 Contemplative 1
18 Hierophant 1 Divine Metamagic Persistent, Bonus Persistent Spell
19 Cleric 17
20 Cleric 18
21 Cleric 19 Improved Spell Capacity
22 Hierophant 2 Bonus Quicken Spell
23 Hierophant 3 Bonus Twin Spell
24 Cleric 20 Improved Spell Capacity
25 Cleric 21
26 Cleric 22
27 Cleric 23 Multispell, Bonus: Improved Metamagic
28 Cleric 24
29 Cleric 25
30 Cleric 26 Improved Metamagic, Bonus: Improved Metamagic


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 16, 2007)

Rino said:
			
		

> the spell is okay, but..... I'm giving 5k pre game XP, so you start on lvl27 for XP in game. and IF you use a killed monster you need 24hours and a lab. I allow the spell but only for use in game




XP is not really much of an issue between the 5k pre-game and the Rod of Excellent Magic.

The need for ice, ruby dust and monster bits is also eliminated by the Ignore Material Components epic feat.

By my reading of the spell, the "fully equipped magical laboratory" is only required to repair a simulacrum, not create one.

(by the way, what constitutes a "fully equipped magical laboratory" anyway?  What else can I do with one besides repair simulacra?)

In either case, my question still stands.  On day one of the game, what creatures are fair game?

Oh, and while we're on the subject of magical laboratories, how much detail, if any, do you want us to go into regarding our home/stronghold/quarters/whatever?


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 16, 2007)

I have a question Rhino. In your progression for the MO, you didn't see to change much in a bad way, in fact yours is even better than mine. Not complaining. One thing though, the MO starts with three favored shapes, so why is the second labeled in level 11?


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 17, 2007)

Rino said:
			
		

> the spell is okay, but..... I'm giving 5k pre game XP, so you start on lvl27 for XP in game. and IF you use a killed monster you need 24hours and a lab. I allow the spell but only for use in game
> 
> Voidrazer: please explain




That's the level progression from the previous version of the character for a lvl 30 game. I forgot to delete it after putting together the new one. Other than that is everything OK so far?

Oh, and are spells from the Book of Exalted Deeds OK?


----------



## Velmont (Jan 17, 2007)

Ok, I've added a new part to the background story of my character. You can find his background in teh same post than his stats. Here.


----------



## Rino (Jan 17, 2007)

the weekend I'll take look at the characters posted sofar. As I said earlier, spare time for me is rare good atm


----------



## Rino (Jan 17, 2007)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> XP is not really much of an issue between the 5k pre-game and the Rod of Excellent Magic.
> 
> The need for ice, ruby dust and monster bits is also eliminated by the Ignore Material Components epic feat.
> 
> ...




the lab as I see it cant be portable unless you use genesis


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 17, 2007)

What about my question? Is it safe to assume that second favored shape meant additional? I'll assume that, make my char, and we'll talk later.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 17, 2007)

That completely didn't answer my question Rino.    Portability is fairly moot anyway given Greater Teleport.

How much does a "fully equipped magical laboratory" cost?  Per what source?

and

Do I need one to create simulacra or only to repair them?

And as promised here's my in progress PC.

I still need to finish up my spells and write a background, but mechanically it's nearly complete.

Edit:  Character sheet removed.  Updated version below.


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 18, 2007)

You know what, this is pointless. I really don't want ot be shapeshifter kind of guy anyway.

Sorry, for the indecision, but I'm making a level 27 Human Warlock.
As for some of the feats He will be taking, they can be found here.
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/ei/20061027a


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 18, 2007)

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Name: 
Class: Barbarian 1/Exotic Weapon Master 1/
       Warforged Juggernaunt 5/Fighter 10/F. Beserker 10
Age: Unknown
Race: Warforged           Height: 10' 0"
Size: Large               Weight: 4545 lbs
Gender: Male           Eyes: Sandy
Alignment: Chaotic Good   Hair: None
Deity: None               Skin: Bronze

Class & Racial Traits:
Barbarian & Fighter       Character Level
Rage 3/day (16 rounds)    Feats: 10
Feats: 6                  Ability Increases: 6

Warforged Juggernaunt
Imunnities: Critical Hits, All mind affects and
abilities (good & bad), Non-leathal Damage, death & 
necormancy effects, ability drain & damage, poison, 
sleep effects, paralysis, disease, nausea, fatigue, 
exhaustion, sickened, healing subschool
Warforged: Does not need to eat, drink, sleep or breathe
Expert Bull Rush: +5 Bullrush
Superior Bull Rush: +2d8+3d6+19 damage on bullrush
Powerful & Greater Powerful Charge: (+3d6)
Armor Spikes: 2d6
Reserved: -5 Bluff, Diplomacy, Gather Info, Sense Motive
Extended Charge: +5' to charge
Charge Bonus: +4 Charge Attack

Frenzied Berserker               Exotic Weapon Master
Greater Frenzy 5/day (16 rounds) Uncanny Blow: x2 Str damage
Inspire Frenzy 3/day
Supreme Power Attack (-1/+4)
Diehard
Supreme Cleave
Deathless Frenzy
Tireless Frenzy

Str: 48 (+19)  Level: 27     XP: 
Dex: 18 (+4)   BAB: +24      HP:  (16d12+11d10+297) (Rage +54)
Con: 36 (+13)  Grapple: +43  Dmg Red: 7/Adam 
Int: 14 (+2)   Speed: 40 '   Spell Res: 40
Wis: 12 (++)   Init: +4      Spell Save: - 
Cha: 12 (+1)   ACP: -0       Spell Fail: 45%

       Base Armor Shld  Dex Size Nat Misc Total
Armor:  10   +12   +7   +1   -1  +5   +19  51 (46 Rage & Frenzy)
Touch: 13    Flat-Footed: 12

      Base Mod Misc Total
Fort:  15  +13  +8   +36
Ref:   6   +2   +8   +16
Will:  6   +13  +10  +29 (Rage & Frenzy)

Armor           Bonus Dex ACP ASF  Weight  Cost
Adam Full Pate   +12   +1  0  25%    -lbs  600000gp
Energy Defense (Sonic): 1d10+30
Energy Defense (Acid): 1d10+30
Fire Elemental Imbuned: +2d6 Fire damage (DC 17 vs relfex or catch on fire)
Earth Elemental Imbuned: +5/adam DR, Meld into Stone 3/day
Greater Energy Resistance: 30 (All)

Adam H. SHield   +7    -   2  15%    -lbs  49000gp
Anminated

Weapon          Attack Damage  Critical Range Weight Cost  
Warmace          +52   6d6+39     x2      -   10lbs   217000gp   [Colossal Size]
Charge           +56   6d6+39     x2      -   10lbs  
                       +3d6
L. Att + Charge  +56   6d6+39     x2      -   10lbs  
                       +3d6+50 (-10 AC)
Combat Brute     +52   6d6+39     x2      -   10lbs  
                       +3d6+50 (-10 AC)

Ghost Touch        Surges: +2d6 (Immediate action)
Holy: +2d6         Holy    Lightening   Sudden Stunning (Fort DC 27 vs Stun 1d4+1)
Acid: +1d6         Fire    Ice
Magebane: +2d6     Acid    Caustic
AC Bonus: -1

Equipment                   Cost / Weight
Tomes +5 (x2)              (275,000 gp / 0 lb) [Str & Con]
Tomes +4                   (110,000 gp / 0 lb) [Dex]
Belt of Wonders            (360,000 gp / 0 lb) [+6 Str/Con/Int/Wis/Cha]
Ring of Protection +5      (50,000 gp / 0 lb)
Ring of Blinking           (27,000 gp / 0 lb)
Boots of Swiftness         (256,000 gp / 0 lb)
Bracers of Melee, Gr       (25,000 gp / 0 lb)  [Like Gr. Bracers of Archery]
Helm Teleportation         (36,500 gp / 0 lb)
Mantle Epic Spell Resist   (217,000 gp / 0 lb)
Cloak Displacement         (100,000 gp / 0 lb) [Double price no slot taken]
Ultimate Defense +20       (300,000 gp / 0 lb) [+5 Luck, Insight, Sacred & Natural Armor to AC]
Vest of Resistance +5      (25,000 gp / 0 lb)
Tracker Mask               (36,000 gp / 0 lb)  [Grants Scent Ability, Double price no slot taken]
Goggles of True Seeing     (205,000 gp / 0 lb) [Constant true seeing effect]
Iuon Stone [Pale Green]    (30,000 gp / 0 lb) 


Total Gold Spent: 2,900,000
Total Gold Remaining: 00

Current Capacity: Light (150)
Carry Capacity: Light: 0 – 12800 Med.: 12801 - 25600 Heavy: 25601 – 38400 
                Lift: 76800 Drag: 192000
Languages: Common, Celestrial

Feats: (16) 
Adamantine Armor, Power Attack, Cleave, Extra Rage, Improved Bullrush
Destructive Rage, Intimidating Rage, Leap Attack (-1/+5), Endurance, Steadfast Determination, 
Improved Sunder, Combat Brute, Shock Trooper, Exotic Weapon: Maul, 
Weapon Focus: Maul, Monkey Grip, Oversized Weapon

Flaws: (2)
Shaky, Unattentive

Skill Points: 128    Max Ranks: 30
Skills                      Abil Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Appraise                    Int    0    +2           2
Balance                     Dex    0    +4    +20    24
Bluff                       Cha    0    +1           1
Climb                       Str    30   +19   +20    69
Concentration               Con    0    +13          13
Craft (Repair Construct)    Int    30   +2           32
Decipher Script             Int    0    +2           2
Diplomacy                   Cha    0    +1           1
Disable Device              Dex    0    +4           4
Disguise                    Cha    0    +1           1
Escape Artist               Dex    0    +4           4
Forgery                     Int    0    +2           2
Gather Information          Cha    0    +1           1
Handle Animal               Cha    0    +1           1
Heal                        Wis    0    +1           1
Hide                        Dex    0    +4           1  
Intimidate                  Cha    30   +1           31
Jump                        Str    30   +19   +20    69
Knowledge ()                Int    0    +2           2
Listen                      Wis    0    +1    -2     -1
Move Silently               Dex    0    +4           4
Open Lock                   Dex    0    +4           4
Perform                     Cha    0    +1           1
Profession                  Wis    0    +1           1
Ride                        Dex    0    +4           4
Search                      Int    0    +2    -2     0
Sense Motive                Wis    0    +1           1
Sleight of Hand             Dex    0    +4           4
Spellcraft                  Int    0    +2           2
Spot                        Wis    0    +1           1
Survival                    Wis    0    +1           1
Swim                        Str    0    +19          19
Tumble                      Dex    4    +4    +20    28
Use Magic Device            Cha    0    +1           1
Use Rope                    Dex    0    +4           4[/sblock]
```

Please critique.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 18, 2007)

Almost done here...thought I'd post a WIP sheet to see about comments and possible problems.

Lemme know whatcha think!

[sblock]Name: Mei-Ying
Race: Human
Class: Monk 6 / Sorc 17 / Fatespinner 4
Exp: 

Desc: Mei-Ying is a tall, stately woman of slim build and exotic features common only to those that live on the island chains of the east. She is dressed in an opalescent robe of fine make that obscures her form save for her head...which is bald and adorned only with a magnificent jeweled circlet that comes to three peaks and sits high on her head. A large green stone, jade or emerald perhaps, is affixed to her forehead, just above her eyeline. Her fingernails are long and curved, and laquered in brightly colored patterns, with several ornamental rings. 

Str  8 -1  0
Dex 24 +7  6
Con 20 +5  6
Int 10 +0  2
Wis 12 +1  4
CHa 37 +13 10

HP 8+5d8+21d4 (218)
Init +7
Move: 50'
BAB +14/+9
Melee +13/+8
Ranged +21/16
Grapple +17
AC 57 (10 + 9 armor, +5 natural +7 dex + 5 Deflection +7 monk + 14 cha)

Will +30
Reflex +30
Fort +28

Race Abilities
Bonus Feat
Bonus skill points

Class Abilities
Improved Unarmed Attack
Improved Grapple
Flurry of Blows
Deflect Arrow
Evasion
Still Mind
Ki Strike (Magic)
Slow Fall 30'
Purity of Body
Improved Disarm

Metamagic Specialist (PHB2 Variant Class Ability)

Spin Fate
Fickle Finger of Fate
Spin Desting
Deny Fate, Resist Fate

Feats
1 Spell Penetration
1 Eschew Materials
3 Weapon Finesse
6 Ascetic Mage
9 Practiced Spellcaster
12 Empower Spell
15 Heighten Spell
18 Quicken Spell
21 Spell Knowledge
24 Ignore Material Components
27 Multispell

Skills 
Bluff (Cha) 15
Concentration (Con) 20
Diplomacy (Cha) 5
Knowledge (arcana) (Int) 10
Listen (Wis) 9
Profession (Gambler) (Wis) 5
Sense Motive (Wis) 5
Spellcraft (Int) 25
Spot (Wis) 9
Tumble (Dex) 5

Spell Slots (Caster level: 25, base DC = 23)
0 6/6, 1 - 10/10, 2 - 9/9, 3 - 9/9, 4 - 9/9, 5 - 9/9, 6 - 8/8, 7 - 8/8, 8 - 8/8, 9 - 8/8

Known
0 Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Light, Disrupt Undead, Message, Prestidigitation
1 Shield, Magic Missile, True Strike, Protection from Evil, Fists of Stone
2 Scorching Ray, Baleful Transposition, Glitterdust, False Life, Dimension Hop
3 Heroism, Suggestion, Heart of Water, Invisibility Sphere
4 Dimensional Anchor, Orb of Force, Greater Floating Disc, Dragon's Breath
5 Telekinesis, Sending, Wall of Force, Greater Blinking
6 Greater Dispel, Disintegrate, Chain Lightning, Analyze Dweomer
7 Limited Wish, Forcecage, Energy Immunity, Greater Teleport
8 Mind Blank, Moment of Prescience, Arcane Fusion: Greater
9 Shapechange, Crushing Hand, Gate

Equipment

Money: 17250

Weapon
Unarmed +22/+17, 1d10-1, Counts as Magic for DR purposes
Flurry +20/+20/+15, 1d10-1, counts as magic for DR purposes

Armor
Dyrr's Impervious Robe, +9 armor, Blade Barrier 1/day, 123k

Gear
Eye of the Jade City, 75000 (gem of seeing)
Ring of Spell Turning, 98250
Ring of Prot +5 and Feather Fall, 53k
Monk's Belt of Fortitude +6, 55k
Pale Green Prism Ioun Stone, 30k
Cloak of Etherealness, 55k
Gloves of Dexterity +6, 36k
Stone of Good Luck, 20k

Rod of Invulnerability, 600k
Circlet of Epic Charisma +10, 1mil
Vest of Epic Resistance +7, 490k

Tome of Leadership and Influence +5, 137,500
Manual of Quickness +4, 110,000

Background:
In the infinite multiverse of planes, there exists one that is home to the great Celestial Bureaucracy, where the Jade Emperor presides over his court of gods and immortals. Every soul is carefully assessed, weighed, and its life karmically appraised. Most are then sent back to the Material Plane in a new incarnation...the nature of which is determined by the life just ended. A few remain in the City of Jade, to become a minor functionary. Over centuries and millenia, some of those may be promoted to higher status. Some souls achieve exalted status by virtue of the enlightment they achieve during life as well. And yet others...have other advantages.

Mei Ying is the daughter of Suniyama, a relatively minor goddess of fortune, and a human man. However, Suniyama was demoted to mere Immortal as punishment for the forbidden dalliance with a mortal. Denied her powers, she could do nothing when her husband was killed in a war against invading  barbarians. In her grief she fled to a convent where her daughter was raised in monastic tradition. Despite her humble beginnings, Mei Ying's blood carried a fragment of her mother's former power. This power began to surface during her monastic training. At this time, Mei Ying confronted Suniyama and learned the truth of her heritage. Inspired, Mei Ying left the convent to find a means to achieve immortality, and perhaps even earn her own divinity in the process. This could be accomplished not merely by increasing her power...though that too was necessary...but also by accomplishing great and legendary deeds, and achieving ever greater levels of enlightenment. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 19, 2007)

Rino, any comments? Is it ok if I use these feats with my character?




			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> http://realmshelps.dandello.net/index.shtml
> I've found some feats from Dragon #305 I'd like to use on this site but I wanted to check with you first. Here they are:
> 
> [sblock=for your convenience]
> ...


----------



## Velmont (Jan 20, 2007)

I think Rino will review the characters this week-end.

I'm still waiting for some comments on mine, but I am in no hurry, as long as the game doesn't start without me 

Oh, and whata bout my background story? Too long?  I want to add the Waxing part of teh story, but the idea I have doesn't satisfy me... I'll need to think about it.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 20, 2007)

Note - character updated. Crunch is mostly done, background will be complete soon.

Questions or comments welcome.


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 21, 2007)

Ok here's my character stats. Background to come.  

[sblock]        
Epic Character:
Rolled a 95 for HP. +6 for first level, = 101 without con modifiers and such.
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=830797

Feats: 8
Epic Feats: 5 (2 warlock)

Name: Aurrelias Nershay
Class: Warlock 27
Age: 31
Race: Human          Height: 5' 11"
Size: Medium          Weight: 160 lbs
Gender: Male           Eyes: Blue
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral   Hair: Jet Black
Deity: Baccob               Skin: Pink

Class & Racial Traits:





Human
+1 Feat at first level
+4 skill points at first level, +1 skill point every consecutive level.

Warlock
Eldritch Blast 12d6 +1d6 (Feat) + 2d6(Item)
Damage Reduction 7/Cold Iron
Cold and Fire Resistance 10
Detect Magic at Will
Deceive Item (Can always take ten for Use Magic Device)
Fiendish Resilience 5 (Fast Healing 5 for two minutes 1/day)
Imbue Item 
Dark Invocations


Base                  Temp
Str: 19 (+4)      25(+7)      Level: 27     XP: 
Dex: 19 (+4)    25 (+7)      BAB: +19/14/9      HP: 293  (26d6+6+Con Mod X 27)
Con: 18 (+4)    24 +7)       Grapple: +?            Dmg Red: 7/Cold Iron 
Int:  19 (+4)     25 (+7)      Speed: 30 '             Spell Res: 40
Wis: 16 (+3)    22 (+6)      Init: +7                   Spell Save: +11
Cha: 25 (+7)    33 (+11)    ACP: -0                  Spell Fail: N/A




        Base  Armor  Shld  Dex  Size Nat Defl  Misc          Total
AC:   10  +    8        +7     +7            +5   +5                =     42


Touch: 22   
Flat-Footed: 35

           Base    Mod    Misc    Total
Fort:    10        +7        +5         +22
Ref:     10        +7        +5         +22
Will:    16        +6        +5         +21




Weapon                         Attack              Damage    Critical    Range  
Eldritch Blast                +29/+29             15d6+2          x2       60ft.
Warlock’s Scepter      +28/+23/+18        1d6+9          x2         N/A
Staff of Power          +28/+23/+18        1d6+9          x2         N/A


Equipment                               
Cloak of Epic Charisma  +8 (640,000)
Gloves of Dexterity +6 (36,000)
Tome of Leadership and Influence +5 (137,000)
Manual of Gainful Exercise +5 (137,000)
Manual of Bodily Health +5 (137,000)
Manual of Quickness in Action +5 (137,000)
Tome of Understanding +5 (137,000)
Tome of Clear Thought +5 (137,000)
Ring of Protection and Resistance +5 (50,000 +25,000X1.5) = 87,500
Amulet of Natural Armor +5 and Wisdom +6 ( 50,000 + 36,000 X1.5)= 104,00 
Ring of Regeneration and Sustenance (90,000 + 2,500x1.5)= 93,750
Mantle of Epic Spell Resistance (40) (290,000) 
Circlet of Intelligence +6 (36,000)
Bracers of Armor +8 (64,000)
2 Warlock’s Scepters (28,000x2)= 56,000
Earring of Fell Power (18,000x3) –Based off of Chausable of Fell power from Complete Arcane  (x3 cause doesn’t take up a slot. It’s and earring.)= 54,000
Belt of Giant Strength +6 (32,000)
Animated +5 Large Steel Shield with Moderate Fortification 100,170 GP
Boots of Hardiness +6 Con (32,000x1.5)= 48,000 
Staff of Power (211,000gp)
Bag of Holding Type 4 (10,000gp)

Starting Gold: 2,900,000 GP
Total Gold Spent: 2,821,420 GP
Total Gold Remaining:  78,580gp


Skills:
Skill Name                                 Ranks          Ability          Misc       Synergy          Total
Spellcraft                                       30                +7                                 +2                 =39
Knowledge (Arcana)                     30                +7                                                      =37 
Knowledge (The Plains)                30                +7                                                       =37
Concentration                                30                +7                                                      =37
Use Magic Device                         30               +11                                                     =41


Current Capacity: 
Carry Capacity: 
Languages:
Common, Infernal, Abyssal

Invocations Known
Least:
Eldritch Spear
Frightful Blast DC: 25
Dark One’s Own Luck
Darkness (Extra Invocation) 
Devil’s Sight (Extra Invocation)

Lesser:
Brimstone Blast DC 26
Eldritch Chain
Fell Flight
Flee the Scene (Extra Invocation)

Greater:
Eldritch Cone DC 28
Vitriolic Blast Dc 29
Repelling Blast DC 29

Dark:
Utterdark Blast DC 31
Eldritch Doom DC 31
Path of Shadow 
Retributive Invisibility (Extra Epic Invocation)


Feats: 
Weapon Focus: Ranged Spells
Weapon Specialization: Ranged Spells
Empower Spell-Like Ability: Eldritch Blast 3/day
Point Blank Shot
Precise Shot
Extra Invocation x3 (Anything but Dark)
Epic:
Dark Transient (Epic Warlock Feat, see link)
    -Fell Flight Speed Increased by 30ft, perfect maneuverability 
    -Greater Teleport at will for self
    -Greater Teleport at will but with chance of error if taking others with me
    -Plane Shift at will for self with perfect accuracy
    -Plane Shift at will but with chance of error if taking others with me

Eldritch Sculptor:
           -Can use two eldritch blasts per round
           -Can Imbue each with two essences (If you have Lord of Essences feat)
           -Eldritch Spear range increased to 500ft.
           -No more AoO’s when using Hideous Blow
           -Eldritch Chain can start up to 120 feet away and jumps 60ft.
           -Eldritch Doom blast shape increased to 40ft.
           -Eldritch Cone increased to 120ft.
           - +2 bonus to hit with eldritch blast

Lord of All Essences 
            -Can add two eldritch essences to each eldritch blast
            -If two different types of damage, deals half of each type.
            -DCs for all eldritch invocations increase by 2.

Epic Extra Invocation
Epic Eldritch Blast (+1d6)
[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 21, 2007)

My character is just about done (see post #77). All that remains to do is spells memorized, a wrap-up of the background, and whatever nerfage is necessary.


----------



## Rino (Jan 21, 2007)

did a quick look at the characters, might have missed some skill points + or - and i have the following comments

Pyrex: HP at 75% with 100% first lvl
voidrazer: please clear the attack bonus part a bit. I cant make sense of it
bloodweaver: where is that SR?  please add rage/frenzy HP. belt of wonders needs to be 360k but you have more then 200k left so no problem. ultimate defence +20, what source? bracers of melee need to go, to powerfull for that price.
H4H: MCoi??
velmont: add saves in all forms same as you dit with abilities. FSB? WWB? DWB? 
Shayuri: how did you add you cha to AC? ascetic mage, source please. monk's belt of fort +6, source?


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 21, 2007)

MCoI

*M*artyred *C*hampion *o*f *I*lmater


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 21, 2007)

Shayuri: how did you add you cha to AC? ascetic mage, source please. monk's belt of fort +6, source?

--
Of course. My apologies for not breaking it down more within the stats as shown.

The addition of Cha to AC comes from the Ascetic Mage feat, which is in Complete Adventurer. The feat has three effects. One, it allows one to freely multiclass between monk and sorceror levels and causes those two classes to stack for the purposes of determining the "monk AC bonus". Two, it allows a character to sacrifice spell slots to gain a bonus of +1 to hit and damage to unarmed attacks, per level of the slot sacrificed, for 1 round. And finally, it causes Cha to be added to AC instead of Wis.

A Monk's Belt of Fortitude is a Belt of Constitution +6, as per the core item Amulet of Health +6, only switched to a belt, with the functions of the core item Monk's Belt added on at a 50% surcharge for powers added to an existing item. Since a "belt" slot affects one's physical attributes, I didn't assess a slot affinity penalty.

Hope this clears things up!


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 21, 2007)

Is the attack bonus clear now?


----------



## Rino (Jan 21, 2007)

yep


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Rino said:
			
		

> bloodweaver: where is that SR?  please add rage/frenzy HP. belt of wonders needs to be 360k but you have more then 200k left so no problem. ultimate defence +20, what source? bracers of melee need to go, to powerfull for that price.




Mantel of Epic Spell Resistance: SR 40 from the Epic Handbook
Belt of Wonders: Understood
Ultimate Defense: Custom item from the DMG I 3.5. Used the custom prices in the back. 
Bracers of Melee: My only retort is that Gr. Bracers of Archery give the same bonuses for ranged attacks for the same price. My logic is that these bracers would give the same bonuses as well but for melee attacks only (plus these do not give a free feat). If the price needs to go up, that is understood. 

-Blood


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jan 22, 2007)

Well Rino I guess I am out, either my character sheet was perfect or I am not in the running.  So hope everything goes well.


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 22, 2007)

Rhino: Is my character fine? Almost done his bio. I wrote it ratehr interesting. Think you'll like it. Here's the updated char sheet with bio.
Char Sheet
[sblock]      
Epic Character:
Rolled a 95 for HP. +6 for first level, = 101 without con modifiers and such.
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=830797

Feats: 8
Epic Feats: 5 (2 warlock)

Name: Aurrelias Nershay
Class: Warlock 27
Age: 31
Race: Human          Height: 5' 11"
Size: Medium          Weight: 160 lbs
Gender: Male           Eyes: Blue
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral   Hair: Jet Black
Deity: Baccob               Skin: Pink

Class & Racial Traits:





Human
+1 Feat at first level
+4 skill points at first level, +1 skill point every consecutive level.

Warlock
Eldritch Blast 12d6 +1d6 (Feat) + 2d6(Item)
Damage Reduction 7/Cold Iron
Cold and Fire Resistance 10
Detect Magic at Will
Deceive Item (Can always take ten for Use Magic Device)
Fiendish Resilience 5 (Fast Healing 5 for two minutes 1/day)
Imbue Item 
Dark Invocations


Base                  Temp
Str: 19 (+4)      25(+7)      Level: 27     XP: 
Dex: 19 (+4)    25 (+7)      BAB: +19/14/9      HP: 293  (26d6+6+Con Mod X 27)
Con: 18 (+4)    24 +7)       Grapple: +?            Dmg Red: 7/Cold Iron 
Int:  19 (+4)     25 (+7)      Speed: 30 '             Spell Res: 40
Wis: 16 (+3)    22 (+6)      Init: +7                   Spell Save: +11
Cha: 25 (+7)    33 (+11)    ACP: -0                  Spell Fail: N/A




        Base  Armor  Shld  Dex  Size Nat Defl  Misc          Total
AC:   10  +    8        +7     +7            +5   +5                =     42


Touch: 22   
Flat-Footed: 35

           Base    Mod    Misc    Total
Fort:    10        +7        +5         +22
Ref:     10        +7        +5         +22
Will:    16        +6        +5         +21




Weapon                         Attack              Damage    Critical    Range  
Eldritch Blast                +29/+29             15d6+2          x2       60ft.
Warlock’s Scepter      +28/+23/+18        1d6+9          x2         N/A
Staff of Power          +28/+23/+18        1d6+9          x2         N/A


Equipment                               
Cloak of Epic Charisma  +8 (640,000)
Gloves of Dexterity +6 (36,000)
Tome of Leadership and Influence +5 (137,000)
Manual of Gainful Exercise +5 (137,000)
Manual of Bodily Health +5 (137,000)
Manual of Quickness in Action +5 (137,000)
Tome of Understanding +5 (137,000)
Tome of Clear Thought +5 (137,000)
Ring of Protection and Resistance +5 (50,000 +25,000X1.5) = 87,500
Amulet of Natural Armor +5 and Wisdom +6 ( 50,000 + 36,000 X1.5)= 104,00 
Ring of Regeneration and Sustenance (90,000 + 2,500x1.5)= 93,750
Mantle of Epic Spell Resistance (40) (290,000) 
Circlet of Intelligence +6 (36,000)
Bracers of Armor +8 (64,000)
2 Warlock’s Scepters (28,000x2)= 56,000
Earring of Fell Power (18,000x3) –Based off of Chausable of Fell power from Complete Arcane  (x3 cause doesn’t take up a slot. It’s and earring.)= 54,000
Belt of Giant Strength +6 (32,000)
Animated +5 Large Steel Shield with Moderate Fortification 100,170 GP
Boots of Hardiness +6 Con (32,000x1.5)= 48,000 
Staff of Power (211,000gp)
Bag of Holding Type 4 (10,000gp)

Starting Gold: 2,900,000 GP
Total Gold Spent: 2,821,420 GP
Total Gold Remaining:  78,580gp


Skills:
Skill Name                                 Ranks          Ability          Misc       Synergy          Total
Spellcraft                                       30                +7                                 +2                  39
Knowledge (Arcana)                     30                +7                                                       37 
Knowledge (The Plains)                30                +7                                                       37
Concentration                                30                +7                                                       37
Use Magic Device                         30               +11                                                      41


Current Capacity: 
Carry Capacity: 
Languages:
Common, Infernal, Abyssal

Invocations Known
Least:
Eldritch Spear
Frightful Blast DC: 25
Dark One’s Own Luck
Darkness (Extra Invocation) 
Devil’s Sight (Extra Invocation)

Lesser:
Brimstone Blast DC 26
Eldritch Chain
Fell Flight
Flee the Scene (Extra Invocation)

Greater:
Eldritch Cone DC 28
Vitriolic Blast Dc 29
Repelling Blast DC 29

Dark:
Utterdark Blast DC 31
Eldritch Doom DC 31
Path of Shadow 
Retributive Invisibility (Extra Epic Invocation)


Feats: 
Weapon Focus: Ranged Spells
Weapon Specialization: Ranged Spells
Empower Spell-Like Ability: Eldritch Blast 3/day
Point Blank Shot
Precise Shot
Extra Invocation x3 (Anything but Dark)
Epic:
Dark Transient (Epic Warlock Feat, see link)
    -Fell Flight Speed Increased by 30ft, perfect maneuverability 
    -Greater Teleport at will for self
    -Greater Teleport at will but with chance of error if taking others with me
    -Plane Shift at will for self with perfect accuracy
    -Plane Shift at will but with chance of error if taking others with me

Eldritch Sculptor:
           -Can use two eldritch blasts per round
           -Can Imbue each with two essences (If you have Lord of Essences feat)
           -Eldritch Spear range increased to 500ft.
           -No more AoO’s when using Hideous Blow
           -Eldritch Chain can start up to 120 feet away and jumps 60ft.
           -Eldritch Doom blast shape increased to 40ft.
           -Eldritch Cone increased to 120ft.
           - +2 bonus to hit with eldritch blast

Lord of All Essences 
            -Can add two eldritch essences to each eldritch blast
            -If two different types of damage, deals half of each type.
            -DCs for all eldritch invocations increase by 2.

Epic Extra Invocation
Epic Eldritch Blast (+1d6)
[/sblock]



Bio


[sblock]      
	Thalim rubbed his weary brow as he took a small break from his writing. He was getting too old for this. An elf of more than 700 years, Thalim was positively venerable. His gnarled fingers ached from hours of copying manuscripts and his eyes were beginninf to water. He knew his duty though. He was the head of the Arzuulth Library, the most comprehensive collection of rare tomes this side of the rift. He had a duty to the elven people, and he’d be damned if he didn’t do his part.
	After rubbing his hoary brow for several more seconds, he picked up his stylus again. Dipping the instrument into his ink vial, Thalim began to pen anew. The hours dragged on as he continued working. There was little time to rest for him. He still had two whole chapters to copy before he could go home. His eyes wandered to the water clock on his desk after several more minutes, and he was dismayed to find the hour to be half past two in the morning. He sighed wearily as the realization hit him. He had to be at the library at seven in the morning, and this manuscript would take several hours still to complete. He would be lucky if he got more than two hours of sleep.
	He was so engrossed in his thoughts that he didn’t even hear the gust of wind as the window above his desk flew open. Neither did he see a shadowy shape enter through the blatant opening. As a rule of thumb, the library was protected from magical entrance, but the elves had never imagined someone would be able to get by their security to make a physical entrance. 
	Several moments later, after putting the finishing touches on a particularly interesting passage, he was rudely awakened from his stupor by a whisper in his right ear. “You have something I want.” Thalim twirled around in his chair, his old bones creaking, as his eyes searched frantically for the intruder.  There was no one behind him. Taking a deep sigh of relief, Thalim figured his old mind was playing tricks on him. He turned back to resume his work. 
	Thalim let out a startled shriek. A tall, dark figure towered over him while cold, icy blue eyes stared deep into his. A harsh, cold voice issued from the intruder. 
	“You have something I want.” The figure just stood there, unmoving, waiting for a response. 
	Thalim was terrified. “Exc…c…excuse me?” The elderly elf rocked back on his chair in fright. The antique chair, almost as old as Thalim himself, groaned in protest. 
	The figure stooped down and thrust his face in front of Thalim’s, giving him a good look at the intruder’s face. “I said… you have something I want.” The intruder grinned wickedly. Thalim shuddered. He was obviously a human, having none of the willowy build or pointed ears the elves were known for. Handsome too, as far as human standards went. He looked to be about 30 winters or so, as much as Thalim could tell from his knowledge of the elves’ short-lived neighbors. His hawkish head was covered in slick, black hair with a small, angular beard of the same color covering his chin. Thalim couldn’t see anything else of the man past the eerie darkness that surrounded them. 
	“And… what… what… would that be?” Thalim asked timidly.
	The man chuckled harshly as he took a step back. Thalim suppressed a sigh of relief. The man pointed to the library before them with a sweep of his arm. “This is the legendary Arzuulth library, is it not? Surely you elves have something of worth in this place. A magical tome perhaps?” He winked knowingly at Thalim. “Perhaps a certain red-covered book called of ‘the tome of Influence’?” 
	“Umm… I have no knowledge of such a book, Perhaps you are mistaken.”
	The man chuckled once more, but in a friendlier manner. “Perhaps I’ll just have a look then.” With the words barely out of his lips, the man vanished. Thalim clutched his breast as a gasp of terror escaped his weathered lips. Shaking his head vigorously, Thalim attempted to get back to his work, trying to get the frightening man out of his mind.
	He was interrupted once more form his work several minutes later. With a poof of smoke, the man reappeared as before, a large book clutched to his side. He grinned. “Found it.” He then started to walk towards the still-open window.
	Thalim coughed. “Umm… excuse me… sir. That… that book’s…not for sale.”
	The man stopped in his tracks. “Oh really? Are your sure.” He disappeared with a flash and reappeared right behind the elderly elf. “I really like this book… surely we can come to some sort of agreement.” He paused for a few moments, before disappearing once more. He materialized in front of the elf again, a grin on his face. “I know. You’re a scholar, right?” Thalim nodded wordlessly. “You’re good at writing. How about I pay for this book by allowing you to write a biography on me.”  
	Thalim coughed roughly. He immediately thought of refusing, but then the cold-hard truth set in. This man could easily kill a trained, elven soldier. What possible hope did an elderly elf have against such an unnatural man? His only hope was to do whatever the man told him, and hope for the best. “I guess… I guess that could work. What is your name sir?”
	The man grinned and his icy blue eyes danced with glee. “The name’s Aurrelias Nershay.”



	Aurrelias was born to a relatively poor farming family. His father and mother, being of humble origin, had next to no knowledge of the arcane, and so were naturally terrified when there only son began to exhibit unnatural powers at the age of seven. After nearly killing them in a temper tantrum, his parents gave him over to the local priests of Helm to be ‘exercised’. Finding a visible taint, but having no idea of its origin, the priests took the boy into their custody for further monitoring. His parents, frightened and confused, quickly agreed. 
	After casting several spells of detection and imploring their deity for guidance, the priests were finally able to determine the nature of the taint. They identified the boy as a potential warlock, but were unable to explain how a simple farmer boy could have garnered such powers. They questioned his parents, but were unable to find any reason for the boy to have such powers.

One particular priest, a young friar by the name of Talthus, was troubled by the lack of evidence. “The boy got this taint form somewhere… we just have to find out where.” Feeling the parents were the key, the young man revisited the Nershays. Upon arriving at their farm, the friar could immediately tell something was out of place. The livestock were nowhere in sight, and the farm door was laying to the side, broken off its hinges. With much trepidation, the friar inched to the door and looked in. What he saw in that barn was never actually recorded, as the church felt that such information was too disturbing to repeat in their annuls. 
Rumors spread, however, that Mr. Nershay killed his wife in a homicidal rage, and then strangled himself in her entrails. Upon further inspection, the priests found that the family heirloom, and old sword from the Ill-Earth war a hundred years ago, held a bound demonic spirit. It is presumed that the malicious entity corrupted the boy in his mother’s womb, and then drove the couple into madness years later. The entire farm was destroyed, the artifact with it, and marked as blighted land. The friar was horribly scarred by what he saw, and left the congregation a month later. Just before leaving, he told the boy his parent’s fate. He has not been seen since.
The boy grew up under the watchful gaze of the Helmite priests. Always told his powers were a curse, the boy grew into a rather sullen and depressed teenager. Feeling unwanted in the church, the boy fled at the age of 15. By this time, his powers had matured further, and he was able to make a living on the street as a performer. 
After a particularly skilled performance, Aurrelias was approached by an armored man. Introducing himself as Cairo, a leader of a mercenary band, the man offered Aurrelias a position in his ranks. “I can be them blast of yers are more than just fer show. Fancy hittin’ an enemy wit’ ‘em?” Thrilled, Aurrelias accepted. 
Aurrelias displayed a natural skill in combat, and quickly went climbed up the ranks. By the age of nineteen, he had already attained the rank of second in command, the youngest mercenary to do so. Impressed by the now young man’s skills, Cairo gave Aurrelias more and more dangerous tasks. He excelled at all of them and quickly surpassed even Cairo’s skills. Upon reaching his 21st birthday, Cairo approached Aurrelias. He explained that the young man’s skill far surpassed his own, and that Aurrelias should take his position as head of the Red Blades. Aurrelias declined, explaining that his was a free spirit, and he didn’t want to be bogged down by command. With nothing more for him to do in the band, Aurrelias quit. After a heartfelt embrace with Cairo, whom he felt was a father to him, the young man left.



Aurrelias grinned at Thalim as he finished the first chapter. “The rest, they say, is history. I made a name for myself as a freelance adventurer and garnered some fancy items. I increased in skill, and everything was dandy.” He scowled as a thought came to him. “Of course, there was this one time, thing’s weren’t too peachy.”
“You see, I was traveling with this one group of adventurers like myself. There was this elven wizard who thought she was all that, and a dwarven brawler itching for a fight. Don’t have a clue what the two were doing together. Seemed an unlikely paring to me.”
“We were searching these ruins when out of nowhere pops this little imp. The little blighter somehow got it into his thick little skull that he could take us. The dwarf, having not had his chopping fix for several hours, charged the little blighter and swung with all his might. The little blighter just laughed as the axe bounced harmlessly off him and struck the unlucky dwarf dead, just by looking at him. The elf wench was the next to go.”
“Needless to say, I was shocked. Just as I was going to wait for the inevitable, the little bastard squeals with delight and shifts to his real form. Turns out the bloody thing was the Dark Lord Mephistopheles in disguise. Go figure. Anyway, he starts cackling at me, while fire and brimstone shoot all over the place, not even singing me. I just laugh back at him and launch an eldritch blast at his ugly face… BIG MISTAKE. I put all I had into that blast, and it didn’t even scratch him. He just laughed all the louder as he shot something at me. Everything goes dark, and the next thing I know, I’m in one of the lower hells!”
“I got out of there, eventually. I had to kill just about every horned freak in the establishment, but hey… I did it. Don’t look at me like that. Ok… so maybe not everyone. Am I supposed to count when I’m blasting for my life? Anyway, Mephistopheles left me alone after that. I was changed though. I felt much stronger, as if I could take on the world. I started developing strange powers. Well… stranger.” 
“Anyway… so here I am. Taking a magical book from an elven library.” The man looked down at the water clock still laying on Thalim’s desk. “Damn. Looks like I’ve got to go. Bye.” Without another word, the man vanished.
Thalim sighed, and looked at the manuscript in his hands. Sighing, he went back to work.
[/sblock]

Sorry it's so long


----------



## Rino (Jan 22, 2007)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> Well Rino I guess I am out, either my character sheet was perfect or I am not in the running.  So hope everything goes well.




look at the topic, I'm doing the sheets so I have finished characters to choose from. But final party will be formed on the 27th or 28th


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 22, 2007)

Rino said:
			
		

> Pyrex: HP at 75% with 100% first lvl




I'll update HP later today when I finish sorting (and costing) out my spells.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jan 22, 2007)

Rino said:
			
		

> look at the topic, I'm doing the sheets so I have finished characters to choose from. But final party will be formed on the 27th or 28th




Right and sorry but I just don't feel like I should continue trying to complete the character sheet.  With no input as to my sheet I feel it best to duck out and let the others who are get the positions.  No ill feelings have fun.


----------



## Rino (Jan 22, 2007)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> Right and sorry but I just don't feel like I should continue trying to complete the character sheet.  With no input as to my sheet I feel it best to duck out and let the others who are get the positions.  No ill feelings have fun.




I had your sheet ready for printing but my USB stick is a bit of a mess so I missed it completly. sorry for letting you out. I´ll take a look in the morning if you still want in


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 23, 2007)

Ok. Crunch is done. Will add in a brief description and background in the near future. 

Granite, The Land's Retribution
-Blood


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey Rino, any comments about my character, or those feats I posted?


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 23, 2007)

I know you're pretty busy, but about my character sheet. Any first impressions? Am I even being considered?


----------



## Rino (Jan 23, 2007)

Paper_Bard said:
			
		

> I know you're pretty busy, but about my character sheet. Any first impressions? Am I even being considered?




looks good, I still have to numbre crunch it. but every character posted before the 26th will be considered



			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> Hey Rino, any comments about my character, or those feats I posted?




I took a look at your character a long time ago, but cant find the feats. your character is incubus right?


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 23, 2007)

So you're fine with the warlock feats from WOTC article I found? You like his bio? I know it was rushed at the end... but a guy has to sleep sometime


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 23, 2007)

These feats



			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> http://realmshelps.dandello.net/index.shtml
> I've found some feats from Dragon #305 I'd like to use on this site but I wanted to check with you first. Here they are:
> 
> [sblock=for your convenience]
> ...


----------



## Rino (Jan 23, 2007)

wont allow them


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 23, 2007)

My character should (barring mistakes) be complete now.

Now all I need to do is write a background. 

*Abjurer 3 / Master Spec 10 / Initiate 7 / Epic Master Spec 7*
[sblock]

```
[B]Name:[/B] 
[B]Class:[/B] Abjurer 3 / Master Spec 10 / Initiate 7 / Epic Master Spec 7
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG
[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B] 14  +2 (2p  +5 Inh)                [B]Level:[/B] 27       [B]XP:[/B] 
[B]Dex:[/B] 21  +5 (2p  +5 Inh +6 Enh)         [B]BAB:[/B] +13        [B]HP:[/B]  217 (27d4 + 135)
[B]Con:[/B] 21  +5 (2p  +5 Inh +6 Enh)         [B]Grapple:[/B] +15     
[B]Int:[/B] 35 +12 (16p +5 Inh +6 Enh +6Lvl)   [B]Speed:[/B] 30'       
[B]Wis:[/B] 23  +6 (4p  +5 Inh +6 Enh)         [B]Init:[/B] +5        
[B]Cha:[/B] 15  +2 (2p  +5 Inh)                [B]ACP:[/B] -0         

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10   +10    +0    +5    +0    +5    +5    35
[B]Touch:[/B] 20              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 30

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      9    +5    +5   +19
[B]Ref:[/B]                       9    +5    +5   +19
[B]Will:[/B]                     17    +6    +5   +28

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Dagger                    +7      1d4+0        19x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Abyssal, Celestial, Common, Draconic, Infernal

[B]Class Features (Wizard):[/B]
    Scribe Scroll 
    Summon Familiar

[b]Class Features (Master Specialist):[/b]
    Caster Level Increase  (+4 to Caster Level for Abj spells)
    Minor Esoterica        (+1/2 Class level on Dispel checks)
    Moderate Esoterica     (Evasion + Mettle for 1/rd/SL when casting Abj spells)
    Major Esoterica        (1/day cast Personal abj spell as Touch)
    Bonus Feat             (Skill Focus: Spellcraft)
    Bonus Feat             (Spell Focus: Abjuration)
    Bonus Epic Feat x2

[b]Class Features (Initiate of the Sevenfold Veil):[/b]
    Warding (Sp) 4/day     (Create Personal, Area & Wall wards)
    Seven Veils            (Can use all 7 layers of a Prismatic Sphere)
    Unimpeachable Abj      (+7 to DC to Dispel casters Abj spells)
    Unanswerable Strike    (+4 bonus to Dispel or Counterspell Abj spells)
    Reactive Warding (SP)  (May raise a warding as an immediate action)
    Double Warding         (Wardings may contain two layers)
    Kaleidoscopic Doom     (Targeted Greater Dispel 1/day, each dispelled spell
                            inflicts a veil working up from Red)
[B]Feats:[/B] (8)
 1  Eschew Materials
 1  Spell Penetration
 3  Maximize Spell
 B  Skill Focus(Spellcraft)
 6  Spell Focus (Abj)
 9  Widen Spell
 B  Spell Focus, Greater (Abj)
12  Quicken Spell
15  Greater Spell Penetration
18  Twin Spell

[b]Epic Feats:[/b] (5)
21 Improved Spell Capacity (10th)
 B Ignore Material Components
24 Epic Spell Penetration
 B Spell Stowaway (Time Stop)
27 Improved Metamagic
    
Abj    1- 3 (Int +4) 42 (Int 18 @ L1)
MSpec  1- 4 (Int +4) 28
MSpec  5-10 (Int +5) 40 (Int 20 @ L8)
Init   1- 2 (Int +5) 16
Init   3- 7 (Int +6) 45 (Int 22 @ L16)
MSpec 11-17 (Int +9) 84 (Int 28 @ L20)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 237       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 30/15
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
  Appraise*                2   +12          +14
  Balance*                 2    +5           +7
  Climb*                   3    +2           +5
  Concentration           25    +5          +30
  Craft(Alchemy)           3   +12          +15
  Craft(Armorsmith)        3   +12          +15
  Craft(Metalwork)         3   +12          +15
  Craft(Stonework)         3   +12          +15
  Craft(Weaponsmith)       3   +12          +15
  Craft(Woodwork)          3   +12          +15
  Decipher Script         13   +12          +25
  Diplomacy*               1    +2     +2    +5
  Heal*                    9    +6          +15
  Kn(Arcana)              13   +12          +25
  Kn(Architecture)         3   +12          +15
  Kn(Dungeoneering)        3   +12          +15
  Kn(Geography)            3   +12          +15
  Kn(History)              3   +12          +15
  Kn(Nature)               5   +12          +17
  Kn(Nobility)             3   +12          +15
  Kn(Religion)             3   +12          +15
  Kn(Planes)               8   +12          +20
  Listen*                  4    +6          +10
  Search*                  3   +12          +15
  Sense Motive*           15    +3          +18
  Spellcraft              26   +12    +2    +40
  Spot*                    9    +6          +15
  Survival*                5    +3    +2    +10
  Swim*                    2    +2           +4

*Cross-Class skill

[b]Primary Spellbooks[/b]:
  Lvl 0: All PH Cantrips

  Lvl 1: Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Erase, Expeditious Retreat, 
         Feather Fall, Identify, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Pro: Evil, 
         Shield, True Strike, Unseen Servant

  Lvl 2: Alter Self, Arcane Lock, Continual Flame, Detect Thoughts, 
         Knock, Locate Object, Resist Energy, See Invisibility, Shatter

  Lvl 3: Arcane Sight, Blink, Dispel Magic, Displacement, Fireball, 
         Fly, Magic Circle: Evil, Nondetection, 
         Pro: Energy, Shrink Item, Tongues, Water Breathing

  Lvl 4: Assay Resistance, Black Tentacles, Detect Scrying, 
         Dimensional Anchor, Dim Door, Fire Shield, Invisibility(Greater), 
         Orb of Force*, Polymorph, Remove Curse, Solid Fog, Stone Shape, 
         Stoneskin, Wall of Fire

  Lvl 5: Blink(Greater)*, Baleful Polymorph, Break Enchantment, Cloudkill, 
         Contact Other Plane, Dismissal, Duelward*, Fabricate, 
         Major Creation, Private Sanctum, Reciprocal Gyre*, Refusal*, 
         Sending, Shadow Evocation, Telekinesis, Telepathic Bond, 
         Vitriolic Sphere*, Wall of Force, Wall of Stone

  Lvl 6: Acid Fog, AMF, Analyze Dwoemer, Chain Lightning, Contingency, 
         Disintegrate, Dispel(Greater), Globe of Invulnerablity, 
         Karmic Retribution*, Lucubration, Permanent Image, Prismatic Aura*, 
         Rary's Arcane Conversion*, Repulsion, Sign of Sealing(Greater)*, 
         True Seeing, Wall of Iron

  Lvl 7: Arcane Sight(Greater), Banishment, Energy Immunity*, Forcecage, 
         Instant Summons, Magnificent Mansion, Limited Wish, Phase Door, 
         Plane Shift, Project Image, Scrying(Greater), Sequester, Simulacrum, 
         Spell Turning, Teleport(Greater), 

  Lvl 8: Anticipate Teleportation(Greater)*, Dimensional Lock, Discern Location, 
         Iron Body, Maze, Mind Blank, Moment of Prescience, 
         Planar Binding (Greater), Polar Ray, Poly Any Object, Prismatic Wall, 
         Prot from Spells, Screen
 
  Lvl 9: Absorption*, Disjunction, Etherealness, Foresight, Gate, Genius Loci*, 
         Imprisonment, Prismatic Deluge, Prismatic Sphere, Reaving Dispel*, 
         Shades, Shapechange, Summon IX, Summon Elemental Monolith*, 
         Teleportation Circle, Time Stop, Wish

Free Pages by Level = 347

Total Pages = 681

*Complete Arcane / Complete Mage


[b]Spells/Day:	0    1    2     3    4    5    6    7    8    9    10[/b]
                4+1  4+4  4+4   4+4  4+4  4+3  4+3  4+3  4+3  4+2  1+2

[b]Prepared Spells:[/b]
  Lvl  0: 

  Lvl  1: 

  Lvl  2: 

  Lvl  3: 

  Lvl  4: Assay Resistance, Detect Scrying, Dimensional Anchor, 
          Invis(Greater), Orb of Force, <two open>

  Lvl  5: Blink(Greater), Break Enchantment, Duelward, Reciprocal Gyre,
          Sending, Telekinesis, Vitriolic Sphere

  Lvl  6: AMF, Disintegrate, Dispel(Greater) x2, Rary's Arcane Conversion,
          True Seeing x2, 

  Lvl  7: Arcane Sight(Greater), Energy Immunity x5, Limited Wish
 
  Lvl  8: Mind Blank, Moment of Prescience, Poly Any
  
  Lvl  9: Absorption, Prismatic Sphere, Reaving Dispel, Shades, 
          Shapechange, Time Stop

  Lvl 10: Quickened Sequester, Quickened Spell Turning, <one open>


[B]Equipment:                       Cost  Weight[/B]  2.9M GP
  Explorers Outfit		 

  Tome +5 x6                825,000gp

  Int & Wis +6               90,000gp  (Headband)
                                       (Goggles)
  Dex & Con +6               90,000gp  (Amulet/Periapt)
                                       (Vest)
                                       (Robe)
                                       (Belt)
                                       (Cloak)
  Bracers +10               100,000gp  (Bracers)
  Caster Glove x2            50,000gp  (Gloves) [DMGII]
  Ring of Fast Healing
   and Protection +5        375,000gp  (Ring1)
  Ring of Spell Battle[1]    67,000gp  (Ring2)
  Boots of Speed             12,000gp  (Boots)

  Rod of Excellent Magic    650,000gp  (Right Caster Glove)
  Rod of Invulnerability[2] 600,000gp  (Left Caster Glove)

  Handy Haversack             2,000gp   5lb
  Blessed Book[3]            12,500gp
  Blessed Book[4]            12,500gp


Total                     2,886,000gp

[B]Total Weight:[/B]6lb      [B]Money:[/B]  pp  gp  sp

[1]Ring of Spell Battle
  • Automatically aware of all spellcasting within 60'. 
  • May make Spellcraft checks to ID at normal DC.
  • 1/day can Dispel or Redirect spell as an immediate action.

[2]Rod of Invulnerablity grants:
  • +5 enhancement bonus to natural armor. 
  • +5 resistance bonus on saving throws. 
  • Damage reduction 15/adamantine. 
  • Immunity to critical hits. 
  • Spell resistance 32. 

[3]Blessed Book
This book is his primary spellbook and contains
a complete copy of his spells.

[4]Blessed Book
This book is his travelling spellbook and contains
a complete copy of his spells.

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                 33    66   100   200   500
 
[B]Age:[/B]
[B]Height:[/B] 
[B]Weight:[/B] 
[B]Eyes:[/B]
[B]Hair:[/B]
[B]Skin:[/B]
```

*Active Effects:*

Item Based Effects
 Fast Healing 3
 DR 15/Adamantine
 Immune to Critcal Hits
 SR 32

Permanent Spells
 Arcane Sight
 Darkvision
 Detect Magic
 Read Magic
 See Invisibility
 Tongues

Currently Active Spells
 Detect Scrying
 Energy Immunity(Acid, Cold, Electric, Fire, Sonic)
 Mind Blank
 Moment of Prescience
[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 24, 2007)

Rino said:
			
		

> wont allow them




Ok. Then my character is completed.

(Except for this question I had a while ago about Deities. Since we're supposed to be closely connected to a deity we will need to know which deities are available (or unavailable as it were) for us to choose from. Unless we're using the standard DnD gods)


----------



## James Heard (Jan 24, 2007)

I thought that it was pretty clear from the inclusion of the Forgotten Realms deities book that this was probably going to be a FR game, with FR deities, and with all the exclusions for books to use as well that's been why I haven't been particularly quick to make up a character for it. I mean, at 27th level in the realms you're basically just getting into the realm where you can tell people in power to go stuff themselves.


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 24, 2007)

Perhaps, but maybe he just included that book in the list because he happens to own it.
 To me it's not really a problem of how limited the list is (because my DnD library is limited to the SRD and whatever else I can find on the internet), but how inclusive it is. My character is a lot weaker than he could be if I owned all those books and that's a relative disadvantage against both the other PCs and the NPCs, though I don't really mind the challenge. My usefulness really depends on RP-substitution skills, an uncertain instrument to say the least, but at least a good way to get laid   .


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 24, 2007)

My impression was that the game was set in a homebrew world that used FR as a resource. I hope that is correct or I'll need to do a major character revamp


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 24, 2007)

My characters history is such that he has been to the Realms but is from "elsewhere".

As long as Ilmater is an available deity it should be okay in or out of Faerun.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 24, 2007)

Same thing. I've named no place, only the person around my characters, and his god Selûne. So as far as Selûne exists, he should be ok.

I'll produce a sheet for each human and dire wolf form as soon as I have an jour in front of my computer, which means probably ebfore teh week-end.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Fighter Class*:
Bloodweaver1: Barbarian 1/Exotic Weapon Master 1/Warforged Juggernaunt 5/Fighter 10/F. Beserker 10
Velmont: Favored Soul 9 / Silverstar 10 / Lycanthrope 2 / Dire Wolf 6
Hero4hire: Monk 2/Paladin 4/Pious Templar 8/Martyred Champion 10/Risen Martyr

*Arcane Class*:
Pyrex: Abjurer 3 / Master Spec 10 / Initiate 7 / Epic Master Spec 7
Paper Bard: Warlock 27
Shayuri: Monk 6 / Sorc 17 / Fatespinner 4

*Divine Class*:
Voidrazor: Cleric 26/ Hierophant 1

*Support Class*:
Nephtys: Succubus 6hd+6la, blackguard 3, Marshal 12
Vertexx69: Fighter 3rd / Wizard 7th / Arcane Archer 17th


*****

Submissions (unless I missed someone, my apologies)

-Blood


----------



## Velmont (Jan 25, 2007)

That mean if we fall on a trap with DC:21 to search it, we are all dead 

By the way, as an equivalent 19th level Favored soul, I could also fill the divine slot, but not quite as good as Voidrazor.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 25, 2007)

added my familiar to my stat block. I would put her in one of those collapsable buttons but I don't know how to make them   

hehe traps don't concern me (flying and all) aside from Anti Magic fields of course.

Can Imbue Arrow be used for other spells like true strike or magic weapon etc.?


----------



## Velmont (Jan 25, 2007)

Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> hehe traps don't concern me (flying and all) aside from Anti Magic fields of course.




Don't tell that. A magical trap with a proximity trigger and a good spell can get anyone easily, even if flying.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 25, 2007)

Character sheet updated. Basic background info filled in.

It's kind of vague, since I don't know what the starting situation of the game is. As usual, if there's anything that needs changing, or questions, just lemme know.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 25, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Don't tell that. A magical trap with a proximity trigger and a good spell can get anyone easily, even if flying.




Oh well, guess we will just have to rely on the divine casters stand the vigil with find traps


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 25, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> *Fighter Class*:
> Bloodweaver1: Barbarian 1/Exotic Weapon Master 1/Warforged Juggernaunt 5/Fighter 10/F. Beserker 10
> Velmont: Favored Soul 9 / Silverstar 10 / Lycanthrope 2 / Dire Wolf 6
> Hero4hire: Monk 2/Paladin 4/Pious Templar 8/Martyred Champion 10/Risen Martyr
> ...




My character can probably do a decent job as a fighter as well, with 7 attacks a round (unhasted) and up to 48 additional damage per attack and a decent crit-range his main weakness is his chance of actually hitting anything. 



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> That mean if we fall on a trap with DC:21 to search it, we are all dead




I have pretty good saves, a portable hole (as soon as I can afford to buy it), and the ability to teleport at will. If you all get killed I can probably get you back to a cleric for resurrections (supposing I had a reason to   ).


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 25, 2007)

We should Gate in something with trapfinding when in areas that seem dangerous.


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 25, 2007)

My character can also teleport at will. Also, he can take people with him, but he suffers the chance of error in location. He can also plane shift at will. Anybody want to visit the etheral realm for a little vacation?


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 26, 2007)

There's no shortage of travel magic amongst the PC's, but that's to be expected at this level.


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 26, 2007)

Sorry. Just kind of geekin' out about this. Gonna be good!


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 26, 2007)

Elezaeren is finally done.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 26, 2007)

Updated my sheets here. I put one stats sheet for each form. In teh dire wolf form, I have strikeout the equipement I thought should dissapear as I couldn't see a wolf (or dog) wearing them. If you think I am wrong in my choice, tell it.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 26, 2007)

Actually, as of the latest erratta, *all* of your equipment melds and becomes non-functional when you use the Alternate Form ability.

That, and you copy/pasted your link wrong.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 26, 2007)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Actually, as of the latest erratta, *all* of your equipment melds and becomes non-functional when you use the Alternate Form ability.
> 
> That, and you copy/pasted your link wrong.




Ouch!


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 26, 2007)

Has there been another change since 2/16/06? That's the last change that appears on the Official D&D Errata page. There it states that items meld into the new form when using the Druid's Wildshape ability. But items worn while using the Alternate Form special ability, Polymorph Self or Shapechange are retained so long as the new form can use them. Items that can't be held or worn by the new form fall to the ground. A werewolf in hybrid form would retain the use of all its items.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 26, 2007)

I may have misread.

My understanding was that Wildshape turned off all your items because it was now bases on Alternate Form instead of Polymorph.

Ah, now I see the source of the confusion.

The RotG article on Polymorph/Alternate Form states that when you use Alternate form to assume a form of type Animal that all your equipment is unusable (in the case of the Druid Wildshape it melds with your form).

It's probably reasonable to assume that some of your equipment would still be available in Hybrid form though.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 26, 2007)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> I may have misread.
> 
> My understanding was that Wildshape turned off all your items because it was now bases on Alternate Form instead of Polymorph.
> 
> ...




The third polymorph article section on equipment is explicit on this. Hybrid form would keep all it equipment, animal form would keep necklace and rings (probably belt too), but drop body slot items cloak and boots. Of course, its all the DM's call.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 26, 2007)

Ahh, that's the piece that was missing.  Thanks.

The druid in my tabletop game will be happy to hear that his rings & amulet will generally work.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 26, 2007)

Druidic Wildshape *does* have the problem with items melding into the new form. The trick is to take off the relevant items before changing. It doesn't work well if you change forms often, but if you have one form that you use most of the time you're golden. If have money and can buy magic items I'd invest in Wild dragonscale full plate. Wear it when you Wildshape and the armor meld into the new form, getting rid of the non-proficiency penalty but still providing the armor bonus due to the Wild enchantment. The DM may nix such strategies, of course, but they are perfectly legal.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 26, 2007)

We didn't get as far as full-plate but said druid is already outfitted with a Wild Chitin Breastplate.


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 28, 2007)

I finished my character quite a while ago, but now when I go back to look at him again I find myself questioning some of my choices. The Marshal has a class ability called Minor Aura that grants his charisma bonus as a bonus on certain rolls to him and his allies, at my level I have 6 such auras. One of them grants a bonus to damage rolls during a charge (and another the same bonus when flanking) and that's what I'm asking for your power-gaming advice about.
How often do you Charge at this level? Isn't it in most cases just as good a choice to move into position and flank during your first round (and then get the bonus for all of your attacks in the full round), or use my Dexterity Check aura to get unbeatable Initiative? Isn't my Charge Aura a bit redundant? Should I replace it with an aura that gives a bonus to Intelligence Checks (giving us near unlimited Knowlege) or bonuses to specific saving throws (not my favorite, btw) or something else? Please share your wisdom.


Minor Aura: A minor aura lets allies add the marshal's Charisma bonus (if any) to certain rolls.

Accurate Strike: Bonus on rolls made to confirm critical hits. 
*Art of War: Bonus on disarm, trip, bull rush, and sunder attempts. 
Demand Fortitude: Bonus on Fortitude saves. 
*Determined Caster: Bonus on rolls to overcome spell resistance. 
Force of Will: Bonus on Will saves. 
Master of Opportunity: Bonus to Armor Class against attacks of opportunity. 
*Master of Tactics: Bonus on damage rolls when flanking. 
*Motivate Charisma: Bonus on Charisma checks and Charisma-based skill checks. 
Motivate Constitution: Bonus on Constitution checks and Constitution-based skill checks. 
*Motivate Dexterity: Bonus on Dexterity checks, Dexterity-based skill checks, and initiative checks. 
Motivate Intelligence: Bonus on Intelligence checks and Intelligence-based skill checks. 
Motivate Strength: Bonus on Strength checks and Strength-based skill checks. 
Motivate Wisdom: Bonus on Wisdom checks and Wisdom-based skill checks. 
*Over the Top: Bonus on damage rolls when charging. 
Watchful Eye: Bonus on Reflex saves. 

*chosen auras.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 28, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> I finished my character quite a while ago, but now when I go back to look at him again I find myself questioning some of my choices. The Marshal has a class ability called Minor Aura that grants his charisma bonus as a bonus on certain rolls to him and his allies, at my level I have 6 such auras. One of them grants a bonus to damage rolls during a charge (and another the same bonus when flanking) and that's what I'm asking for your power-gaming advice about.
> How often do you Charge at this level? Isn't it in most cases just as good a choice to move into position and flank during your first round (and then get the bonus for all of your attacks in the full round), or use my Dexterity Check aura to get unbeatable Initiative? Isn't my Charge Aura a bit redundant? Should I replace it with an aura that gives a bonus to Intelligence Checks (giving us near unlimited Knowlege) or bonuses to specific saving throws (not my favorite, btw) or something else? Please share your wisdom.
> 
> 
> ...




Some of those bonus really depend on the party make up and the tank that rolls with it. For example, the tank that I built would charge anytime it can. For the sheer damage potential it can do on a charge (PA -1/+5.. +100), plus the combo feats (combat brute, shoke trooper)  that come into affect on the round after a charge. 

So it depends, really. I would hold off selecting which aura's until you know the party make up. 

-Blood


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 28, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> So it depends, really. I would hold off selecting which aura's until you know the party make up.
> 
> -Blood




Meh! No offense, I generally dont approve of such metagaming. It isnt like in his career as a Marshal he knew he would be a part of this weird congregation.

I would take what auras that you think the character would take.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 28, 2007)

Personally I see virtue in 'finding potential build synergies' but can see how it might be considered 'metagaming'. So rather than guessing at potential party composition, I'll just say that full attack on charge builds are likely to be more common at this level given that psionics (one of the few things that has ways to get an extra move action) aren't available.

I think your picks are good Nephtys. I'd probably take Demand Fortitude and Motivate Intelligence over Master of War and Master of Tactics. I could be wrong, but my impression of epic play is that fortitude save-or-dies will be common and it will be really important to know exactly what it is you're fighting.


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 28, 2007)

I think that on our level it's more important to win initiative than to do an extra 21 damage on a charge (especially since most of the characters are unlikely to charge at all), so I'll probably use Motivate Dexterity the first round of combat (or when I expect that combat may be imminent). That leaves little room for Over the Top.
Demand Fortitude could be useful, but my character already has a Fort save of 45 and most save or die spells can be prevented by magical preparations.  
I rather like the idea of being able to effortlessly disarm a Balor or knock a Solar on his ass, it gives my character a bit of a swashbucklery feel so I think I'll keep Art of War. Disarm can be devastating against an enemy with only one weapon and if I do it unarmed I can simply grab their weapon and use it against them.   
And when I need to do damage I can flank and get +21 to seven attacks a round (+ I can grant a move action 3 times per day, which will allow us to get into position and take a full round attack on round 1. 
Determined Caster is a no-brainer (and the only way I'm going to be able to do anything with my spell-like abilities and Motivate Charisma is any dimplomats wet dream. But is Motivate Intelligence really better than Over the Top? I think so.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 30, 2007)

I'll await Rino judgement on what an animal form can keep and what he can't and I'll update my Dire Wolf stats sheet.

I'll try to make teh last part of his background as soona spossible, but this week, I won't, have the time. Big show this week-end. Also, I don'T have yet an idea that satisfy me, only things, it is the Waxing part will be his redemption.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 31, 2007)

So just wondering if you were going to post a yes/no list of who's in or out. No rush though


----------



## Rino (Jan 31, 2007)

well, i have been stuffed with work this week. so best guess is this weekend.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 31, 2007)

I'll be out of town (and offline) on vacation from Feb 1 through Feb 11.

I'm still very much interested in playing, but I understand if you need to start the game without me.  (Though I'd still be happy to join in when I get back)


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 8, 2007)

I hope I didnt make a epic character for nothing.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 15, 2007)

So Rino what's goin on? I see ya posting on voidrazors game, but not here.


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 18, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Rino (Feb 20, 2007)

sorry guys for taking so long

I have build up a party, I tried to get as much of you into it as possible but my final choices have been:

Bloodweaver (the tank, which still needs skills)
Nepthys (Incubus)
Velmont (mostly on his choice of character)
Pyrex 
Voidrazer

IC will start in a few days (i'll try to keep it within the week)


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 20, 2007)

Great!  Now that you're back I'll get my character description & background posted.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 20, 2007)

Updated my background. The full story have been written.

For the Dire wolf form, i,ll need t know what slot are avalaible on a Dire Wolf and which aren't, so I can update the stats with the good magical items.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Feb 21, 2007)

Are there going to be any alt positions?


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 21, 2007)

Rino, can I get the names for the country, capitol and ruler of a predominantly LG nation that will be relevant in the game?  As part of his background I plan to have my character hold the position of court wizard there.


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 21, 2007)

Cool. Looking forward to the game.


----------



## Rino (Feb 21, 2007)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Rino, can I get the names for the country, capitol and ruler of a predominantly LG nation that will be relevant in the game?  As part of his background I plan to have my character hold the position of court wizard there.




I'll provide them for you


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 22, 2007)

Rino said:
			
		

> sorry guys for taking so long
> 
> I have build up a party, I tried to get as much of you into it as possible but my final choices have been:
> 
> ...




Woohoo!! I finally get to play in an Epic Game. Yay. <<dances around>>

<<Gets tapped on shoulder and list is pointed out>>

Awww!!!


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 22, 2007)

Arr, a pity, chum. I was hoping too.

But sobeit! There will be others!


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 1, 2007)

Well no posts in 8 days....looks like nobody gets to play afterall.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 1, 2007)

Rino posted in a different thread that he'd be offline for just over a week ending the 4th or so.  Hopefully we'll hear back from him next week.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 3, 2007)

Up to now, all the epic game I have been in never got farther than teh first combat... I hope that one won't meet the same fate.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 3, 2007)

*nod* My luck with epic games has been similar...


----------

